# Amplificador básico con componentes reciclados



## El Comy

Hola...
He montado este amplificador pero necesito más potencia en la salida. ¿Cómo lo puedo hacer.
Además necesito hacerle una red de tonos. ¿Cómo sería la más fácil de hacer y la mejor de hacer?

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sería un amplificador de audio clase A ?


----------



## pandacba

Que uso le queres dar? danos más datos de tu aplicación


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, a ese circuito por donde le llega alimentación de Drain?
Comentas sobre más potencia de salida! 1W?, 100MW?
Es un tanto relativo! No? Mejor cuenta lo que quieres lograr, puede que la idea esté mal gestada desde el comienzo.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
A penas estoy entrando en el mundo de la electronica por eso no se decir si es un amplificador de clase A o de otra clase.
Quiero aumentar la potencia de salida hasta 15 o 30 W por salida, o sea que se escuche mas fuerte. Para ello tengo varios mosfet IRFZ44 pero no se como conectarlos para lograr un poco mas de potencia y disfrutar de una musica alta y con calidad. Aqui las piesas no aparecen para nada, esos mosfet los recupere de una UPS o bateria de Computadora y con ellos logre amplifcar mi telefono movil.

Espero que ahora me entiendan mejor y de hecho que me puedan ayudar.

Saludos...


----------



## pandacba

Que esquema utilizaste? fotos de lo que tenes echo.
Necesitamos más información, de cuanto es la fuente de tu proyecto?


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...

Este es el enlace del amplificador que monte...




Si pudieran verlo y darme recomendaciones se lo agradeceria..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un circuito muy básico , mal diseñado porque le circula corriente contínua por el parlante (quemará el parlante) y además el transistor que estás usando no es el adecuado.

¿Comentame con que fin estás queriendo hacer un amplificador , ¿ Para que uso? , así te asesoramos mejor


----------



## El Comy

Disculpe, di un enlace erroneo. El enlace real es este:





Estoy usando el IRFZ44Z, lo que quiero lograr es un amplificador para escuchar  musica en mi casa pero que se escuche algo fuerte y bien.
Saludos...


----------



## pandacba

Es lo mismo que el anterior, mal rendimiento, al menos tiene que ser un amplificador clase AB para que suene bien y  rinda


----------



## El Comy

Pueden darme un plano con el IRFZ44N?
Digame si este tambien me puede quemar el parlante porque llebo dias usandolo y si es asi no lo uso mas.


----------



## Emis

Hola, hay manera que puedas usar algún circuito integrado dedicado para amplificador de audio? 

No tengo experiencia con esos mosfet, pero usando un TDA 2050 obtendrás buena potencia siendo un solo canal

Sino un TDA 7377 que se puede usar en stereo


----------



## El Comy

Ojala y encontrara un TDA, aqui se trabaja con piesas recuperadas porque no hay de otra, por eso es que inventamos tanto. Las piesas que tengo son de placas de UPS o (baterias de computadoras) y algunas de monitores y videos antiguos. Solo puedo inventar con esas piesas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos son amplificadores experimentales para jugar un rato y darse el gusto. Fin

Aqui tenes un clase A profesional para experimentar  , es de alta fidelidad :







Después deberías decirnos que transistores de señal , de mediana potencia y de potencia tenés a ver cual  amplificador te recomendamos.


----------



## pandacba

Que transistores podes conseguir?


----------



## El Comy

Recuerden que no estudie electrónica, soy informático, por lo que tal vez no sepa reconocer cuales son los transistores de mediana y alta potencia. Por ello les envío un listado de los que tengo y escribo lo que pude leer en ellos gracias a una lupa.
F10331
TIP42C
G42
G33
TT2194
TIP122
F 10340
HA17805P
F343 KA7812
10338 IRF634B
C3886A
KT8055M
LT5250
LT5251
LT5233
S16C60C
TYN804
813003
J13009
IRFZ44N

Si encuentro alguno más mañana cuando pueda revisar por el día, se lo envío.
Espero no se rían de mi si alguno de estos no es de potencia….
También les pido disculpa por la demora al responder, sucede que mi Internet es muy malo. Estoy usando un USB Wifi de los años 80 y paso mucho trabajo para conectarme.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Nadie se reíra, todos fuimos principiantes y novatos alguna vez, quedate tranquilo, con el tiempo iras aprendiendo a reconocer los componentes, ninguno de nosotros nació sabiendo absolutamente nada, y entramos a este mundo así sin saber, pero el gusto por el nos llevo a estudiar y aprender.
y para eso estamos para ayudar a aquellos que quieren iniciarse en este mundo apasionante.
También sabemos de las dificultades para conseguir material electrónico


----------



## DOSMETROS

F10331
TIP42C - PNP 100 V 6 A 65 W
G42 - VCXO
G33 - Zener 33 V
TT2194 - NPN switching 400V 12 A
TIP122 - NPN Darlington 100V 5A 65W
F 10340
HA17805P- LM7805
F343- Operacional 343 ?
KA7812 - LM7812
10338
IRF634B - Mosfet N 250V 8A 74W
C3886A - NPN salida horizontal 600V 8A 50W
KT8055M - NPN 135V 8A 30W
LT5250 - doble díodo
LT5251
LT5233
S16C60C - SCHOTTKY  60V 8A
TYN804 - SCR 800V 4A
813003
J13009 - NPN switching 400V 12A 100W
IRFZ44N Mosfet N 60V 50A 250W


----------



## El Comy

Hola...

Encontré en una placa de video un Circuito Integrado LA5613. Díganme si me sirve para hacer un amplificador…


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, cuándo encuentres algo, coloca en el navegador predeterminado que tengas la matrícula que buscas.
Por ejem. Coloca PDF LA5613. Allí podrás chequear la hoja de datos del fabricante. Por defecto estará en inglés.


----------



## pandacba

Es CI que controla voltaje.
Puedes encontrar algún CI de audio en algún aparto de TV que no funcione


----------



## El Comy

Hola...
Tengo dos CI y necesito saber si me pueden servir para hacer un amplificador:
LM324N
TDA 8172

Saludos….


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, lee el post #87.


----------



## El Comy

Disculpa pero no se que es ese post #87 ni como llegar a él,  soy nuevo en esto de los foros.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te dice que Googlees el nombre del componente . . . 

Prueba ésto :


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos….

Ahora tengo una situación con el TV RCA de mi suegra. Aparentemente la pantalla sale corrida hacia la derecha viendo el TV de frente, en el lado izquierdo sale una franja con imagen oscura.

¿Qué puede ser y cómo puedo arreglarlo?



Gracias…


----------



## DOSMETROS

Adivinando si es de tubo o LCD
Adivinando marca
Adivinando modelo


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos…
Necesito me aclaren una duda, tengo varios transistores con la siguiente escritura…
F10331
FQP
50N06
Necesito saber si son TIP 41 para ver si logro montar este amplificador…


----------



## DOSMETROS

FQP50N06 es un Mosfet N 60V 35A 120W

https://lib.chipdip.ru/222/DOC000222413.pdf

F10331 no se que es ? o está todo escrito en el mismo transistor ?


----------



## El Comy

todo en el mismo, es de una UPS de computadora. Encontre en ella LM317, TIP42 entre otros. Pero necesito un TIP41 para éste plano...


----------



## DOSMETROS

En vez del TIP41 por el :

TT2194 - NPN switching 400V 12 A

o el

J13009 - NPN switching 400V 12A 100W

Tienen las patas compatibles con TIP41


----------



## pandacba

No es necesario que sea un TIP41, puede ser cualquier transistor que manej 1A, maneja transistores darlington no va a manejar más corriente que los de salida


----------



## El Comy

Los use haciendo esto...




y me funcionó: en el vídeo dicen que son TIP41, de no ser TIP41 puedo usarlo en el lugar de ellos en el plano?

Lo he estado buscando en Proteus (Software para simular circuitos) y no lo tiene. El TIP41 es NPN y el TIP42 es PNP, puedo usar cualquier NPN en lugar del TIP41?
Otra duda, en este plano la tierra del audio y la de la alimentación se conectan a la Tierra del Parlante?


----------



## pandacba

Lo que dije es para el esquema que mostraste en el post #97, no para lo que se ve en el video
Eso que se ve en el video no tiene ni calidad y termina dañando el parlante(circula corriente por la bobina todo el tiempo)
Y el sonido es de mala calidad.
Sería preferible utilizar el el TIP41/42 como par de salida y pode hacer un equipo que te puede dar unos 10W o 15W según la fuente de alimentación


----------



## El Comy

El plano que quiero armar es el que les mostré, no lo del video: aunque si ese sirviera con dos TIP42 en la salida, tal vez lo pensara si me explican cómo conectarlos. Pero continúo con la duda de la tierra del audio y la de alimentación de DC en el plano que les mostré. ¿Van a la tierra del parlante?

Solo mostré el enlace del video para decirles que hice lo que hicieron en él, con los transistores que tengo (f10331 FQP 50N06)”ver foto”, pero que no se si son Tip41 ni si puedo usarlo en el lugar que ocupan ellos en el plano. Tengo 2 Tip42 (que espero funcionen) para hacer el plano estéreo pero me faltan los Tip41 y las resistencias de 0. 33 R que no la encuentro (naranja, naranja, plata). Tengo los filtros y los diodos con un transformador de 12v, debo hacer la fuente con el LM317 (pero eso es luego).
Los transistores que me recomendaron los busqué en las placas que tengo y no los encontré.

Aquí les subo la foto de los que tengo, díganme si los puedo usar en lugar de los TIP41…

Gracias…


----------



## DOSMETROS

Va de nuevo  :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En vez del TIP41 por el :
> 
> TT2194 - NPN switching 400V 12 A
> 
> o el
> 
> J13009 - NPN switching 400V 12A 100W
> 
> Tienen las patas compatibles con TIP41


----------



## El Comy

No tengo TT2194 ni el otro, aqui en Cuba las piezas no aparecen hay que inventar con piezas viejas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Recuerden que no estudie electrónica, soy informático, por lo que tal vez no sepa reconocer cuales son los transistores de mediana y alta potencia. Por ello les envío un listado de los que tengo y escribo lo que pude leer en ellos gracias a una lupa.
> F10331
> TIP42C
> G42
> G33
> *TT2194*
> TIP122
> F 10340
> HA17805P
> F343 KA7812
> 10338 IRF634B
> C3886A
> KT8055M
> LT5250
> LT5251
> LT5233
> S16C60C
> TYN804
> 813003
> *J13009*
> IRFZ44N
> 
> Si encuentro alguno más mañana cuando pueda revisar por el día, se lo envío.
> Espero no se rían de mi si alguno de estos no es de potencia….
> También les pido disculpa por la demora al responder, sucede que mi Internet es muy malo. Estoy usando un USB Wifi de los años 80 y paso mucho trabajo para conectarme.
> Saludos.


----------



## El Comy

Tengo dos J13009 y dos TT2194, puedo usar uno de cada tipo en cada canal? O sea: un TIP41, un J13009 y un TT2194 por cada canal. Mi objetivo es repetir el plano para dos salidas, lo puedo hacer?
¡Ha! Aclárame lo de la tierra de DC y Audio…Perdon, TIP42..
Dime si R3 y R4 pueden ser de un valor superior, no encuentro de 0.33 R.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gnd , es tierra ,negativo de la fuente , negativo del parlante y la masa de la entrada de audio o señal.

Las resistencias pueden ser desde 0,1 Ohm a 0,47 Ohm o se pueden obviar para probar.

Cada transistor debe llevar un disipàdor de aluminio que debe estar aislado del otro ya que las aletas de los transistores son los colectores.

Si lo vas a probar con 12 V primero ponele una lámpara de automotor de las antiguas , de unos 22 Watts en serie


----------



## El Comy

Comprendido, mañana mismo lo voy a montar. Lástima que no tengo una protoboard pero vamos a ver que pasa...

Mil gracias y seguimos en contacto...


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## El Comy

Hola...
Ya lo monté y tengo la lámpara de 24 vol y 24 w, donde la pongo en la salida del parlante?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, tienes que conectar la lámpara en serie con la entrada de alimentación del amplificador.
Es decir, de la borna (+) de batería a un terminal de lámpara el otro terminal de lámpara al (+) del amplificador
El borne negativo de batería directo al (-) amplificador.


----------



## El Comy

¿Cuál es el objetivo de esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

En serie con el positivo de la fuente , funciona cómo "fusible dinámico"


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Piensa lo siguiente, si ocurre un consumo considerable o cortocircuito, la lámpara encenderá proporcional a dicho consumo.
Y evitas mayores males.


----------



## El Comy

No logre nada....


----------



## DOSMETROS

La lámpara enciende , no enciende ?


----------



## El Comy

Para nada...
DOSMETROS, usted no tiene cuenta en Facebook?


----------



## pandacba

Con que tensión lo estas alimentando?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Éste es un Foro , está mal visto resolver por privado.

Probaste los transistores antes de armar ?

No estás comentando que hace y que no hace ? Zumba ? Está mudo ? Hecha humo ? Calienta ?

Sube fotos del montaje !


----------



## El Comy

Saludos a todos…

Monte el amplificador pero se escucha muy bajito, además un poco fañoso o "zumba".

Lo alimento con 12 vol y la lámpara de 24 w no enciende.



Qué puede ser?


----------



## pandacba

Que señal le estas poniendo en la entrada, es un ampli un poco durito


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con cuidado R1 = 47 kOhms y sinó le armaremos un Darlington.

El zumbido es  por la fuente de alimentación


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, el tema de montar un amplificador no es armarlo y ya.
Hay que realizar ajustes, porque se supone que tiene que tener una fidelidad aceptable.
Primero, hay que ajustar el punto Q y debe estar aprox. a la mitad de Vcc., sino no habrá excursión simétrica.
2do. hay que ajustar la corriente de Bias, ese valor depende del amplificador y de la estabilidad térmica. Para un caso cómo éste puede rondar los 30mA.
Para que vayas entendiendo sobre el tema. Busca en la red.
Si lo alimentas con baterías el zumbido proviene de la entrada.


----------



## El Comy

Lo puse con una fuente original de grabadora y se sentia el mismo ruido, si aumento el volumen el ruido es mayor. Voy a probar R1 47 k, pero por que me pides cuidado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hazlo con la lámpara en serie por si se dispara la corriente


----------



## El Comy

Sigo en las mismas, tal vez algo mas de volumen pero con ruido. Noseria bueno montarle un pre-amplificador...
Diganme si debo alimentarlo con mas de 14v que es lo que le estoy dando.

Ahora estoy escuchando este:





Aunque me digeron que es un erro pasar corriente continua al parlante, pero se escucha bastante bien aunque bajito. No hay manera de corregir el error de este y aumentar su potencia?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, hay que realizar las mediciones que mencioné ayer.
Vas a necesitar de un multímetro.


----------



## El Comy

Gudino no tengo multimetro, soy un informático que se inicia en este mundo con el mínimo de condiciones pero el myor deceo de aprender. Dígame si sería recomendable un preamplificador y cual me podría servir. !OjO! tengo muy pocos componentes para hacerlo pero con la ayuda de ustedes creo poder lograrlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probalo con 24 Vdc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Entiendo tu condición, pero en ésta rama necesitas un multímetro, (es lo mínimo indispensable, sumado a eso un cautín o soldador de estaño) aunque sea prestado. Sin herramientas no es posible. Tienes que hacer mediciones de tensión y corriente, en tu desarrollo, sino cómo saber en las condiciones que trabaja.
Es cómo si yo quisiera iniciarme en programación, pero no tengo ni una PC, para empezar desarrollos. No hay manera.
Respecto al preamplificador, bueno depende de dónde estás sacando señal para inyectar al amplificador, si lo haces desde la salida de auricular de un móvil, debería ser suficiente para sacar algo de audio.


----------



## El Comy

¿Cómo hago para duplicar mis 12 vol DC?


----------



## pandacba

No tenes otra fuente? de 12V? si es así ponelas en serie.
Si pensas en dedicarte o entrar más a fondo en el mundo de la electrónica anda pensando como consguirte un tester, auque sea analógico.
Sin eso es casi como estar sin manos


----------



## El Comy

Saludos a todos.

Monte en Proteus con el IRFZ44N el plano que me recomedo DOSMETROS (EL clase A profesional para experimentar)  y la simulacion creo fue perfecta. Ahora voy a tratar de reunir los componentes para ver si logro escucharlo en vida real. Aqui les pongo las fotos para que me comenten sobre el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Demasiado finos los caminos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Si estás dispuesto a montarlo físicamente, te diría que busques algo en clase AB.
Los amplif. clase A no tienen distorsión por cruce por cero, pero el rendimiento es muy pobre.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui un circuito simple con Mosfets aportados por un coterraneo de *El Comy*


*




*

[Aporte] Circuito de protección Integral para Amplificadores y Altavoces


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
Quiero probar éste amplificador y necesito recomendaciones...
Quiero saber si con los transistores que le di en la lista puedo hacerlo.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos..
DOSMETROS necesito me ayude a montar este amplificador con los componentes que tengo. Quiero saber si puedo usar el IRFZ44 en Q4 el J13009 en Q3 y 2N2222 en Q1 y Q2. Otra cosa que no entiendo es el caso de R4; es un potenciometro, como se conecta?
Graias...
Este es el plano...
Estube analizando el plano que usted me recomendo pero no tengo una fuente de +35 y -35.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El J13009 no va en Q3


El Comy dijo:


> Otra cosa que no entiendo es el caso de R4; es un potenciometro, como se conecta?


 
El potenciómetro o preset tiene tres patas y se conecta tal cual indicado en el plano


----------



## El Comy

Cual puedo usar de los que tengo
es que no encuentro un Mosf NPN para poner.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui hay una salida con dos Mosfets N :


----------



## El Comy

Cómo logro el vol negativo?

Dime si puedo usar el D2395 en Q3...


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Dime si puedo usar el D2395 en Q3...


No , es un BJT PNP y lleva Mosfet P



El Comy dijo:


> Cómo logro el vol negativo?


Si pones en serie dos fuentes iguales , el medio es masa y los otros dos  son positivo y negativo.

De éstos dos el primero es mejor pero necesitás transformador con punto medio o dos transformadores iguales pera conectarlos en serie.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Comy dijo:


> Cual puedo usar de los que tengo
> es que no encuentro un Mosf NPN para poner.


Mosfet tipo NPN no vas a encontrar en ninguna parte.
Será Mosfet de canal N o de canal P:


----------



## El Comy

Tengo una fuente con un transformador de 12 vol y con el circuito doblador de voltaje y un LM317T logré duplicar el voltaje de entrada. E circuito doblador es muy parecido a lo que me muestras, mi pregunta es: En la unión de los dos filtros está la Tierra, o sea, el mismo cable de alterna?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , ahí está indicado , dónde dice GND :


----------



## El Comy

Hola dosmetros, no tiene un plano de amplificador sencillo para el BJT que sea de 12 vol?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con 12 V sólo se pueden obtener 5 Watts . . .


----------



## El Comy

OK Gracias..

Hola Dosmetros, sabes que tengo que tratar de adaptar el circuito a lo que tengo. Por eso le pregunto si puedo usar los siguientes componentes en lugar de los originales.

Q1= 2N5551

Q2= D2395

Q3= TIP42

Si puedo armarlo así, ahora mismo comienzo.

Gracias…


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si andarían perfectos


----------



## El Comy

No logro salida de audio en el circuito real. La simulacion en Proteus me da como resultado esto, sera correcto?


----------



## pandacba

Puedes ponr  una foto de tu montaje?


----------



## El Comy

Algo asi.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, hay cosas que no deben simularse. Hay que armar, cómo se hacía antes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , nada mejor que simular con soldador y estaño 

Multisim es mejor para audio


----------



## El Comy

Esto es en Proteus


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya está andando ?


----------



## El Comy

No, no tengo audio en la salida...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Conectaste bien R3 que es la que polariza a Q1 ?

Que tensión hay en la unión de R1 y R2 ?


----------



## El Comy

Ya se escucha pero en verdad tiene poca muy poca potencia, voy a tener que fajarme con el plano de los dos mosfe N.


----------



## pandacba

Parlante de cuanto?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, que impedancia tiene el altavoz? Está montado en baffle?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estoy esperando la medida :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que tensión hay en la unión de R1 y R2 ?


 
Y que tensión tiene la fuente de alimentación !


----------



## El Comy

Hola dosmetros..
LE comento que tengo montado el plano que le mostre hace un tiempo pero sigo escuchando ruido. Usted me comento que podria ser la fuente y que le ivamos a montar un darlinton. No se que es eso, pero si me puede ayudar le pido instrucciones.
Este lo estoy alimentado con 12 vol pero pretendo lograr los 30 con un transformador que creo me da ese voltaje. Como lo tengo ahora, si le doy poco volumen se escucha mal, si le doy mucha tambien. Hay un punto intermedio que es donde mejor se escucha. Otra duda que tengo, para hacerlo estereo necesito el doble de alimentacion DC?
No le di la medida del anterior porque no tengo multimetro y no he encontrado quien me preste uno.


----------



## pandacba

El doble de corriente no de tensión


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, para avanzar con el amplificador, se requiere tomar medidas de tensión en el circuito, sin eso es adivinar.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
Tengo un transformador de UPS Loyal pero no se por donde se alimenta ni por donde es la salida. Me pueden ayuda y decirme si puedo encontrar 24 vol en el?.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, sube una fotografía, si se trata de núcleo de ferrite olvídate de él.


----------



## El Comy

En otro momento les subo las fotos del transformador. Ahora necesito me aclaren algunas dudas.

Ya estoy escuchando el ultimo plano de amplificador que subi se escucha fuerte pero tengo algunos problemas...

1). Debo subir el volumen a mas de 50% para que se escuche bien, menos o mas sale algo de ruido.
2). Reprodusco con el movil pero debe estar a mas de 90% de volumen para que se escuche bien.
3). Al reproducir con la PC me funciona un solo canal y las speaker de la PC se escuchan estereo. Esto con el Celular no ocurre.
4). Puse un potenciometro para el agudo con 4 condensadores 104 y me saca mas ruido. Con este potenciometro conectado, la PC reproduce en estereo pero con menos del 40% de volumen del amplificador, si subo mas, un canal se deja de escuchar (siempre el mismo).
Que me pueden recomendar... 

Otro tema es que...

Tengo una placa de speaker para PC que me regalaron porque se escuchaba bajito, pude ver en ella que hay un filtro inflado y supongo que pdria ser la causa. Mi duda es, si logro que se escuche puedo instalarla como preamplificador. La placa tiene un circuito integrado CSC2822 (Este circuito es el mismo que el TDA2822?). He buscado el catalogo del CSC2822 y no lo encuentro siempre me aparece el TDA2822.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, me parece que hay cosas que NO se están corrigiendo desde un principio y es que se necesita un multímetro para tomar medidas en el circuito. No hay vueltas con eso!
Hay que chequear, dónde está el punto Q, con señal=0.
Que corriente de bias hay. Si no se conocen mínimamente esas dos cosas es imposible mejorar la situación.
Cómo describes la situación, da a pensar que el punto Q está muy desviado y además hay distorsión de cruce por cero.
Por otro lado, hay que medir que ocurre con la tensión de alimentación cuándo está sometida.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> 1). Debo subir el volumen a mas de 50% para que se escuche bien,


 
Posiblemente tengas que corregir el Biass agregando una resistencia de (probando) entre 10 y 100 Ohms en serie con los díodos *y controlando que los transistores de salida no se recalienten*. Además los díodos deberían ir en contacto térmico (no eléctrico) tomando la temperatura del transistor que mas caliente.

Todo ésto sin tester es cómo operar un gato estando vendado . . . 



El Comy dijo:


> menos o mas sale algo de ruido.


 
Lo de menos es el Biass , lo de mas es la fuente chica , comienza agrandando el capacitor de la fuente y el C2 que va en serie con el parlante , llévalo a 3.300 o a 4.700 uF



El Comy dijo:


> Puse un potenciometro para el agudo con 4 condensadores 104 y me saca mas ruido.


 
Plano , diagrama ?



El Comy dijo:


> . Mi duda es, si logro que se escuche puedo instalarla como preamplificador. La placa tiene un circuito integrado CSC2822 (Este circuito es el mismo que el TDA2822?). He buscado el catalogo del CSC2822 y no lo encuentro siempre me aparece el TDA2822.


 
Eso es un TDA2822  , es un amplificador estereo de 1+1 Watt , no es lo ideal pero podría usarse de preamplificador


----------



## El Comy

Tengo en la fuente uno de 5000 uf a 50 vol y puse en la salida filtros de 2200. De los filtros de 2200 tengo dos parejas pero son diferente en tamaño fisico, los 4 de 2200 uf a 50v. Puedo ponerlos en parallelo para lograr 4400 uf? 

Por otra parte; voy a ver si un amigo mio me presta un multimetro para el fin de semana, el en su trabajo tiene uno vere si lo puede traer.
Los *transistores de salida no *se calientan para nada. Ademas tengo una pareja de fitros de 1000 uf a 50v, estos se puede conectar en paralelo con uno de  2200 uf para lograr 3200?
Esto fue lo que hice para el agudo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> los 4 de 2200 uf a 50v. Puedo ponerlos en parallelo para lograr 4400 uf?



 Si



El Comy dijo:


> tengo una pareja de fitros de 1000 uf a 50v, estos se puede conectar en paralelo con uno de 2200 uf para lograr 3200?


 
Si

¿ Los valores de los potenciómetros coinciden con los recomendados ? 
¿ Conectaste las carcasas de los potenciómetros a masa ?


----------



## El Comy

Si los conecte a masa pero es un potenciometro estereo Ruso, muy antiguo y lo mas probable es que tenga desgaste. dDebo probar con uno mas contenporaneo.

Dosmetros, me preocupa otra cosa...
Mi internet es tan o mas malo que mis condiciones para practicar la electronica. Por eso creo que puede darse el caso de que cuando tenga el multimetro no tenga Interned. Podria usted decirme cuales son los voltajes que necesita saber y donde debo busacarlo para cuando lo pueda hacer, tener una referencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fundamentalmente que tensión contínua hay entre masa y el positivo de C2 , debe ser exactamente la mitad de la alimentación , esa tensión se modifica variando R1


----------



## El Comy

Hola dosmetros...
Ya tengo el multimetro, le comento que estoy alimentando con 14 vol y en C2 tengo 4 vol. Logre subir vol de c2 a 7 pero se escucha con mas ruido. El plano que estoy montando es el de los TIP que le mostre a inicio de nuestra comunicacion, no encontre resistencia de 0.33 y uso de 0.22 que fue lo que encontre.

Digame si puedo usar el circuito doblador de voltaje para subir la fuente de 14 a 28 vol.


----------



## El Comy

Hola, probe con el circuito doblador de voltaje y se escucha casi perfecto. Cuando esta cuando esta trabajando tengo 27 a 28 vol en la entrada y en c2 8 vol. Pero aparecio otro problema, cuando aumento el volumen con el potenciometro la lampara de 24 vol (resistencia termica) prende iluminando al ritmo de la musica. 

Que puede ser y que puedo hacer?


----------



## El Comy

Este es el plano...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Teniendo una alimentación de 28V.,  en C2 debería haber 14V, se corrige modificando R1 a 120k o mayor.
También puedes reducir R2 a 820ohms.
La lámpara que has puesto en serie, es lógico que tienda a brillar a volumen alto, y se debe al consumo mayor del amplificador. Éste método sirve para hacer pruebas a volumen medio o bajo. Una vez que el amplificador está ajustado, debe quitarse dicha lámpara.


----------



## El Comy

Yo logre la mitad del voltaje en C2 colocando 3 resistencias en cerie, 2 de 100 k y una de 51 pero se escuchaba un sumbido. Como mejor se escucha es con la de 100 k y tengo en c2 solo 8 vol.
Entonses el hecho de que la lampara prenda no es indicio de problema en el circuito?
El circuito doblador de voltaje es confiable entonses?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Vamos de nuevo, en C2 tiene que haber la mitad de VCC, sino no hay simetría, la señal se distorsionará a determinado volumen.
Lo que debe suceder es que la señal que inyectas suma ruido o bien la alimentación del amplificador no está bien filtrada.
Para corroborar ésto, mutea la señal de entrada cortocircuitando la entrada a GND. Si el ruido persiste, la fuente está mal filtrada o filtrado pobre. Posiblemente el doblador de tensión inyecta ruido.(No sé que doblador estás usando).
Por otro lado, hay que corroborar la corriente del Bias, y consiste en medir la corriente que circula en los transistores de salida con señal cero!


----------



## El Comy

Este es el doblador:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Es un doblador a media onda, tiene mucho ripple al demandar potencia. 
No sirve para tu amplificador.


----------



## El Comy

Este
A la directa que sale de el le puse un filtro de 5000 uf.
Lo que le comente del sumbido me lo hizo antes de duplicar el DC da alimenta... o sea con los 14 vol. Logre los 7 vol con las tres resistencias en serie pero se escuchaba peor. 

Como puedo hacer este doblador a onda completa?
Lego del doblador se escucha fuerte y con poco ruido (casi lo que busco) pero me preocupa lo de la lampara.
Luego....
Como hago otro doblador mas adecuado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Busca un transformador que proporcione 12+12V. Con el doblador no vas a obtener una buena alimentación.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con la fuente doblada a 24 V :

- Prueba  agregar 100 o 220 Ohms en serie con el emisor de Q3.
- Prueba 22k desde la base del Q3 a masa.
- Prueba de cambiar R2 de 1 k por 2k2 o 3k3.

A ver si lográs que suene alto y bien , controlá que la tensión del +C2 sea la mitad de la alimentación.


----------



## El Comy

Puedo seguir con el duplicador o solo lo alimento con 14 vol?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El duplicador podría introducir zumbido , pero proporcionaría mayor potencia . . .


----------



## El Comy

Creo que etoy logrando lo que quiero. Probe todo lo que me dijo pero nada, al final lo tengo con el duplicador, las 3 resistencias en serie por canal logrando 251K y 15 vol en C2 y creo se escucha bien. Debo probar al subir el volumen pero ahora no puedo porque el niño esta dormiendo. Cuando pruebe le comento los resultados.

Cuando subo mucho el volumen distorciona. podria ser la fuente, voy a ver si consigo un transformador de mas vltaje para no tener que usar el circuito doblador.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos a todos...

Dosmetros ya logramos que se escuche bien y fuerte, pero solo se escucha bien si esta fuerte con poco volumen se escucha fatal. Trate de montarle un preamplificador que vaje del inter pero no me funciono en cuanto lo puse ecuche un sonidao raro en las vocinas y lo desconecte inmediatamente. Le voy a subir el plano y me hace falta me comente sobre el. Lo monte con el C1815Y que es el que tengo. La gran duda mia es si la maza del pre se coecta a la maza del amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> La gran duda mia es si la maza del pre se coecta a la maza del amplificador


 
Si , es necesario.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Si el sonido es malo a bajo volumen, es porque distorsiona en cruce por cero, hay que ver la corriente de Bias.


----------



## El Comy

Donde esta el cruce por cero y como controlo la corriente de Bias?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, la distorsión de cruce por cero en audio, ocurre cuándo la señal pierde linealidad o bien desaparece directamente, cuándo dicha señal tiende a cruzar de un semiciclo a otro. Se debe a que los transistores NO están conduciendo en esa zona (cruce). Es por ello que en los amplificadores de audio lineales, se utiliza la polarización en clase AB, es decir, cada transistor conduce en el semiciclo que le corresponde, más una pequeña porción del otro. Y a partir de aquí entra en juego la corriente de Bias, que es la corriente que circula por el par de transistores de salida, cuándo la señal de entrada es 0V.
Te recomiendo leer sobre éstos temas, también teoría de semiconductores, etc.  ya que estás trabajando en ésta área. Hay mucha info al respecto en la red.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sería la distorsión que se ve en el clase B , te lo sugerí-indique . . .  tenés que agregar otro díodo o una resistencia entre las bases de los transistores de salida cuidando no se recalienten dichos transistores.


----------



## El Comy

De cuando debe ser la resistencia, ya puse otro diodo y no veo mejoría.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, averiguaste que es y cómo se mide la corriente de Bias? Con todo respeto, tu forma de proceder, es cómo jugar al yenga con la luz apagada.


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros ya tengo el amplificador trabajando, con algo de ruidito pero va muy bien para haberlo hecho yo. Queria preguntarle si seria bueno montarle un pre y cual me recomienda en case de que si.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Contame que tipo de ruido tiene.

Que usas de señal ? MP3 , celular ?

Iría con controles de tono ?


----------



## El Comy

El ruido es como se escucha el viento al soplar (Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii). A poco volumen se siente más, al subirlo es como si el audio aplacara el ruido pero continúa ahí.  Con el celular se escucha bastante bien (al 90% del volumen) pero con la laptop se siente más ruido.  Monte una red de tonos pasiva estero y uso tres controles, creo que podría ser uno de ellos. Al agregar la red me bajo la potencia de salida pero con el volumen que se quedo estoy conforme, el problema es el ruido.

Tengo otra duda y es con el transistor S8050, es NPN o PNP. El datasheet que encontré me dice que es PNP pero buscando ejemplos de circuitos para audio en Internet dicen que es NPN. ¿Que es?


----------



## pandacba

Es lo que dice la hoja de datos, podes poner algún circuito en el que aparece cambiado de polaridad?
Los controles de tono pasivo necesitan de un amplificador para compensar las pérdidas que producen
Para tener una idea del ruido sube una foto de tu montaje para darnos una mejor idea


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Tengo otra duda y es con el transistor S8050, es NPN o PNP. El datasheet que encontré me dice que es PNP pero buscando ejemplos de circuitos para audio en Internet dicen que es NPN. ¿Que es?



No no,  *NPN *30V 700 mA

http://media.nkcelectronics.com/datasheet/s8050.pdf


El Comy dijo:


> El ruido es como se escucha el viento al soplar (Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii).



Es un ruido *muy dificil de quitar* porque lo hacen los transistores.



El Comy dijo:


> Monte una red de tonos pasiva estero y uso tres controles, creo que podría ser uno de ellos. Al agregar la red me bajo la potencia de salida pero con el volumen que se quedo estoy conforme,



Poné  un dibujo de la red de *tonos junto con el amplificador* a ver cómo lo mejoramos.


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros nesecito montar un amplificador de 12 vol para un par de bocinas de computadora. Digame si puedo hacer algo con estos transistores.
S8050
2N7000
2N5551
2611B
6823A

GRACIAS...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Es un déjà-vu?


----------



## DOSMETROS

S8050 NPN 40V 0,5A hFe 300
2N7000 Mosfet N 60V 0,2 A 
2N5551 NPN 160 V 0,6 A hFe 250
2611B no se sabe , habría que medirlo a ver si es PNP o NPN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6823A POWER SUPPLY/AMP [Obsolete]


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros como hago para montar el darlington del que me hablo?
Es algo como esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Así cómo en ese dibujo !

Cual es la duda ?


----------



## El Comy

A cual transistor se lo hago?
Hice una prueba en Proteus y al parecer todo esta bien, le voy a subir una foto del circuito para que me comente...
En Q2 uso el C1815, en Proteus no lo encontre por eso use 2N2222. Puedo usar dos C1815 para el Darligton, ojo respetando la polaridad ya que la Base - Colector- Emisor no estan en la misma posicion del C1815.?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Q1 no tiene polarización de base.
Q2 debería tener resistencia de emisor más condensador de desacople.
La realimentación mediante R4 debería ir a la base de Q1 y con eso la polariza.


----------



## El Comy

perdon (2N2222)
Dosmetros tengo otra duda...
Yo hice un circuito para medir continiudad con un transformador, un led y una bocina de UPS. Al medir diodos me trabaja bien, da continuidad para un solo lado si el diodo esta bueno. LA duda es la siguiente, ahora medi un transistor que saque de una bombilla ahorradora y no encutro el catalogo (A495) buscando si es PNP o NPN. Segun un tutorial que encontre en inter los NPN (si estan buenos) al medir con el multimetro en la escala de diodo, usando en la base la punta positiva  debe dar continuidad con los dos pines restantes y si es PNP usando la punta negativa en la Base debe dar continuidad con las restantes. Este transistor medido con mi circuito me da continuidad con los otros dos pin usando la punta negativa en un pin que supongo sea la Base, con la positiva en ese pin me da continuidad en uno pero no en el otro. Este transsistor es PNP? esa es mi duda.

Espero entienda lo que le escribi, susede que mi inter es tan intermitente que no puedo perder tiempo revisando texto.

Saludos....

Gracias...
Si conecto r4 en Q1 (segun proteus) por mucho que varie r4 el voltaje entre r1 y r2 no varia. por eso la puse ahi porque fue donde logre que hiciera la division entre dos. Valga que no lo probe antes de preguntar. Disculpe mi ignorancia en este mundo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Es que además desde Q1 debe ir una resistencia de base a GND, digamos 15K.a prueba y error.
Para formar un divisor resistivo.
Lamentablemente no puedes hacer las cosas cómo pareciera, sino cómo debe ser.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Reformas a probar antes del Darlington


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, si los Sres. moderadores no se ofenden, habría que cambiar el título del hilo o migrar el tema a dónde corresponda.
A veces me olvido de lo que se trata, y al entrar me doy cuenta que el tema es de amplificadores de audio...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo había pensado montones de veces y después me olvidaba


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo había pensado montones de veces y después me olvidaba


Agradecido Sr. DOSMETROS!


----------



## El Comy

OK, ya entiendo lo que pasa, tengo el circuito y estamos en el tema adecuado. Mañana voy a probarlo porque acá es un poco tarde y tengo poca iluminación, luego le comento DOSMETROS. Gracias por todo...
Dejeme preguntarle algunas cosas.

En R9 y R10 puedo usar 0.52 R?
R4 sería el parlante o una resistencia que debo conectar antes de el?
2.2 mf = 2200 uf?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si se puede poner 0.52 sin problemas


----------



## El Comy

Bien, sucede que quiero hacerlo estereo y de 0.22 solo tengo 2 resistencias pero de 0.52 creo tener 4 o mas.
!Ah! mi fuente es de 30 V, lo puedo alimentar con ella o con solo 24V?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se pueden poner de a dos en paralelo las de 52 y quedaría 0,26 o le pones todo de 52 a los dos canales estereo.

Se puede alimentar con 30 V tranquilamente. R4 representa al parlante.



El Comy dijo:


> Yo hice un circuito para medir continiudad con un transformador, un led y una bocina de UPS. Al medir diodos me trabaja bien, da continuidad para un solo lado si el diodo esta bueno. LA duda es la siguiente, ahora medi un transistor que saque de una bombilla ahorradora y no encuentro el catalogo (A495) buscando si es PNP o NPN. Segun un tutorial que encontre en inter los NPN (si estan buenos) al medir con el multimetro en la escala de diodo, usando en la base la punta positiva debe dar continuidad con los dos pines restantes y si es PNP usando la punta negativa en la Base debe dar continuidad con las restantes. Este transistor medido con mi circuito me da continuidad con los otros dos pin usando la punta negativa en un pin que supongo sea la Base, con la positiva en ese pin me da continuidad en uno pero no en el otro. Este transsistor es PNP? esa es mi duda.


 
A todos los que comienzan con A , B , C ,  D , K ; se les antepone *2S* , entonces A495 se busca cómo *2S*A495 PNP 30 V 100 mA


----------



## El Comy

Gracias por la aclaración, esa no me la sabía ya la puse en práctica y me funcionó.
Éste circuito se podría montar para 12 V con ese transistor PNP, con C8050 y con C1815?

_*(S8050)*_
Estoy pensando en el amplificador que necesito montar para un juego de bocinas para PC.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , funciona bien con 12 V


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros me di cuenta que en Q1 no estoy usando un BJT sino un Mosfet N (FQP50N06). Esto es un error?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , claro , el BJT comienza a conducir con 0,65 V y el Mosfet con no menos de 3 V , eso producirá una gran distorsion.


----------



## DJ T3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A todos los que comienzan con A , B , C ,  D , K ; se les antepone *2S* , entonces A495 se busca cómo *2S*A495 PNP 30 V 100 mA



Como para aclarar, ojo que algunos *"C"* son *KTC*, y no *2SC*, ya me paso al buscar un transistor de potencia.
Busca y compara la informacion con lo que tienes, si no es igual (en mi caso el real un encapsulado TO-220, el datasheet TO-92), busca con KTC.


----------



## El Comy

Hola Dosmetros, no habia podido responderle porque mi internet cada dia esta peor.
Le comento que lo que paso con el FQP50N06 fue que cuando estaba montando el amplificador me puse a probar con todos los transistores reciclados que tenia y el que mas fuerte y mejor se escucho fue ese, por eso lo deje puesto. Talvez ese sea el problema de ruido que tengo a bajo volumen. Ahora tengo 4 transistores reciclados que no se si lo pueda usar, dos de ellos los saque de una fuente para Computadora y son E13009L y dos D1300S que estan en una placa que me regalaron y no se de que era.
Si puede digame si podria usarlo y faciliteme (si esta en sus manos)el DataSheet del D1300S que no lo he podido descargar.

Por otra parte buscando en internet encontre un plano muy parecido al que tengo montado pero con una especie de segunda etapa de amplificacion, o sea, usa tres NPN y dos PNP. Voy a ver si puedo subirlo para mostrarselo y me diga si lo puedo montar con los 30 vol que ahora tengo porque el plano dice 40 vol. En este circuito los cuatro transistores tienen en la base una resistencia de 33R que no he encontrado y necesito saber si puedo ponerla de 1.5k que si tengo varias.  

Otro tema es que encontre un circuito de un cuadruplicador de tencion con 4 filtros y 4 diosos que quiero mostrarselo para que me comente si me podria servir para aumentar la tencion que tengo.

Mil gracias anticipadas...
Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

D1300S  es *D13005* y es mas o menos lo mismo que el *D13009* , son NPN el D13009 es un poco mas potente.



El Comy dijo:


> En este circuito los cuatro transistores tienen en la base una resistencia de 33R que no he encontrado y necesito saber si puedo ponerla de 1.5k que si tengo varias



No , es preferible puentarlas.



El Comy dijo:


> circuito de un cuadruplicador de tencion con 4 filtros y 4 diosos


 
No sirve, aumentará cuatro veces la tensión y disminuirá cuatro veces la corriente , para un amplificador hasta un duplicador anda , mas no.


----------



## El Comy

Como seria el puentearlas?
Este es el plano...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puentearlas = no ponerlas y conectar directo.


----------



## El Comy

OK, gracias...
Dosmettros digame si puedo hacer un doblador de tension con dos filtros de 250 vol y 22 micro F?


----------



## DOSMETROS

22 microFaradios es *MUY* poca capacidad, al menos 2.200 uF


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te dejo un amplificador del año 67 de Mecánica Popular (lo que garantiza que si funciona) fuente simple de entre 12 y 45 V , aunque podría ser más.

*Popular Electronics December 1967*













*Fuente*​


----------



## El Comy

Gracias Dosmetros voy a intentar montarlo cuando consiga los PNP que estan perdidos.Tengo muchos NPN pero solo 2 PNP que son los que estoy usando en al aplificador que monte. Aunque tengo duda en las entradas de audio que es el Reverb Imput?
Debo usar dicipadores?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> cuando consiga los PNP que estan perdidos



Un PNP de potencia se hace con un PNP de señal mas un NPN de potencia , Q1 es un PNP chiquito y Q2 el de potencia.






Se usa directamente esa de reberberation.



El Comy dijo:


> Debo usar dicipadores?



Obvio , en los de salida.


----------



## El Comy

Los de salida serian Q4 y  Q5?
Como puedo saber si un NPN es de Potencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Los de salida serian Q4 y Q5?


 
Si



El Comy dijo:


> Como puedo saber si un NPN es de Potencia?


 
Por el datasheet dónde figura su potencia , además por el tamaño físico.


----------



## El Comy

Hola Dosmetros, le comento que cambie el FQp50N06 por un BJT NPN y la diferencia es notable, tengo mejor calidad...


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## El Comy

Quisiera que usted pudiera verlo y escucharlo, me regalaron un centro de un equipo Sony sin placa ni nada. Ya le monté otro transformador de 12 V y conecté un fan y le puse led de colores en la salida, jajajajaj. Por como se escucha algunos piensan que es el original. JAJAjaja.
...Lo monté en esa Caja...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Haces un video , lo subes a Youtube , pegas el link de Youtube aqui


----------



## El Comy

Mi inter es tan lento y malo que ni los DataSheet los puedo ver imaginese descargarlos.


----------



## pandacba

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo un amplificador del año 67 de* Mecánica Popular*




Pasa en las mejores familias!!!!!
Y a que cazador no se le escapo la liebre?????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cierto ! , es Popular electronics  no tomé la pastilla rosa 

Aqui adaptado :



Y mejor :


----------



## El Comy

Hola Dosmetros, necesito me comente sobre este preamplificador que vi en inter y estoy montando para mi amplificador:




Sencillo preamplificador de audio

Voy a montar el ultimo plano que me dio pero cuando tenga los transistores, mientras tanto sigo con el primero y quiero mejorarlo un poco (si se puede) jajajaaaa.
lo estoy montando con el S8050


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros, necesito me comente sobre este preamplificador . . .





> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *23)* Es de mala educación referir una consulta a un solo miembro de la Comunidad, además de que te estas perdiendo la posibilidad de que otros miembros del Foro te respondan.



¿ Y como que cosa deseas que te comenten ?

Ese previo, tal cual está es para un micrófono con cápsula electret.


----------



## El Comy

Discuulpe pero es que solo me responde el por eso me dirigi a su persona pero en verdad le ecribo a todos. 
Quiero saber si el S8050 me sirbe para montarlo y si lo puedo usar como pre para amplificar un movil o una portatil.
"escribo"

No soy profecional de la electronica, soy informatico y gracias a este for y en especial a dosmetros me pude hacer un amplificador con componente reciclados. Ahora tengo algunas dudas encuanto al uso en instalacion de los preamplificadores.


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> . . . . Quiero saber si el S8050 me sirbe para montarlo y si lo puedo usar como pre para amplificar un movil o una portatil. . . .


Sip, te sirve
Si es para pre-amplificar un teléfono celular o una PC portátil yo haría un par de reformas.
R1 *NO *hace falta, directamente *NO *se coloca
C1 = 1µF 
C2 = 1µF


----------



## El Comy

OK.
Los condensadores seguirian siendo de seramic (104)?
Tengo dudas al unificar la masa del pre con la masa del amplificador. Sucede que lo voy a alimentar de fuentes distintas, amplificador con 30 v y el pre con 9 v. se puede unificar estas masa?


----------



## Emis

Según comenta Fogo, los capacitores son de 1uF (1000nF) no confundir con los de 100nF (0.1uF) 

Creería que para un normal funcionamiento se debe unificar las masas

Viendo el diagrama parecen capacitores no-polarizados, podría funcionar con cerámico

Solo es una opinión, cualquier duda, espera una respuesta de quiénes realmente conocen del tema

Chao


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, en todo sistema tiene que haber masa única, sino no se cierra el circuito. No importa que las tensiones sean diferentes.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...

Tengo un transformador de televisor krim 218 con el que quiero hacer una fuente para mi amplificador pero no se por donde se alimento ni por donde sale el voltaje. Me podrian ayudar con esto, (si es posible con imajenes)..

Gracias....
"por donde se alimenta los 120 v"


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo tenés que probar en serie con una lámpara de filamento de 220 o 110 V 50 Watts , dónde enciende fuerte no es dónde hace un guiño y apaga o queda apenas un hilito , podría ser.

Sería bueno si pudieras subir alguna foto.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Espero que no se trate de un transformador SMPS. 
Y tampoco intentes utilizar un autotransformador! Ya que no están aislados entrada/salida!!!


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...

Guiandome por lo que me explico quien me regalo el transformador lo conecte y al parecer  no es el original, el nucleo debe haber sido enrrollado con otras caracteristicas porque me encontre en un punto 31.9 vol en otro 10 vol y 50 vol en otro. Luego de rectificar los 31.9 vol de alterna obtengo 43.7 vol en directa, ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente: puedo alimentar mi amplificador con ese voltaje?

Si la respuesta fuera no, diganme si puedo usar un divisor resistivo para regular hasta 30 vol o montar una fuente regulable con el LM317.

Gracias...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Ninguna de las dos formas es viable para reducir la tensión.
Antes hay que cerciorarse cuál es el consumo máximo del amplificador, cuánto es capaz de entregar cada rama de dicho transformador. Una foto ayudaría para entender los secundarios y derivaciones del mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si éste debe funcionar con 44 Vdc 







Solo asegurate que C1 sea de 50 V . . .  mínimo 40 V , si es de 4700 uF dará mas graves.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos....

Dosmetros voy a intentar montar el plano que me dio de Popular Electronics pero tengo la duda de las dos entradas de audio. La de R1 es para si se usa preamplificador y la que no tiene R1 es para si no se usa el pre?

Otra cosa es el filtro de 30 uf y el de 200 uf que no lo tengo, puedo usar uno de 220 uf en 200?

Encontre uno de 33 uf, lo puedo poner?
Dos de 100 uf en paralelo hacen 200 uf verdad?
Diganme si dos E13009L, que son de fuente de computadoras me sirven para la salida.
Hice el PNP con un A1146 y un J13009, esta bien asi?
A1145 (1-Colector; 2- Emisor; 3- Base)
J13009 (1- Base; 2- Emisor; 3- Colector) ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No hay demasiada diferencia entre las dos entradas , hay que probar con y sin la resistencia.

220 uF va perfectamente en vez de 200 , lo mismo 33 en vez de 30 . . .  también 100uF en paralelo con 100 uF dan 200 uF



El Comy dijo:


> J13009 (1- Base; 2- Emisor; 3- Colector) ?


No, visto de frente es - 1Base - 2Colector - 3Emisor



El Comy dijo:


> A1145 (1-Colector; 2- Emisor; 3- Base)


Si es alto es transistor , se es bajo, corto, petizo es un sensor Hall




https://www.el-component.com/images/bipolar-transistor/2sa1145-pinout.jpg


----------



## El Comy

A1145 es alto como el de la imajen.

Siempre me confundo al medir estos transistores con el multimetro, la base la identifico bien pero tengo la duda de si la lectura mas alta es el colector o el emisor. Otra cosa, me he encontrado transistores con la misma lectura de base a emisor y de base a colector, esos no sirben?
J13009 (1- Base; 2- Emisor; 3- Colector) es asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS

*No leíste ?*



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *No, visto de frente es - 1Base - 2Colector - 3Emisor*


----------



## El Comy

Disculpa, en realidad la ultima pregunta estaba dirigida al E13009L no al J13009. Ademas necesito saber si me sirben para los de la salida.
E13009L
Si puede digame que funcion hace la res variable R5, si debe variar algun voltaje en el circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es el mismo transistor 13009 , *prácticamente todos* los que tienen aleta , la aleta y la pata central es colector, si , servirán de salida.

R5 es para obtener la mitad de la tensión de alimentación en el positivo de C5 , se puede ir probando resistencias de 47k , de 33k , etc.

Veo que vamos contando con mejores transistores y fuente


----------



## El Comy

OK entendido todo, ya lo estoy escuchando con 15 V y un poco de ruido pero ahi va, jajajajajjajaaaaaaaaa.
R5 solo me baja a 8.7 V puede ser ese el ruido...
Estoy usando en Q3 (C2383), en Q2 A1145 y en la salida 13009, digame si esta bien. Con 15 Vol tengo un audio potente supongo que con 45 V se lo que busco.


----------



## DOSMETROS

R5 fijate que trabaja combinado con R2 , con 45V sonará mas fuerte y habrá que volver a tocar R5

De Q1 que pusiste ?


----------



## El Comy

En Q1 (2SC1815), pero este lo estoy probando en realidad quiero montarlo con el TIP42 el D2395 y en la salida un E13009L y un J13009. Sucede que tengo solo dos de cada 1300x y como quiero el amplificador estereo lo quiero mesclar para no poner una pareja de un tipo en una salida y de otro tipo en otra, quiero que se escuchen lo mas parejo posible. Digame si estoy en lo correcto.
manteniendo  2SC1815 en Q1


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Para que lo añadas cómo experiencia, en el 99% de los encapsulados de transistores el Emisor irá en un extremo. Si son de potencia, la base también irá en un extremo.
 En cambio en transistores de baja potencia la base puede estar en un extremo o en el medio.
En  resumen, identificando la base, el resto de terminales se determinan fácilmente.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...

Les comento que ya tengo armado el amplificador y se escucha bien cuando lo termine voy a intentar subir una foto. Ahora les comento algunas dudas:

Tengo una pareja de filtros de 2200 uf pero de 35 vol, pienso alimentar el amplif con 45 vol y quiero ponerlos en paralelo para lograr 4200 uf en la salida: los 35 vol soportaran el voltje de la alimentacion? Tengo otra pareja de 2200 con la que quiero hacer lo mismo para la otra salide pero estos si son de 50 vol.

Otra duda; para R5 encontre dos res variable de 45 k no de 50 k y al alimentar con 15.3 vol solo logro reducir en + de C5 a 8.6. Podria variar R2 para que los 45 k de R5 puedan bajar mas el voltaje en C5?

Los filtros de 220 uf que encontre son de 35 vol (C2), es muy poco voltaje teniendo en cuenta los 45 vol de la alimentacion?

Por otro lado, al subir el volumen al maximo tengo una gran distorcion. Que me recomiendan para esto?

Mil gracias....


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Tengo una pareja de filtros de 2200 uf pero de 35 vol, pienso alimentar el amplif con 45 vol y quiero ponerlos en paralelo para lograr 4200 uf en la salida: los 35 vol soportaran el voltje de la alimentacion?


 
No , esos *a lo sumo* los podrías usar de capacitores de salida uno en cada canal.



El Comy dijo:


> Tengo otra pareja de 2200 con la que quiero hacer lo mismo para la otra salide pero estos si son de 50 vol.


 
Filtros de fuente , irían en paralelo alimentando los dos canales , o dos puentes rectificadores y uno para cada canal.



El Comy dijo:


> Los filtros de 220 uf que encontre son de 35 vol (C2), es muy poco voltaje teniendo en cuenta los 45 vol de la alimentacion?


 
No , si te referís a* C2* que van en paralelo con R4 de 100 Ohms , pueden ser de menos Voltaje..



El Comy dijo:


> Otra duda; para R5 encontre dos res variable de 45 k no de 50 k y al alimentar con 15.3 vol solo logro reducir en + de C5 a 8.6. Podria variar R2 para que los 45 k de R5 puedan bajar mas el voltaje en C5?


 
Si , podés jugar un poco con R2 + R5

El tema de la distorsión pueden ser muchas cosas , fuente chica , etc , etc , etc ; los dos canales te suenan mal ?


----------



## El Comy

pondria los dos filtros de 50 vol uno a continuacion del otro despues del puente de diodos?


----------



## Kuro-chan

solo que con dos capacitores enbes de 1


----------



## mostrin

me pueden dar su opinion sobre este diagrama


----------



## Kuro-chan

El voltaje está alto para sólo un par de trasistores de ese Modelo al la salida con dos yo diría que está bien para 8ohms con tres podría trabajar a 4ohms pero con un ventilador para el disipador.


----------



## pandacba

@mostrin:
Funciona tal cual, es el clásico que en lugar de los TIP141/142 tiene los FN1016/FP1016, estos últimos si son tomados de un equipo y estan en buen estado no hay problema tal como esta funcionara bien tanto en 8 como en 4 ohms, si no los consigues, pon los TIP141/142(como el original)


----------



## mostrin

gracias sr pandacba tengo varios pares FN1016/FP1016   MN1016/MP1016  B1625/d2494 de sanken


----------



## Kuro-chan

okey


----------



## pandacba

@Kuro-chan, este amplificador ya esta tratado hasta el hartazgo en en este foro, con todas las variantes posibles e incluso se le hicieron mejoras.
Hay un hilo donde se trata del mismo
De echo yo personalmente eche mano al mismo muchísimas veces, ni siquiera hice un pcb, los monte en placas perforadas con paso CI standard.
Lo único que hay que asegurarse es que los transistores no sean falsificados
Los FN/FP1016 son darlington, son los que traían muchos Aiwa, por lo que andan  perfectamente con esa tensión, también los he armado con ellos y si son originales van joya.
Como este tema ya esta tratado en oto lugar esto podría ser movido a ese hilo o eliminado


----------



## Kuro-chan

pandacba dijo:


> @Kuro-chan, este amplificador ya esta tratado hasta el hartazgo en en este foro, con todas las variantes posibles e incluso se le hicieron mejoras.
> Hay un hilo donde se trata del mismo
> De echo yo personalmente eche mano al mismo muchísimas veces, ni siquiera hice un pcb, los monte en placas perforadas con paso CI standard.
> Lo único que hay que asegurarse es que los transistores no sean falsificados
> Los FN/FP1016 son darlington, son los que traían muchos Aiwa, por lo que andan  perfectamente con esa tensión, también los he armado con ellos y si son originales van joya.
> Como este tema ya esta tratado en oto lugar esto podría ser movido a ese hilo o eliminado


Pues bien me disculpo pandacba. 
pues tienenes más años en ésto debés de saber más del tema además un chino sabio dijo no discutas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para *Mostrin *, el FP1016 está invertido colector con emisor.

Ese amplificador está tratado en varios hilos del  Foro como "Turco" , incluso yo le hice una mejora , pero casi con los mismos componentes se puede hacer un amplificador muchísimo mejor y se ha tratado con esos transistores aqui : Amplificador 100W con Darlington , en el caso de ponerle mas transistores ya que esos son de poca potencia , aquí tendrías las plaquetas hechas : Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4

Quizas mueva ésto al hilo correspondiente. . .

*******************************************************************************

Para *El Comy* , el otro capacitor iría ocupando el lugar de R1


----------



## pandacba

Si, el FP1016 tiene invertido el emisor con el colector

Si, deberias llevarlo al hilo correspondiente Due


----------



## DOSMETROS

Después que Mostrin lea , hago limpieza


----------



## El Comy

OK Gracias
Saludos para todos...
Dosmetros podriamos hacerle un preamplificador con el LM393 al amplificador?

Digame que hago con R2 si la subo o la bajo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

La bajas.

Lo del pre lo vemos después. El LM393 no es operacional , es comparador , no sirve para eso.


----------



## El Comy

Hola...
Con los 15 vol de alimentacion y R5= 45 k logre la mitad del voltaje en C5 con R2=33k pero con los 45 vol tube que poner R2=62k, con 47k se quedaba por debajo.

No se si este pretendiendo hacer mas de lo que puedo, (jajaja), pero tengo un DVD marca VTREK que deje de usar un tiempo por falta de mando y ahora quiciera (con la ayudad de ustedes)  ponerlo dentro del cajon del equipo para aprobechar su USB y darle videao al TV pero al parecer el descanso le hizo mal, no prende. Me pueden ayudar ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Con los 15 vol de alimentacion y R5= 45 k logre la mitad del voltaje en C5 con R2=33k pero con los 45 vol tube que poner R2=62k, con 47k se quedaba por debajo.



Si , es así , perfecto. Seguramente tenga que ver con la ganancia del transistor Q1
¿Cómo suena con los 45 V ?
¿Recalienta algún transistor ?


----------



## El Comy

Suena fuerte y bastante bien, ahora las bocinas si se mueven jajajajajaja.. 
Los transistores se calientan pero nada alarmante, los monte por pareja en dos dicipadores y le puse un fan como extractor al equipo. Lo tuve casi 8 horas trabajando y la temperatura era aceptable, claro, a mayor volumen calientan un poco mas peroo no demaciado.

Digame si la idea del DVD es buena y si me puede ayudar.

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te felicito !  

Jajaja , con 45 V tenés cómo 30 o casi 50 Watts según impedancia del parlante !!!

Ok , si algún transistor se calienta al punto de no poder sostenerlo con los dedos , habría que adaptarle un disipador.

Si , primero quitale la tapa al DVD y fijate que lleva un fusible de 1A. Éste tema lo trataríamos en otro hilo para no ensuciar.


----------



## El Comy

OK, recuerda que soy nuevo en esto de loss foros, explíqueme como movernos a otro hilo y lo hago. Voy a abrir el DVD pero si mal no recuerdo la fuente tiene los 12 vol.

Medi el puerto USB y tiene los 5 vol pero el bombillo de encendido no prende ni el display.
en el led no hay corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La fuente debe tener 5 , 12 , 24 , -12 y quizás 3,3 

Modelo EXACTO ?


----------



## El Comy

Pdría ser  *DP709*
Podrá ser DP709 el modelo?

Hola a todos... Al parecer  en verdad estoy pretendiendo hacer más de lo que debo y puedo, me tienen abandonado. jajajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que esas fuentes tienen varias tensiones , 24 , +12 , - 12 , +5 y -5 , quizás 3,3 V

Están todas ellas ?


----------



## El Comy

Solo le puedo confirmar los 5 vol del USB, no se donde medir los demás. Usted no tendrá el diagrama de casualidad,


----------



## DOSMETROS

La gran mayoría en la plaqueta de la fuente lo indican cómo en el cable de abajo a la derecha :


----------



## El Comy

Hola, quiero intentar montar este pre, usted cree que me sirba?
Este


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lindo pre-control de tonos activo , a la antigua.


----------



## El Comy

No es un pre-amplificador?
No encuentro ni a R7 ni a R2.
La fuente de mi DVD no tiene esa identificación.
Si puede dígame algo del pre, ya casi tengo todo para montarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese papel *dice cómo en cinco lados* : "Tone Control" 

R7 con dos de 1 MegOhm en paralelo  y R2 podría ser de 33k


----------



## El Comy

Digame si el 2N5551 me sirbe para esta red de tonos?


----------



## Kuro-chan

Si ese es perfecto.


----------



## Alexis0159

Este es el datasheet del la5613 LA5613 Datasheet pdf - VCR Regulator and Control Amplifier - SANYO no creo que te sirva como amplificador.


----------



## El Comy

Gracias Mostrin voy a ver si tengo suerte al montar ese porque la red de tonos no me funcionó, en cuanto lo enchufo a los 9 vol los parlantes comiensan a hacerme un sonido raro (tru tru tru tru .....)
no tiene el plano?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los conectaste masa a los cuerpos de los potenciómetros ?

Caja metálica ? Cable blindado ?


----------



## El Comy

Caja metálica..
Digame si este será mejor:
Control de tonos simple con transistores, agudos y graves


----------



## DOSMETROS

Éste lleva potenciómetros de 50 K ¿ Tenés ?


----------



## mostrin

Hola, éste me ha funcionado muy bien y es facil de conseguir los componentes sacándolos de una fuente de pc.

Le dejo mi aporte de mi pcb muy pequeño.


----------



## El Comy

si tengo de 50 k

Que lento es esto, lo rápido que usted responde y yo como me demoro, jajajajajaaaa. le he dado más de 10 clik al mensaje y no se va aunque debo dar gracias porque almenos (lento) pero se va.
anoche no pude responder...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , y se queda la barra anaranjada corriendo jajaja

Ahí te subió otro Mostrin


----------



## El Comy

No se como decirles el sonido que me hacen los parlantes, es como cuando (mal educadamente) se suelta gaces por el ano. (disculpen la expreción pero es lo mas parecido). (pruuuuuuuuuu), jajajajaaaa.

El 2N5551 que tengo es de tamaño pequeño sacado de una UPS (o bacup)  para computadora  será que no me sirbe para eso?
Ya lo vi, es muy parecido al pasibo que tengo montado pero sin la etapa del transistor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con otro transistor.



El Comy dijo:


> Ya lo vi, es muy parecido al pasibo que tengo montado pero sin la etapa del transistor.



Si , tiene el transistor delante.


----------



## Kuro-chan

Y el pre amplificador de tonos con bc549 graves agudos ¿irá bien para un amplificador portátil de auriculares de 300ohms?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Iría en la entrada , no en la salida


----------



## Kuro-chan

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Iría en la entrada , no en la salida


No los auriculares irían en salida del control de tonos sería cómo un amplificador clase A para auriculares pero que tanto rendirá con una batería de 10v 1400mA


----------



## DOSMETROS

Digo que el control de tonos iría antes , a la entrada , obvio los auriculares a la salida.

Ahhh , ahora te entiendo , usarlo directamente de . . .

Habría que agregarle un pequeño push pull a la salida.


----------



## Kuro-chan

Entonces déjame checarlo en una simulación para que me ayudes a corregirlo  bueno que no siempre van también las cosas como en la simulación.


----------



## mostrin

Simulacion pre c945 tonos


----------



## El Comy

Encontre 2 transistores  (c945) en una placa de fuente para PC los  medi con el multimetro y creo que la pata 3  es la Base, pero no estoy seguro del Colector y el Emisor sería así:
1=E
2=C
3=B  
???
Mi amplificador es estereo por eso debo montar la red doble.
Tengo una duda, en la última imagen del pdf veo tres condensadores polarizados que en el plano no estan uno de 470 uf que va en la alimentación y dos más de 10uf.


----------



## Kuro-chan

la disposición de pines del C945 es correcta en cuanto a  los condensadores de 10 uF son de desacoplo de entrada y salida de audio e el de 470uf  es solo filtrado del voltaje supongo que los implemento después por eso no aparecen en el plano


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## El Comy

Entonses en el plano serían los de 10 uf (C1) y cual más?


----------



## mostrin

El del esquema es 473 pero yo le puse de 10uf porque me gusto mas porque metio mas bajo, el 470 puedes omitirlo o poner uno de 100uf es para filtrar un poco la fuente de entrada incluso le puedes poner una resistencia de 100 ohma a la entrada de voltaje .Para kitar  un ruido de hummmm Tambien en el plano viene una resistencia de 15k creo pero es de 1.5k yo la puse de 6.8 k puede ser menos esa le da mas ganancia o menos ganancia a 1.5k


----------



## El Comy

Entendido, 1000 gracias mostrin.
Yo rectifico la fuente con 7812, haría falta filtrar más o usa los 100r después del 7812?


----------



## mostrin

pues haber como te queda cambias lo que ocupes yo lo uso mucho por pequeño y barato .


----------



## El Comy

Ya monte un canal y funciona OK, Gracias a todos.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...

Les comento que cometi un error de principiante al montar la red de tonos, puse el transistor mal la Base a tierra y emisor a la entrada de audio. Gracias que antes te enchufar el mivil me dio por medir AC en la entrada de audio y tenía 1.2xx vol. Eso me preocupó rebise nuevamente el circuito y ahí fue que me di cuenta del herror, intercambie el patillaje y bingo "RED DE TONO OK". Eso nos sucede a los principiantes, jajajajajja. Ya no me pasa m'as.....

...Mil gracias a todos...
!Ha! use el 7812 los 470 uf en la alimentación y 10 uf en el desacople.
Perdon medir ...DC...
Perdon medir ...DC...


----------



## DOSMETROS

El 7812 tomado desde los 48 V  ?


----------



## El Comy

No, tengo otra fuente con un transformador de 9 vol que al rectificar me da al más de 13.Ese lo usa para el extractor y ahora para el pre.
45 es mucho para ese regulador verdad?


----------



## Kuro-chan

Si se puede regular de los 45v a 9v por qué el pre no consume mucha corriente con solo una resistencia 1.8K apartir 1W y un Zener 9v los tienes?


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo un amplificador del año 67 de Mecánica Popular (lo que garantiza que si funciona) fuente simple de entre 12 y 45 V , aunque podría ser más.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente*​


2metros muchos de los transistores que menciona el circuito estan discontinuados se podra usar en la salida tip 3055 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los de salida son equivalentes exactos  a TIP29 y TIP 30 aunque yo sería mas generoso = Tip31 y Tip32 o TIP41 y TIP42 o TIP2955 y TIP3055.

Los excitadores y VAS se consiguen y serían idénticos a 2N2907 y 2N2222 , le pondría BD139 y BD140 de excitadores y VAS.

*El Comy *lo tiene andando con practicamente cualquier cosa *en una versión modificada *ya que él está en Cuba y le resultan difíciles los PNP

Saludos !


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los de salida son equivalentes exactos  a TIP29 y TIP 30 aunque yo sería mas generoso = Tip31 y Tip32 o TIP41 y TIP42 o TIP2955 y TIP3055.
> 
> Los excitadores y VAS se consiguen y serían idénticos a 2N2907 y 2N2222 , le pondría BD139 y BD140 de excitadores y VAS.
> 
> *El Comy *lo tiene andando con practicamente cualquier cosa *en una versión modificada *ya que él está en Cuba y le resultan difíciles los PNP
> 
> Saludos !


Dosmetros el pcb es el del esquema mencionado mas arriba o es de las otras variantes del circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El PCB lo tenés aquí dónde están todos los papers que subí del *"L'il Tiger" o aqui :

Popular Electronics December 1967*

No te olvides que ese es complementario , usaría TIP 2955 y TIP3055 , si lo querés cuasi , del cual yo subí la reforma , habría que corregir un poco el PCB. Además de la diferencia de patillaje.

Si lo querés reproducir exacto

BD293 NPN 60V 6,0A 60,0W  hFe 30
BD294 PNP 60V 6,0A 60,0W hFe 30

Serían los reemplazos exactos para los de salida ,  igual cápsula 

Saludos !


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...


Ya le conecté la red al amplificador tengo buena baja pero la alta la noto bajita. Sucede que los potenciómetros que tengo son de 100k, de 50k y de 20k. El de 100 lo puse en el volúmen, el de 50 en la baja y el de 20 en la alta, el hecho de que la alta tenga el de 20 sería la causa de la poca existencia de la misma?
Tengo un canal que se escucha más bajito que el otro que puede ser?
Otra cosa que estuve pensando y quiero que me comenten si estoy en lo cierto. La alta se alimenta de R7 con un valor de 100R esto para un potenciómetro de 50k, si pongo un potenciómetro de 20 y R7 de 40R sería lo mismo que 100R para 50k


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo  pondría 20 k en Volumen


----------



## El Comy

OK
Como adapto un parlante a tweeter?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que tweeter es ? cono de cartón ? Piezo ? Domo ?


----------



## El Comy

Me dejas loco, jajajajajjaa
No sabía que existían tantos tipos de tweeter, Son 2 bocinas normales de tamaño pequeño que quiero suenen solo con alta, son de cartón, le puse un condensador de 1uf pero quiero saber si hay una mejor  manera de hacerlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probale 2 uF   Si el tweeter es de bobina le va el capacitor , si es de cristal o cerámico (piezoeléctrico) además del capacitor habría que ponerle una resistencia en paralelo.

Los filtros de tweeter hay de 1º , 2º , 3º y 4º Órden :







Te sugería que al control de tono le pasaras el 20 k al volumen que es el valor ideal para eso y dejaras los de 100 y 50k para graves y agudos viendo cual funciona mejor. También se puede cambiarle valores de capacitores e ir probando . . .


----------



## mostrin

Puedes poner en paralelo un capacitor de 100 nanos (104) a la resistencia de 200 ohms ye te incrementa mucho los medios y agudos


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El PCB lo tenés aquí dónde están todos los papers que subí del *"L'il Tiger" o aqui :*
> 
> *Popular Electronics December 1967*
> 
> No te olvides que ese es complementario , usaría TIP 2955 y TIP3055 , si lo querés cuasi , del cual yo subí la reforma , habría que corregir un poco el PCB. Además de la diferencia de patillaje.
> 
> Si lo querés reproducir exacto
> 
> BD293 NPN 60V 6,0A 60,0W  hFe 30
> BD294 PNP 60V 6,0A 60,0W hFe 30
> 
> Serían los reemplazos exactos para los de salida ,  igual cápsula
> 
> Saludos !


 
Dos metross gracias por ese maravilloso aporte vintage....vamos a ver que sale y posteo mi resultado , mañana mismo preparo el pcb...mas que agradecido


----------



## El Comy

Que es o como hago a L1, L2 y L3?


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros ya encontre otro de 50k, reciclado y no en muy buen estado pero de 50k.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Que es o como hago a L1, L2 y L3?


 
Crossover pasivo de 2 vias
Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover)
Calcular la Inductancia de una bobina con nucleo de aire?


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos estoy a punto de comprar un (DT832 digital Multimeter) pero no se si será bueno además me cuesta aproximadamente un 130 % de mi salario, podrían comentarme alrespecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tutorial: ¿Qué buscar en un multímetro?


----------



## El Comy

No lo voy a comprar, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El mas baratito ,esos amarillos o negros Chinos , cuanto cuestan ?











*Aqui cuestan , 1/100 o 1/80 de sueldo*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El asunto con los instrumentos, multimetro en tu caso, pasa por la necesidad real que tenes de usarlo.
Si haces reparaciones electronicas o jugas armando cosas electronicas en forma frecuente, necesitas uno con urgencia por que si no trabajas completamente a ciegas.
Ahora, si armas un amplificador y un pre y nunca volves a usarlo, es un gasto que bien podes evitarlo...sobre todo si puedes conseguir uno prestado y si consideras los problemas de Cuba, donde un sueldo son un par de dolares y estas cosas se pagan a precios internacionales.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

Aca en argentina cuestan los mas baratos 3 dolares ...aproximados 120 pesos argentinos ...incluso aca en mi ciudad (mendoza) hay un supermercado en el cual cuestan 1,50 dolares los analogicos copias de SUNWA....con gusto te regalaria uno aunque el envio seria un poco prohibitivo!


----------



## El Comy

Gracias Mario.
Lo que quiero saber es si ete multímetro es bueno, no quiero comprarlo y que a los 2 o 3 meses no funcione, es igual al que subió Dosmetros pero DT832.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son todos iguales , se llamen cómo se llamen , es lo mínimo que hay en tester , funcionan bien sin demasiadas pretensiones , hay que cuidarlos mucho , por ejemplo si al cambiar la batería , probando tocás los contactos entre conector y batería al revés (que obvio no encajan) , ya lo quemaste !


----------



## El Comy

(si este mulímetro) disculpen es que a mi teclado le estan fallando las teclas, jajajajaaa
OK gracias Dosmetros, lo voy a comprar porque lo voy a necesitar, quiero dedicarme a este facinante mundo y como decimas aca en Cuba "Lo ajeno llora por su dueño" sería peor que se me quemara el ajeno y tuviese que pagarlo hasta más caro y en un final sin dinero ni multímetro.

Cambiando de tema le comento que quite la red de tonos, no se escuchó como esperaba. Sacaba algo de ruido y un canal se escuchaba más bajito que el otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nos debés fotos o video del estereo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo tuve alguna vez uno como el amarillo que puso 2Metros, que compre de urgencia para una reparacion en Catamarca. No duró mucho....se le saltaron un par de bolillas que controlan el giro y los topes del selector y nunca mas pude acomodarlas. Aun "funciona" pero no se puede seleccionar ninguna medicion.

La verdad...no los recomiendo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Básicamente un multímetro BIEN cuidado, puede durar mucho tiempo. La mayoría de los daños se dan por torpezas en las mediciones.


----------



## El Comy

Me pueden facilitar el manual de uso de este multímetro, llevo horas tratando de buscarlo en Internet para descargarlo y no he podido.


----------



## Kuro-chan

¿Será esté?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya lo compraste  ?


----------



## El Comy

Se que les debo las fotos, jajajajajajaa. No las he subido porque la tengo en el movil y el Sistema Operativo que estoy usando no me reconoce el movil pero las voy a subir.
Lo tengo en mi poder pero no le he pagado,lo que más me preocupa es de uso, bien cuidado pero esta muy caro por ser de uso eso mismo debe costar uno nuevo.

Gracias por los pdf
Este multímetro no mide uf?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Este multímetro no mide uf?


      

Ponelo en 20 Vdc  las escalas de arriba a la izquierda y medí 12 Vdc
Luego en 200Vac , escala de arriba a la derecha  y medí la salida de algún transformador.
En las escalas de Ohms medí resistencia de 100 , de 1k , de 10k , de 100k  y de 1 MegOhm

P.D.: Cable negro abajo de todo , cable rojo al medio.


----------



## El Comy

Que me dicen de este preamplificador, lo puedo usar?
Preamplificador Discreto | Video Rockola
1 MegOhm = Marron - Negro- Verde?
Vdc y Vac OK
1 MegOhm = Marron - Negro- Verde me mide 100X el último dígito varía dese 4 hasta 6
10k=9.88
1k = 01.0
100=102.8
Medi una -Verde, Azul, Amarillo que debe ser 560 y me midió de 574 a 582
Como pruebo los transistores?
Diodo y continuidad OK
Como pruebo la medición de transistores?
Preguntaba lo de los f


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuando medís la de 1 MegOhm no la podés tocar con los dedos o solo de una punta porque te quedan tus dedos en paralelo y ye bajan la medición 

Metes las patitas del transistor coincidentes con colector  base y emisor  y pones el tester en hFE Eso te va a ayudar a identificar colector de emisor , a los transistores brutachos  se les sueldan alambrecitos 

Nos falta medir corriente 

Ese preamplificador seguro te sirve


----------



## El Comy

Diodo y continuidad OK
Como pruebo la medición de transistores?
Preguntaba lo de los uf porque le veo una escala de 2000u debajo ce AC
Estoy tratando de descargar este video: 



pero nada, jajajjaaaa
he probado 3 transistores C945 y la lectura se mantiene en - 000
1=E
2=C
3=B


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Preguntaba lo de los uf porque le veo una escala de 2000u debajo ce AC



Eso esa uA

Poné un led , resistencia y fuente y el tester en serie en escala de 200mA

http://paginas.fisica.uson.mx/horacio.munguia/aula_virtual/Cursos/Topicos de EyE/Practicas/Figura 1_1_B.png


*Fijate que PNP va de un lado y NPN del otro de ese zócalo azul o negro

*


----------



## El Comy

Anoche me  quede sin Inter pero monte el circuito que me indicó. Alimentado con 15 vol resistencia de 1k,  led más el Tester en 200ma respetando polaridad del circuite me marcó en la lectura 13.1. Que es esto?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Si estás midiendo en mA, pues la lectura será 13.1mA


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y sería  correcta , vamos bien con ese tester  que vas a comprar usado 

Que pasó con la medición de hFE ?

Y nos faltaría probar la escala de 20 Adc


----------



## El Comy

Quiero ver si monto el nuevo pre pero tengo algunas dudas:
Como logro los 2.2M con dos res de 1M en serieen?
Sigo preocupado por la lectura de los transistores, probe 3 y ninguno me dio nada. Entendí lo que me explicó a la hora de colocarlo en el tester, pero nada. Puedo medirlos en la escala de diodo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Como logro los 2.2M con dos res de 1M en serie?


 
Ya está  si querés le agregás la de 200 k pero es solo un 10 %



El Comy dijo:


> Sigo preocupado por la lectura de los transistores, probe 3 y ninguno me dio nada. Entendí lo que me explicó a la hora de colocarlo en el tester, pero nada


 
Seguí probando a ver si fallás vos o falla el tester . . .



El Comy dijo:


> Puedo medirlos en la escala de diodo?


 
Si , las junturas dan cerca de 700 hacia un lado e infinito hacia el otro


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
Les cuento que monte una etapa del preamplificador, se escucha un poco ma fuerte mi amplificador pero con demaciado bajo y muy poca alta.
Probe bajando la resistencia de 220k hasta 47 pero no vi mejoria, podria ser el filro de 3.3 uf?
Que me recomiendan?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eliminá la de 220k de la entrada.

Agregale en serie con el emisor del transistor  una resistencia en paralelo con un capacitor , resistencia y capacitor podés podés probar entre :

R = 10 o 100 o 220 o 330 o 390 o 1k o 2k2
C = 10 o 22 o 47 o 100 uF


----------



## El Comy

Lo hice y creo que mejoré algo, tengo al niño dormiendo por eso no puedo subir volumen cuando lo pueda subir le comento. Ahora quiero preguntarle su podré montarle en la salida del pre la red de tonos pasiva que monte hace un tiempo?

Puedo conectar un par de audífonos a la salida del pre?
Puse 1k + 22uf, a menor uf + alta?
Al eliminar los 200k me hace un ruido feo.
Con 22k es menor el ruido pero continúa la distorción. Es como que la voz del cantante se escucha bajito y algo lejos. Tengo 10uf en la entrada del amplificador, sería recomendable bajarlo talvez 1uf para aumentar las altas?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Puedo conectar un par de audífonos a la salida del pre?


 
Probá tranquilo , nada se quema



El Comy dijo:


> podré montarle en la salida del pre la red de tonos pasiva que monte hace un tiempo?


 
Si


----------



## El Comy

Hola ....
Rebisando un tester roto que me regalaron para piesas encontre 2 CI 2904D, me servira para un pre?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si  , es un operacional doble , con esos dos harías un pre completo !

No tiene arreglo ese tester ?


----------



## El Comy

El transistor que estoy usando es  STC945G
No es antiguo y ya lo han rebisado nada. Si tiene y puede envíeme un diagrama con ese CI para ver si lo logro alfin, jajajajaaa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lindo transistor  !

Ya te subo el pre





ESP - Simple High Quality Hi-Fi Preamp


O el mismo mas evolucionado :





Hi-Fi Preamplifier

Te subo el datasheet del integrado y su distribución de patas :


----------



## El Comy

Creo que esto es mucho para mi, jajajajajaja. Devo usar los 2 CI?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Uno para cada canal


----------



## El Comy

Hola, trate de quitar un CI de la placa y no pude, creo que no voy a poder hacer este pre.
El esquema que usted subió donde me explica lo de la recistencia y el capacitor funciona bien como pre?
Díganme si este pre será bueno.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Hola, trate de quitar un CI de la placa y no pude, creo que no voy a poder hacer este pre.


 
Podés cortar la plaqueta y limarla ajustado al integrado 



El Comy dijo:


> El esquema que usted subió donde me explica lo de la recistencia y el capacitor funciona bien como pre?


 
Si , es un pre decente.



El Comy dijo:


> Díganme si este pre será bueno.


 
Es para micrófono electret demasiada demasiada ganancia


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
Les comento que tuve que poner la red de tonos pasiva que había montado hace un tiempo. Con ella se escucha perfecto pero le baja el volumen un poco, por eso estoy queriendo armar un pre pero no lo he logrado. Gracias a ustedes y en especial a Dosmetros ya tengo un audio en mi casa y casi libre de costo, jaajjajjaaaa.


----------



## El Comy

Es verdad lo de la placa, no lo había pensado. Sucede que esta pegado por las dos caras de la placa y con una pistola casera es muy dificil, además creo que le desprendí una pata a uno haciendole fuerza. Que brutalidad la mía verda, eso no tiene predón.
Hola a todos...
Hoy quiero probar el pre que usted subió vamos a ver si con este tengo suerte. Solo necesito saber si se puede alimentar con 12 vol o solo 9?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , se puede , a lo sumo agrandale la de 10 k a 12 o a 15k



El Comy dijo:


> con una pistola casera es muy dificil



El mejor soldador casero que he visto era un caño de cobre con la punta aplastada y vuelta a doblar en diagonal y por dentro una lámpara halógena bipin o una dicroica que al dejarla un día sumergida en agua se despega casi sola.


----------



## El Comy

Ahora tengo un problema y una duda, sucede que en la alimentación DC del ampli puse un fucible que saque de un bombillo ahorrador. Hoy lo puse un rato a todo lo que da para probarlo y se lo llevó. Será que hay un corte o que él fucible no sirbe para eso. Otra cosa es que le puse un inteructor en la entrada, antes de otro fucible (de otro tipo) y del transformador y al apagar por el interructor los bafles me suenan "Buuum" es normal, como se elimina ? Por otro lado, usted no sabe como hacer un cautín par 12 vol. Tengo un nicrón tan fino como el pelo pero no se la cantidad que debo ponerle.
!Ha! monte el pre hoy en el trabajo y en colector del primer transistor tengo 4.5 vol y en el segundo 3.4, así está bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> fu*s*ible que saque de un bombillo ahorrador.



Demasiado débil



El Comy dijo:


> al apagar por el interru*p*tor los bafles me suenan "Buuum" es normal,



Si , también sería normal que haga Buum al encender. Habría que buscar entre los protectores de parlantes que hay en el Foro. O usar alguna llave de dos pasos , el primero enciende el transformador y el segundo conecta los parlantes , al apagar , primero desconecta los parlantes y luego desconecta el transformador.



El Comy dijo:


> Tengo un nicrón tan fino como el pelo pero no se la cantidad que debo ponerle.



El problema es lograr una mica bien fina que pueda ser enrollada ,  ese alambre primero hay que ponerlo a un rojo cereza para que se oxide superficialmente negro y entonces no hagan contacto espira con espira 
Supongamos que para 12 V y 50 Watts , eso sería (50/12 = 4 Amperes)
Luego R=V/I = 12V / 4A = 3 Ohms. Ya tenés tester para medirlo  Creo que mejor iría el grueso de las estufas.

Me parece mas factible para 220 Volts , sería 50W / 220V = 230 mA
R=V/I= 220V / 0,230 A = 955 Ohms..

Finalmente la potencia calculada será algo menos ya que al calentarse el alambre aumenta su resistencia.


----------



## El Comy

Muy bien gracias...

Terminé el pre que dosmetros subió, con los audífonos se escucha bien pero al conectarlo al amplificador me hace un sonido  (Truuuuuuuun), que error pude haber cometido?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Interconectaste las masas ? Negativos ?

Probá cargarlo con una resistencia de 1k . . .  4k7 . . .  10 k

Usas cable blindado ?

Si no es cable blindado , los retorces un poco ?


----------



## El Comy

Dígame si esto se puede hacer con otro transistor que no sea el TIP31:





 
Los cables que uso son los que traen las computadoras en el interior, Audio, power led, HDD led ........
Si conecté la masas, la res iría en la salida del pre?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cual transistor tenes ?


----------



## El Comy

Los mosfet no sirven?
De los de tamaño pequeño tengo muchos npn reciclados, le hago un listado? Estos son los NPN que tengo, todos son de tamaño pequeño.

H5551
S8050
2N2222A
13003
2611B
2N5551
C2705
A495
C372
2611B
C2383
6823A
13002S
13001
H8050
C783
CAD171D0
H9450K
ST945G


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Los cables que uso son los que traen las computadoras en el interior, Audio, power led, HDD led ........



Los dejás enrrollados cómo vienen , no ?



El Comy dijo:


> Si conecté la masas, la res iría en la salida del pre?



Si , de dónde dice Salida , a masa.

H5551 - 160V 0,6A
S8050 - 30V - 0,7A
2N2222A - 60V - 0,8A
13003 - 400V - 1,5A
2611B -
2N5551 -160V - 0,6A
C2705 - 150V - 0,050A
A495 - 30V - 0,1A
C372- -30V - 0,1A
2611B - regulador switching ? 2N2611B
C2383 - 160V - 1A
6823A -
13002S - 400V - 1,5A
13001 - 400V - 0,1A
H8050 - 30V - 1,5A
C783
CAD171D0
H9450K
ST945G


----------



## El Comy

Los cables que uso vienen pegados uno al otro por eso lo uso, así elimino el reguero de cables. En la unión del pre y el ampli uso uno que tiene 3 cables en su interior, aqui le dicen coaxial para audio aunque no creo que sean cables coaxiales. Por otro lado, de cuantos uf sería el filtro de la imagen anterior y cual transistor puedo usar?

Esto se conectaría en la entrada de audio, no en la salida del ampli verdad? -
Le cuento que puse 4k7 y todo OK... Gracias
lo que si subo el movil mucho distorsiona bastante, que puedo hacer 4k7 en la entrada del ampli?.
Lo probe (el pre) con la otra fuente que tengo dentro del equipo, esta lo alimenta con 10.7 vol y es la misma que hace trabajar al fan-extractor pero me sale un ruido (bummm) por los parlantes que puede ser? Este ruido no sale con una fuente regulable  externa que hice con el LM317.
Dosmetros el ampli de este vide usa 2 mosfet uno N y uno P verade?




No se puede hacer solo con N, sucede que tengo más  de 20 N y no se que hacer con ellos y talvez podrían ayudarme a pagar el tester, jajajajajjaaaa.
Hola ahora me di cuenta de que si prendo el equipo con el plu de audio fuera del teléfono el buuuuuuuuuuu es más fuerte y constante, cuando esta dentro se mantiene pero mucho más bajito, esto solo con la otra fuente interna del equipo. Que puede ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Los cables que uso vienen pegados uno al otro por eso lo uso, así elimino el reguero de cables



Pero hay que retorcerlos un poco



El Comy dijo:


> de cuantos uf sería el filtro de la imagen anterior y cual transistor puedo usar?



No es crítico , 4,7 o 10 o 100uF . Depende de cuantos leds vayas a ponerle el transistor



El Comy dijo:


> Esto se conectaría en la entrada de audio, no en la salida del ampli verdad?



Si lo ponés en la salida agregale alguna resistencia en serie tipo 47k y andá probando.



El Comy dijo:


> lo que si subo el movil mucho distorsiona bastante, que puedo hacer 4k7 en la entrada del ampli?



Es normal , lo estás sobre saturando !



El Comy dijo:


> Lo probe (el pre) con la otra fuente que tengo dentro del equipo, esta lo alimenta con 10.7 vol y es la misma que hace trabajar al fan-extractor pero me sale un ruido (bummm) por los parlantes que puede ser?



El Fan



El Comy dijo:


> Hola ahora me di cuenta de que si prendo el equipo con el plu de audio fuera del teléfono el buuuuuuuuuuu es más fuerte y constante, cuando esta dentro se mantiene pero mucho más bajito, esto solo con la otra fuente interna del equipo. Que puede ser?



Ponele alguna resistencia en paralelo con la entrada !


El Comy dijo:


> No se puede hacer solo con N, sucede que tengo más de 20 N y no se que hacer con ellos y talvez podrían ayudarme a pagar el tester, jajajajajjaaaa.


----------



## El Comy

OK, mil gracias por todo.
Le resistencia en paralelo sería como la que puse en la salida dos una para cada  entrada con los mismos valores que me dio.
Los Mosfet que tengo son IRFZ44N y FQP50N06 me sirven para esos planos?
El segundo plano es con vol +, vol - y tierra?
!Ha! voy a intentar las luces con 2N2222A.

1=E
2=B
3=C


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Los Mosfet que tengo son IRFZ44N y FQP50N06 me sirven para esos planos?



Si , son bastante parecidos , el primero aguanta 5 V mas . . .
FQP50N06 = 50A , *60V *, VGS(th) 2.0 - 4.0 V , RDS(on) = 0.022Ω
IRFZ44N = 49 A ,  *55 V* , Vgs: 2.1 V , Rds(on): 0.0175 Ohms



El Comy dijo:


> El segundo plano es con vol +, vol - y tierra?



Si es fuente doble 



El Comy dijo:


> !Ha! voy a intentar las luces con 2N2222A.


----------



## El Comy

El que tengo no tiene la *P* es 2N2222A la imagen 1, lo saque de una UPS. Ya lo monte y creo trabaja bien lo que en ningun momento se apagan los leds parpadean con el ritmo pero no se apagan, es así o estoy mal?
!Ha! lo estoy alimentando con los 10 vol de la fuente del fan.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aumentá la de 12k o disminui la de 1k  o quitá la de 12 k


----------



## El Comy

Hola, me he dado cuenta que las luces me le roban audio al canal, se escuha más fuerte el que no tiene las luces es normal?


----------



## mostrin

*Qu*e ratas ,comy jajaja


----------



## Angeltron

El Comy dijo:


> Hola...
> He montado este amplificador pero necesito más potencia en la salida. ¿Cómo lo puedo hacer.
> Además necesito hacerle una red de tonos. ¿Cómo sería la más fácil de hacer y la mejor de hacer?
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar.
> 
> Saludos...



Hola El Comy…. Pienso que a lo mejor quieres aprovechar alguno de esos componentes, pero para tal fin, como "amplificador de audio" creo que no te van mucho. Yo te recomiendo, si puedes hacer el gasto (que no es mucho) utilizar algún integrado de buen rendimiento, 20 o 30 W de potencia de salida, muy buena calidad de sonido y que requieren muy pocos componentes. Claro, requiere tener una fuente de alimentación (simétrica) que puede variar de +/- 7.5V DC hasta +/- 21V DC. Te hablo del TDA1521Q, por ejemplo. Puedes ver por Internet sus características y te adjunto la hoja de datos (datasheet) Puedes también ver otros modelos de las series "TDA", de menor o mayor potencia. Espero te sirva de ayuda el consejo. Saludos!


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
Dosmetros retomando el tema del DVD estuve mirando y en la cinta que va al panel frontal vi esto:
VCC=5 vol
IR= 4.7 vol
VSTB= 4.4 vol
VSCK= 4.4 vol
VSDA= 4.4 vol
Led_SW=3 vol
Estos voltajes estan bien?

!Ha! por fin no me respodió si la res en paralelo con la entrada de audio va conectada a la tierra del mismo audio y si puede ser 4k7?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Estos voltajes estan bien?


 
No se , sin diagrama ni idea.



El Comy dijo:


> !Ha! por fin no me respodió si la res en paralelo con la entrada de audio va conectada a la tierra del mismo audio y si puede ser 4k7?


 
Si.

Y pon alguna resistencia alta a la entrada de los leds y los pones a la salida.


----------



## El Comy

Muchas gracias Angeltron pero aca donde vivo no se pueden comprar esos componentes, hay que reciclar para poder hacer algo.
a la salida del amplificador?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , ponele una resistencia tipo 22k en serie con el capacitor de entada yconectalo a la salida,


----------



## El Comy

Que tan alta la res?
Que tan alta la res?


----------



## SKYFALL

El Comy dijo:


> Que tan alta la res?
> Que tan alta la res?



De 22 kilo Ohms


----------



## El Comy

Lo arme con 22k y apenas se ve el pestañeo pero ya no tengo el robo de audio, jajajajajajaaa. 
El regulador 7812 se puede alimentar con 45 vol? Estoy pensando alimentar el pre de la misma fuente del ampli para ver si elimino el ruido del fan. Puse el pre con la fuente externa de 7 vol y en efecto se escucha más fuerte y con muy coco volumen en el movil. Estaría perfecto de no ser pur un pequeño sumbido que le sale me parece que tiene que ver con el golpe de baja porque en temas con poco bajo apenas se nota. Sin el pre tengo que poner el vol del movil al máximo para que se escuche fuerte, claro, esto por la red de tono pasiba,jajajaja.
Les pido de favor que cuando vean un mensaje mio repetido no piensen es exceso de insistencia o síntoma de enfado o premura, sucede que mi inter es tan pesado y lento que para subir un msg tengo que cliquearlo muchas veces y en ocaciones ha subido y mi navegador no me lo indica.


----------



## SKYFALL

El 7812 no se puede alimentar con 45V es muy alto voltaje, maximo 35V en lo posible maximo de 24 a 28V


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Lo arme con 22k y apenas se ve el pestañeo pero ya no tengo el robo de audio, jajajajajajaaa.



Probá con 10 k y sinó luego con 4k7


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos... Probé con 10k, 4k7, 2k2, 1k y sin resistencia y no vi diferencia. Cuando lo puse sin resistencia la impresión que me dio era que se apagaban los led con el golpe de bajo y no que prendían.


Dosmetros le comento que encontré una ecualización en el movil que hace que el amplificador con el pre se escuche casi perfecto lo malo es que tuve que poner otro transformador con otra fuente. Cuanto daría por que usted pudiera escuchar lo que logró hacer a tan larga distancia, jajajajaja. Tengo la foto para subirla hace más de una semana y no he podido, mil gracias por todo, seguimos en contacto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para mi un verdadero placer y enorme satisfacción porque lo lograste , ayudarte con la construcción de tu audio , tratando de hacértelo lo mas facil y concreto posible con los materiales disponibles , un abrazo y seguimos en contacto.

Te felicito por tu tesón y empeño   

Saludos !


----------



## El Comy

Gracias hermano, otro abrazo para usted...


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos...
Les comento que tenga aca un Tocadiscos mara Ilga y quiero ver que puedo usar de el para hacer un amplificador mono. Tengo el transformador que tiene 8 pines pero no se por cual lo alimento ni por cales salen los voltajes ni los voltajes que da. Ademas una pareja de filtros de 2000 uf a 50v (filtros de los antiguos,"Rusos") que no se si los puedo usar. Espero me puedan orientar para ver si el Tester  ayuda a pagarse el mismo, jajajaaa. Quiero Montar el que Dosmetros subio en la pag 4 de este tema, salida mosfet Canal N, el aportado por un coterraneo mio. 

Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.
"marca"
Dosmetros necesito saber si estos filtros me sirben para hacer la fuente doble que me mostró hace un tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Tengo el transformador que tiene 8 pines pero no se por cual lo alimento ni por cales salen los voltajes ni los voltajes que da



Probá los bobinados en serie con una lámpara de filamentos de 40 o 60 Watts hasta que no se encienda o haga una encendida mediana y se apague o quede un hilo. Ese sería el primario. ¿ No es valvular el tocadiscos , no ?

Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores



El Comy dijo:


> Quiero Montar el que Dosmetros subio en la pag 4 de este tema, salida mosfet Canal N, el aportado por un coterraneo mio.


 
Probá primero éstos : Amplificador básico con componentes reciclados


----------



## El Comy

OK cual hago el de 40 vol o el de la fuente doble, no me dijo si los filtros que tiene el Tocadiscos (Rusos de 2000 uf a 50 vol) sirben para hacer el circuito de vol +, vol - y maza.
Sobre el transformador le cuento que me guié por un tuto que vi en Inter que me decía que de los puntos del transformador que daban continuidad el de mayor lectura era la entrada. Lo probe y tengo 20 vol AC en un lado y 5 vol AC en otro.
No se a que se refiero con lo de valvular.
!Ha! al rectificar los 20 vol con los filtros del tocadisco conectándolos en paralelo tengo ~28.8 a 29 vol, me sirve esta vol. para el plano de 40 vol o para hacer la fuente doble?

Me preocupa el filtro de 9400 uf, no lo voy a encontrar.


----------



## El Comy

El tocadisco tiene 2 transistores NPN (KT8056M),
Serviran para un ampli?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> OK cual hago el de 40 vol o el de la fuente doble, no me dijo si los filtros que tiene el Tocadiscos (Rusos de 2000 uf a 50 vol) sirven para hacer el circuito de vol +, vol - y maza.


 
Cualquiera de los dos , si te sirven hasta 40 V o 45 V máximo.



El Comy dijo:


> Sobre el transformador le cuento que me guié por un tuto que vi en Inter que me decía que de los puntos del transformador que daban continuidad el de mayor lectura era la entrada. Lo probe y tengo 20 vol AC en un lado y 5 vol AC en otro.
> No se a que se refiero con lo de valvular.


 
Ok , podés usar el circuito con dos díodos y dos capacitores y hacer la fuente doble de 27+27V
Valvular es a válvulas , pero veo que es reansistorizado.



El Comy dijo:


> !Ha! al rectificar los 20 vol con los filtros del tocadisco conectándolos en paralelo tengo ~28.8 a 29 vol, me sirve esta vol. para el plano de 40 vol o para hacer la fuente doble?


 
Hacés mejor la fuente doble.



El Comy dijo:


> Me preocupa el filtro de 9400 uf, no lo voy a encontrar.


 
Ese amplificador es una exquisités , podés ponerle 2.200 o 3.300 o 4.700 sin problemas 



El Comy dijo:


> El tocadisco tiene 2 transistores NPN (KT8056M),
> Serviran para un ampli?


 
Si sirven
Principales características técnicas del transistor KT805BM:
Estructura del transistor: n-p-n;
Disipación de potencia constante del colector con disipador de calor: 30 W;
Tensión máxima del colector-emisor : 60 V;
Corriente máxima admisible  : CC: 5 A;


----------



## El Comy

Me pueden subir la hoja de datos del CI AN1821A. Sucede que a un amigo mío le estaban haciendo un ampli a 12 vol con este CI, no se lo terminaron y me lo trajo a mi para que lo termiara. Pero no entiendo nada de lo que habían hecho, no se cuales son las entradas de audio, salida ni la alimentación DC.

Dosmetros tengo una duda:
El *negativo* de la fuente doble se conecta solo al negativo del parlante y el *negativo del audio* al voltaje negativo de la fuente?


----------



## Emis

El Comy dijo:


> Me pueden subir la hoja de datos del CI AN1821A



Cuántas patas tiene ese integrado?



El Comy dijo:


> Pero no entiendo nada de lo que habían hecho



Puedes mostrar que tiene hecho hasta el momento?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

¿Es AN1821A ó AN1*7*821A? del primero no sale nada, del segundo si se encuentra bastante en la web.


----------



## Emis

Claro eso me llamo la atención, quería verlo en vivo y en directo


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros los filtros que tiene el tocadiscos son de aluminio, el posotivo está en el centro y el negativo es el cuerpo o la rosca. Son de 2000 uf, me sirven para la fuente doble?
Los de 470 uf no sirven verdad?
Disculpen es AN17821A tiene 12 patas, es la patilla de audio (como le llaman aca) de un TV Haier. mi inter es muy malo para subir fotos tengo algunas que quiero subir hace semanas y no he podido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si te sirven , medios chicos pero sirven. Tendrás que ver cómo los montás para que queden aislados . . .


----------



## El Comy

No debe tocar el cuerpo de uno con el del otro ni con el chasis del ampli verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El del positivo si , el aluminio puede ir a chasis , el otro no que haría cortocircuito.


----------



## El Comy

El plano de la fuente doble no tiene filtro en la salida de audio verdad?
No me respondio donde se conecta la tierra sentral en los dos filtros y la tierra del audio.

Otra cosa: esta fuente doble no es lo mismo que el doblador de vol que use hace un tiempo?


----------



## El Comy

El cuerpo del pimero se conecta al positivo del 2do?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> El cuerpo del pimero se conecta al positivo del 2do?



Exacto



El Comy dijo:


> El plano de la fuente doble no tiene filtro en la salida de audio verdad?



Los amplificadores con fuente doble no llevan capacitor de salida de audio.



El Comy dijo:


> Otra cosa: esta fuente doble no es lo mismo que el doblador de vol que use hace un tiempo?



Si es la misma pero como dobladora sólo se toman los extremos y no el medio.



El Comy dijo:


> No me respondio donde se conecta la tierra sentral en los dos filtros y la tierra del audio.



No entendí.


----------



## El Comy

No lo he intentado, le temo un poco  a la fuente doble con estos filtros, jaajjjajajaa. Me da la impresión de que voy a alimentar el sircuito con 54 vol.
y no se que hacer con la maza de la fuente. Se une al voltaje negativo en el ampli?
No se pone filtro en la salida de audio?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es amplificador con fuente doble no lleva capacitor de salida , pero lleva dos en la fuente


----------



## Emis

Espero te sirva


----------



## El Comy

Me refiero a que en la fuente doble tengo v+ en + de C1 y v- en negativo de C2. En el centro de los dos filtros tengo la maza verdad?  (o se a lo que usted se refiere como el medio) Esa maza "o ese medio" se conecta a la maza del parlante y la maza del audio?
Que me dice del CI *AN17821A*?
1000 gracias Emis...
1000 gracias Emis...
Si este CI es estereo porque tiene una sola pata para volumen, un control de volumen mono controla el volumen de las dos salidas al mismo tiempo?
Cómo se contola el volúmen?


----------



## Emis

Pues parece que si, es como dices 

Donde están las entradas de audio se pueden poner los potenciometros o uno doble, como un amplificador común

Y la pata de volumen dejarla para que siempre esté al máximo

Pero desconozco su real funcionamiento, mejor esperemos a los que saben


----------



## DOSMETROS

*AN17821A*  Salida de audio estéreo de Tv tiene 2,5+2,5 Watts en salidas BTL con 14 V de alimentación. 

Stand-by debe recibir 5V para tener audio , eso se logra con una única resistencia se 100k entre pata 1 (+Vcc) y 5 (standby)

Volumen se controla por pata 9 , dice datasheet : 0V (a masa) mínimo volumen , abierto , al aire , máximo volumen , o con 1,25V también máximo volumen , así que con dos díodos en serie con una resistencia y con un potenciómetro cualquiera se podría regular volumen.

.


----------



## El Comy

Hola,
Me podían mostrar gráficamente la conexión de los dos díodos en serie con una resistencia y con un potenciómetro a pata 9?

Dosmetros lo de la fuente doble y el doblador lo entiendo bien, (creo que le estoy dando mucho trabajo, jajajajaa). La duda es si el centro de la fuente doble se conecta al negativo del parlante y junto con la linea de voltaje negativo del circuito. Disculpe mi ignorancia.

!Ah!, gracias por lo del CI, sucede que ya estaba montado pero no lo entendía y ahora ya lo entiendo y de hecho lo probé y funciona. lo que la pata 9 (volumen) no la veo al parecer está tapada con una silicona que sostiene los condensadores de la entrada del audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El potenciómetro de volumen creo no es muy importante su valor  , podrías buscar algún valor que te quieras descartar  Suporongo que debería ser lineal .

Quizás se podría poner algún capacitor de unos 100nF o en paralelo con los dos díodos , o de la pata 9 a masa para estabilizar el volumen si necesario , sino se podría obviar .

Hay que ponerle disipador si o si al AN17821.


----------



## El Comy

Gracias hermano mañana voy a intentar hacerlo. Debo controlar el voltaje de la salida del pote?
Debe ser pata 3 o cualquier maza (7 ó 11) ?
Se podría alimentar con 5 vol?
Sucede que es para un bisi-taxi y me comenta el dueño que es mejor ponerle un regulador 7805 a la bateria de 12 vol para ahorrar carga y dure más la batería.
Que hay de verdad en esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si supongo que hasta 2 V no habría problemas.

Cualquier masa.

Con 5 V podría pero muy poco volumen . . . me parece que la diferencia de consumo es mínima , que haga la prueba.

Ojo no sea cosa que al quitar el pegote lo rompas , hazlo con cuidado

Aqui tus otras dudas :


----------



## El Comy

Tendre mucho cuidado, si lo hago.
Dosmetros el CI no tiene ni R3 ni R4, son importantes verdad, se las pongo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Tendre mucho cuidado, si lo hago.



Sinó le conectás el medio del potenciómetro  del lado de las soldaduras , de abajo a la pata 9 a ver si anda.




El Comy dijo:


> Dosmetros el CI no tiene ni R3 ni R4, son importantes verdad, se las pongo?



Si , incluso si lo vas a alimentar desde un celular quizás haya que hacerle un divisor de tensión


----------



## El Comy

Mi navegador no me quiere cargar las ultimas fotos.
El problema es que las soldaduras y los componenetes estan del mismo lado, jajajajaaa. Del otro lado de la plaquita solo esta el cuerpo del CI doblado y montado en el disipador.
Ya pude ver las imajenes y creo que entendi, gracias...
Según las imágenes C1 y C2 son de 1000 uf, el tocadiscos tiene 2 mas pequeños de tamaño y de 1000 uf pero a 25 vol, me pueden servir para la fuente doble?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y ahora cómo hiciste aldar el AN17821A ?


----------



## El Comy

Está montado en un disipador con los cables res 100 k 2 filtros en las entradas y uno en la aliment DC pero yo no sabía como conectar los 10 cables que tiene por eso les pedi la hoja de datos. Solo conecte audio, DC y parlentes según lo que me han dado y se escuchó. Pero faltan las res que le dije y C2 de 100n. !Ha! y C1 es de 1000 uf.
"2 filtros en las entradas de audio"
Con una Bateria de 12 vol.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Con una Bateria de 12 vol.



Y como anda de volumen , tira bien , mucho , demasiado ? (El volumen es proporcional al voltaje de alimentación)

El datasheet dice que anda desde 3,5 V hasta 14 V


----------



## El Comy

Lo probe con parlantes pequeños (de computadora) por eso no lo pude subir. Hoy no he hecho nada porque llague sobre las 5 pm del trabajo y tuve que ir al hospinal con el niño.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok ¿Todo bien con el niño ?


----------



## El Comy

Si, solo un catarro.

 Puse en el termila algunos transistores y las puntas de los cables en el tester para probar su medida  y me midio. Algunos me dieron valores entre 25 y 40 y otros entre 100 y 250. Están correctas las lecturas?

Ya el tester me esta pidiendo cambio de batería, cuanto tiempo más lo puedo usar así, se puede recargar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , bien por el niño 

Si , 25 a 40 son transistores de potencia , de salida , 100 es ideal para excitadores o  VAS y 250 para pre o entrada diferencial.

Armá éste led intermitente , cuando lo tengas andando , dónde está la cruz verde ahí conectarías la batería de 9V.


----------



## El Comy

Hola...
No veo el led intermitente....
Podría alimentar el tester con otra batería de 9 vol. Sucede que tengo una lámpara portatil que es recargable y usa una batería de 9 vol pero la batería es más grande de tanaño.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo te aviso que si al poner la batería tocas los bornes al revés siquiera un milisegundo , chau tester

Armalo , recién cuando veas que el led parpadea , conectá la batería cortando dónde la cruz verde


----------



## El Comy

OK Gracias..
Que me diría este circuito?
Tengo otra duda referente al volúmen del CI, debo controlar que el voltaje que sale del control de volúmen dirigido a la pata 9 no sobrepase los 1.25 vol?
La bateria iría + al led y - al Emisor del transistor?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Tengo otra duda referente al volúmen del CI, debo controlar que el voltaje que sale del control de volúmen dirigido a la pata 9 no sobrepase los 1.25 vol?


 
Si , medilo y que no sobrepase los 2 V . . .  mas o menos 



El Comy dijo:


> La bateria iría + al led y - al Emisor del transistor?


 
Exacto , positivo hacia arriba , fijate que el transistor queda trabajando al revés y con la base al aire.


----------



## El Comy

la base del transistor va al aire?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si fijate que la base está desconectada y emisor - colector polarizados al revés.


----------



## El Comy

El circuito del led que me  diría?

Le hable de una fuente variable que hice con el LM317 pero creo que no me trabaja bien. En primer lugar no baja de los 5 vol y cuando le conecto algo creo que el voltaje baja mucho. Puse el ampli del CI, se escucho fatal con ella y al medir voltaje tenía 3 vol estando regulada para 12 vol, el máximo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sacale un díodo al volumen de díodo !


----------



## El Comy

Usted repara computadoras?
Sucede que la de un amigo mío no prende y creo debe ser algo eléctrico. Al prenderla hace por arrancar y no lo logra, el fan del micro da algunas vueltas y se para. Que puede ser?
no puedo cortar antes del parpadeo?
Disculpe ya veo que es un cargador, jajajajajaaaa. Es que en la premura por poder aprovechar el inter no leo bien.
No importa que la batería no sea recargable?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es para alcalinas


----------



## El Comy

disculpe mi ignorancia, la del tester lo es?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puede ser de Zn-C o Alcalina , recarga las dos .

*Te vuelvo a repetir , que ni sin querer presentes la batería al reves que con solo tocar se quema el tester *


----------



## El Comy

8:00 am
Hola...
Le cuento que anoche monté el circuito pero no veo que el led parpadea. le puse un interuptor pequeño entre el led y el transistor porque no se si la roptura en la crus verde es permannente o solo cuando el led parpadee y hasta que carge la batería. Probe con la fuente del LM317 que tiene como voltaje máximo 11.4 y al poner el circuito vaja a 8.1 vol y no parpadeó el led. Lo alimente con la misma fuente pero sin el LM317 con un voltaje de 15.2 y al conectar el circuito vaja a 14.6 pero el led no parpadea tampoco. El Led que uso prendio cuando lo medi con el tester o sea con 1.25 vol, será por el Led?. Cuando pongo el interruptor el led hace un destello de luz fuerte luego baja y se mantiene fijo.

12:35 pm
Hola...

Continué con el proyecto aunque el led no parpadea. Al tester roto le quite el plu donde se conecta la batería y se la puse al cargador ahora le comento lo que tengo:

    -0.14 vol en el lugar de la batería con con el interuptor y el led prendido.
     7.3 vol en el lugar de la batería con el interuptor y el led apagado.
     todo esto alimentando con 15.2 vol

Estoy bien, ya puedo conectar la batería?
Cómo se cuando la Batería este cargada?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con otro transistor.

El capacitor de 100 uF es bueno ?


----------



## El Comy

S8050 puede ser?
Si está bueno.


----------



## El Comy

Hola , le comento que cambie el 2N2222 por N5551 y ya tengo el parpadeo. Al alimentar con los 15 vol el parpadeo es inmediato y rápido, si alimento por la línea del LM317 se demora algunos segundos para comenzar a parpadear y el parpadeo es más lento. Medí el voltaje donde va la batería y constantemente me varía entre 2.9 y 3 vol esto con 15 vol, claro cortando entre el led y el NPN, sin cortar no tengo voltaje. Dígame que vamos bien y que ya puedo cargar, jajajajaajajaaaa.

Estube probando el circuito con mosfet, el que no tiene la fuente doble y no tengo audio en la salida. Lo monte con los 28 vol del transformador del tocadiscos. La polaridad de C4 es - para la entrada y + para el circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale con los 15V , medí la batería y anotá , colocala en el cargador y volvé a medir a los 20 minutos 

En el amplificador  tenés tres resistencias de polarización de 37 , de 51 y de 14 kOhms , andá variando un poco para abajo y para arriba cada una de ellas hasta que vaya mejorando.

Si C4  así estaría bien .


----------



## El Comy

No puedo medir la batería con el mismo tester estando ella en uso verdad?
Monte la batería en el cargador por 20 min y al ponerla en el tester sigue mostrándome la batería en pantalla, sintoma de poca carga verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No.

Cargala 20 minutos más y volvé a probarla a ver si el tester enciende indicador de batería baja .. .

Parpadea el led mientas carga ?


----------



## El Comy

No el led no parpadea ni prende.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , te levantó , cargo la batería ?


----------



## El Comy

Claro yo dejo desconectado el led del Transistor, debo conectarlo luego de poner la batería?
Monte otro ampli como el que tengo en uso  el de Mecánica Popular (mono) con los transistores del tocadisco, el transformador y los filtros, con 28 vol. Pero no encuentre filtro de 30 uf, puse  22 uf en lugar de 30 uf estaria mal esto,  le siento un poco mas de ruido que al mio, podria ser ese filtro la causa?

Tengo 14 vol en la salida de audio y puse un filtro de 1000 uf a 35 vol pero tengo otro filtro 6800 uf a 16 vol, podria poner este ultimo en lugar del de 1000?


Use en Q1 8050, en Q2 2SA1145, en Q3 N5551en Q4 KT8026M y en Q5 KT805AM estos ultimos son los del tocadiscos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No entiendo , o sea quedó la batería en lugar del led ?


----------



## El Comy

Que no entiende lo del Led?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , quitas el led y ahí pones la batería ?


----------



## El Comy

Usted me dijo:
Usted me dijo:
Usted me dijo:
Usted me dijo:
Entre el led y el transistor puse un interruptor, cuando parpadea desconecto el interruptor y conecto la batería. Es así no?
Disculpe por (Usted me dijo repetido, sucede que se pegó el enter en el teclado y ahora el inter esta bueno, jajajajjaajaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por eso , debería quedar el led en serie con la batería.


----------



## El Comy

Talvez sea proble en el conector de la batería, el led debe prender con la batería puesta?
Usted tiene algún plano para hacer un cargador de batería de 12 vol con un transformador? Aca le llaman tunder y tengo un transformador de 12 vol y si pueda hacer un tunder talvez podría venderlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si prendiera indicaría perfectamente si está cargando.

Cargador para automotor  ?


----------



## El Comy

Baterías de UPS que son las que usan los bicitaxis aca.
Ya me dicuenta que si prende el led, le hice un puente al conector de la batería y prendió parpadeando. Está bien así?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esas de gel de 12V 7A hora ?

Cargador super automático o normalito ?


----------



## El Comy

debe continuar parpadeando mientras carga?
Si esas Batrias..
Si usted cree que puedo hacer un super-  sería mejor.
si no el normalito.... jajajajaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor si parpadea mientras carga !

Necesitamos dos tiristores para el especial.

El común se hace con el transformador , un díodo o un puente de 4 díodos y una resistencia limitadora de potencia


----------



## El Comy

Tengo algunos tiristores de placas de UPS.
No hay manera que quiera parpadear con la atería.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno , no importa si no parpadea.

Andá poniéndo los tiristores a mano.


----------



## El Comy

El transformador que tengo saca 14 vol, sirve
?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , de cuantos Watts o Amperes , sabés ?


----------



## El Comy

No era de un TV *Crin218* ni se si se escribe asi, jajajaj. Pero al parecer lo modiicaron o alteraros. Además tengo otro de UPS que de ese si no se nada, ni por donde se alimenta ni que vol saca.
El led no es solo que no parpadea sino que ni prende con la batería  si le hago el puente al conector de la batería (sin la batería) prende parpadeando pero con ella sola nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que sin batería si parpadea y con la batería ya no.


----------



## El Comy

Medi la Batería en casa de un amigo y tiene 7.05 vol, la puse a cargar nuevamente para ver si se carga. La Medi otravez y tiene 7.05, no cargó nada. Le inverti la polaridad por unos segundos a la batería  o se ( - para el Led y + para el transistor) para probar y el bombillo prenidió pero la quité rápido.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que sin batería si parpadea y con la batería ya no.



Si, al puentear el conector de la batería prende y parpadea pero al poner la batería ni prende.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno , abandoná ese cargador , probá desde la fuente de 12 V con 1k en serie a la batería , se puede entibiar pero no calentar

Aqui te paso el circuito que si funciona para con el del led y transistor al revés cargar pilas alcalinas de 1,5 V y baterías de 9V


----------



## El Comy

OK gracias...

Que me dice de la combinación de transistores que use en el nuevo ampli que monte.
Como puedo saber el voltaje de un zener, porque para mi todos se ven iguales.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se nada del muevo amplificador.

Para medir zeners de bajo valor usas un circuito así  y medis Volts sobre el zener:







Podes usar la de 30 V con 330 o 470 Ohms.


----------



## El Comy

El Comy dijo:


> Monte otro ampli como el que tengo en uso el de Mecánica Popular (mono) con los transistores del tocadisco, el transformador y los filtros, con 28 vol. Pero no encuentre filtro de 30 uf, puse 22 uf en lugar de 30 uf estaria mal esto, le siento un poco mas de ruido que al mio, podria ser ese filtro la causa?
> 
> Tengo 14 vol en la salida de audio y puse un filtro de 1000 uf a 35 vol pero tengo otro filtro 6800 uf a 16 vol, podria poner este ultimo en lugar del de 1000?



Aca está...
No veo el circuito...
para medir zaner
Aca tengo el amplificador del marido de mi cuñada para instalarle el pre que montamos pero tengo 19 vol en la fuente y no tengo Regulador, con zener puedo vajar a 9 ó 12 vol?
 ya vi el circuito, debo polarizar el zener de forma inversa?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No veo amplificador.

Probá el pre con los 19V directos , sinó andá probando alguna resistencia de 10K en serie con el positivo y medí cuanto le llega.

Si zener va en inversa.


----------



## El Comy

pero se me calienta la res mucho, alimento con 14 vol y res 100 r
en la pagina 21 le hablo sobre los transistores que es lo que quiero que me diga si estan bien.


El Comy dijo:


> Use en Q1 8050, en Q2 2SA1145, en Q3 N5551en Q4 KT8026M y en Q5 KT805AM estos ultimos son los del tocadiscos.


esto y dígame del filtro de 6800 uf a 16 vol
He probado con 10 zener, alimentando con 14 vol y la res de 100 R y en los zener tengo 14 vol. Si los invierto lar res se calienta bastante.
zener inverso es la franja negra para psitivo?
zener inverso es la franja negra para psitivo?
Hermano voy a dormir porque antes de ayer murió la mujer de un tío mío y estuve la noche entera en la funeraria, estoy muerto del sueño. Mañana si Dios permite continuamos, mil gracias por todo un fuerte abrazo y seguimos en contacto...
Chao...


----------



## DOSMETROS

2SA1145  me parece demasiado chico , poca corriente ¿No se calienta ?

En vez de 30 uF puede ir 47 uF

Probá con la fuente de 28V , una resistencia de 1k y el zener la linea a positivo

Positivo fuente -> resistencia de 1k -> raya del zener -> otra punta de zener -> negativo fuente (eso para medirlos)



El Comy dijo:


> Tengo 14 vol en la salida de audio y puse un filtro de 1000 uf a 35 vol pero tengo otro filtro 6800 uf a 16 vol, podria poner este ultimo en lugar del de 1000?



Cuando la onda suba llegará hasta unos 25V pico , mejor no


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Positivo fuente -> resistencia de 1k -> raya del zener -> otra punta de zener -> negativo fuente (eso para medirlos)


 El calentamiento de la res es normal?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pero que se pueda sostener entre los dedos , obvio con el díodo en inversa.

Para montaje definitivo en alimentación del pré se usaría una resistencia de mayor potencia , mas grande fisicamente.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá el pre con los 19V directos , sinó andá probando alguna resistencia de 10K en serie con el positivo


Haciendo esto puedo usar los 19 vol sin el zener?
el calentamiento de la res es grannde casi insostenible.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , probá el pre directo con los 19 V

La resistencia de 1.000 se recalienta  ?


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La resistencia de 1.000 se recalienta



Mucho..


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 2SA1145 me parece demasiado chico , poca corriente ¿No se calienta ?


Hola...
Estos son los que tengo, dígame cual me recomienda:
A495
A970
A1145
A1020
A733
S8550
XDSD348

Díaganme si los filtros de la fuente y de la salida de audio trabajan mejor en serie o en paralelo


----------



## DOSMETROS

2SA495 25V 0,1A
2SA970 120V 0,1 A *<---*
2SA1145 150V 0,05A
2SA1020 50V 2A 
2SA733 60V 0,250A* <---- *
S8550 
XDSD348


----------



## El Comy

OK gracias...
Dosmetros le noto ruido (ssssssssssssss) al ampli nuevo será fuente o los transistores del tocadiscos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso son los transistores y no tiene mucho remedio , podrías probar capacitores de 100 *p*F entre base y colector de Q1 , Q2 y/o Q3-

Otra sería probar 100*n*F en serie con 10 Ohms , eso puesto en paralelo con el parlante.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 100 *p*F


no encuentro esto (101), jajajaa.
pero puse este (104 + 10R) pero no hay mucha diferencia:
100*n*F en serie con 10 Ohms ,


----------



## El Comy

Hola  a todos...

Les comento que le monte el pre que subí hace un tiempo (pag 9) al ampli nuevo y ha mejorado mucho. Al pre le hice algunos cambios recomendados por Dosmetros, por ejemplo de emisor a maza la res con el filtro y todo bien. Monte éste porque el transformador que tengo tiene 28 vol por un lado y 6 vol por otro, así los instalo los dos al mismo trannsformador.

Ahora tengo un ruidito en los parlantes cuando subo volúmen (sin audio) el sonido es mayor (bbsssssssssssi) que puedo hacer para eliminarlo?
Hola...
Recupere estos transistores de una placa:
2SC5345     
KIA2031AP    
A1980        
A1273
Son de tamaño pequeño.
Serán útiles para audio?


----------



## El Comy

Otra duda...
Normalmente cuando uno prende el amplificador, le da volúmen y toca el plu de audio los parlantes suenan (Buuum) verdad. Por que cuendo lo hago en este suenan (biiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssss)?
En el pre use filtros de 1 uf, sería esta la causa, puedo usar 4.7 uf ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Será que entra en oscilación ¿?


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Será que entra en *oscilación* ¿?


Que es eso y como lo puedo descubrir y arreglar, (si sepuede).


----------



## DOSMETROS

El amplificador oscila cuando auto-amplifica una señal que no le inyectaste , la inventa el amplificador , puede ser audible o ultrasónica  (que te recalienta y quema el amplificador) . Digamos que por algún motivo de diseño , de montaje , de componentes , etc , el amplificador se convierte en un oscilador (sirena) de potencia audible o no.

Ésto es justamente para evitarlas :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> podrías probar capacitores de 100 *p*F entre base y colector de Q1 , Q2 y/o Q3
> 
> Otra sería probar 100*n*F en serie con 10 Ohms , eso puesto en paralelo con el parlante.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, usando el multímetro como puedo saber si un IRFZ44N está en buen estado.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Será que entra en oscilación ¿?


Cómo puedo saber si esto está ocurriendo?

Disculpe no me había percatado que ya teníamos un pag 23 en el foro. jajajjajajja
Voy ha hacer una prueba sin el pre nuevo que monté para ver si se mantiene o no el defecto. En el estéreo que monté anteriormente no me pasa ésto. Además le escucho como un doble golpe de bajo un poco molestoso, esto cuando le doy todo el bajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para saber si oscila mayormente solo con osciloscopio se puede ver.

Lo del bajo podría ser por fuente chica en Ampers ¿?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para saber si oscila mayormente solo con osciloscopio se puede ver.


Si le pone la red zobel a la salida y el amplificador sigue oscilando podrá darse cuenta por que la resistencia calentará a lo loco, e incluso puede quemarse


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
LEs comento que simulé en Proteus el ampli mosfet con fuente simple y no tengo amplificación de audio en la salida. Lo mont'e físicamente y fue igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estube recargando baterias de 9 V directamente con 12 V  , la tenía en la mano , si se calentaba la dejaba descansar 

Probaste los Mosfets ? Probador de Mosfets sencillo


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estube recargando baterias de 9 V directamente con 12 V


Sin la res que me comento hace un tiempo?
DC verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si si , estaba trabajando y el tester se empezó a apagar , no tenía ganas de ir a buscar la batería de 9V y tenía una batería de 12 V a mano  , así que la fuí cargando "a mano"


----------



## El Comy

Hice el probador y solo con dos IRF no me prendió el led al apretar el SW, quiere decir que los que prenden y se apagan al soltar el SW estan buenos?
Luego lo voy a probar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> quiere decir que los que prenden y se apagan al soltar el SW estan buenos?



Si , enciende al cerrar switch  y apaga al liberar.

Los que no encienden que matricula-nombre tienen ?


----------



## El Comy

El cargador..


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los que no encienden que matricula-nombre tienen ?


10338 IRF 634B
10349 IRF 630B
con los FQP50N06 no me prendió en ningún momento.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá los FQP50N06 con la fuente de 15V , si no reaccionan están "moridos"


----------



## El Comy

probe 7 con 15 v y todos prendieron bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para el amplificador los mejores serían los que encienden con menor tensión de Gate  , pondrías un potenciómetro chico , 1k , o 5k  entre positivo y negativo y el cursor al switch , quitando la resistencia de 1k , y vas girando hasta que encienda. Medís la mínima tensión con la que lo hace.

Apagás el led  cortocircuitando Gate a masa.


----------



## El Comy

Si los mosf. están buenos por qué no tengo audio en la salida?
Hoy en el trabajo simule los dos circuitos en proteus y me pasa lo mismo, la oscilación que muestra el oscilocopio es menor en la salida que en la entrada, en la simulación que hice del ampli que tengo en uso (BJT) fue todo lo contrario ondas pequeñas en la entrada y muy grandes en la salida.

Ayúdenme a montar un amplificador con estos mosf. (IRFZ44N-FQP50N06) para ver si les doy uso, salida y si puedo recuperar algo de lo invertido en el tester (jajajajajaaaa)

mil gracias....


----------



## El Comy

Hola....
No necesito 100, 500 ni mil W con 25 o 30 me conformo, jajajjajaaa
Dosmetros que me dice de este:
Amplificador 50 W Mosfet esquema de Brasil


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me gusta mas el Multisim que el Proteus.

No me gusta para nada , dejame que revise cual podria ser


----------



## El Comy

OK Gracias...
Estoy tratando de descargar Multisim pero no he podido.


----------



## El Comy

Hola...
Que voltaje tienen las baterías de las lapto. Sucede que mi minilapto hace tiempo no le trabajaba la batería, hoy la desarmé y dos de ella tenían 1.x vol pero la otra 0.0. Las puse a cargar  con 12 vol directo y no se el límite. la de 0.0 no carga nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cada pila individualmente debería llegar a 4,2 V a máxima carga


----------



## El Comy

Ok Gracias...
Son 3 y ya tengo una con 3.54, no se puede hacer nada con la que no carga?


----------



## DOSMETROS

1ª Opción : Congelarla en bolsa de nylon y al otro día ponerla  a cargar inmediatamente estando congelada..


----------



## El Comy

Con 2 pilas de esas puedo alimentar el tester?,
! OJO ! cuidando y respetando polaridad!


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Congelarla en bolsa de nylon


No me va a explotar en el congelador verdad?


----------



## mostrin

Yo tambien uso 2 pilas de pc para mi multimetro


----------



## El Comy

OK Gracias Mostrin, estaba pensando de hecho en una adaptación de un plu  como ese.


----------



## mostrin

Esa pila la uso para muchas cosas por eso le puse un plug.


----------



## El Comy

Ya tengo a multicim 12, ahora a estudiarlo para poder trabajar con él.
También hice la adaptación del plug con las pilas al multímetro y trabaja de maravillas. Ahoa estoy recagando la Alcalina...
Que me dicen del ampli con mosfet, no me tienen nada?  jajajajajaaaaa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probale el pre a éste

Amplificador Curren Drive


----------



## El Comy

Hola...
Encontre 4 mosfet STK630, los probe con el circuito que me recomendó Dosmetros y estan buenos. Ahora no se si son canal N o canal  P.


----------



## DOSMETROS

STK630
Mosfet N
200V
9A
30 Watts


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros terminé ahora mismo de montar un control de volúmen a u CI de audio, el control que usted me recomendó. Funciona al 100 % pero el CI está alimentado con 5 vol, esta podría ser la causa de que se escuche lavoz como vibrando?
!Ha!, ya cargué la Alcalina como usted me dijo. 1000 Gracias.
Tenía la esperanza que fueran Canal P, !buffffffffffffffff!
No he podido ver lo que me enivió, sucede que tengo como SO Linux y se descomprimir los .zip pero los .rar todavía no, estoy buscado la forma...


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Dosmetros terminé ahora mismo de montar un control de volúmen a u CI de audio, el control que usted me recomendó. Funciona al 100 % pero el CI está alimentado con 5 vol, esta podría ser la causa de que se escuche lavoz como vibrando?



Probalo con 12 V



El Comy dijo:


> !Ha!, ya cargué la Alcalina como usted me dijo. 1000 Gracias.



Bien ahí !



El Comy dijo:


> Tenía la esperanza que fueran Canal P, !buffffffffffffffff!



4 Mosfets de potencia P , en Cuba serías millonario jajaja



El Comy dijo:


> No he podido ver lo que me enivió,



Es el amplificador Mosfet en Multisim , a ver si lo puedo pasar . . .

Listo , ahí lo tenés zip


----------



## El Comy

Gracias hermano...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> 4 Mosfets de potencia P , en Cuba serías millonario jajaja


Tiene toda la razón, jajajajajaaaa. Los saque de un monitor.
Dosmetros la fuente que alimenta el CI es una fuente de DVD creo que el modelo es KYS-668 usted tendra el diagrama, me hace falta seber donde estan los voltajes.


----------



## El Comy

Encontre 15 vol en un punto, lo puedo alimentar desde ahí?
La fuente es la del DVD Master-G MG100


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
Al ver este amplificador se me ha venido a la cabeza que tengo un transformador de 24ac, 25 A, y la verdad que no tengo ninguno funcionando con fuente simple,  en cuanto tenga un rato lo montaré, ¿Lo monto tal cual o se recomienda alguna modificación?
Gracias y saludos.


rulfo dijo:


> Buenas
> Al ver este amplificador se me ha venido a la cabeza que tengo un transformador de 24ac, 25 A, y la verdad que no tengo ninguno funcionando con fuente simple,  en cuanto tenga un rato lo montaré, ¿Lo monto tal cual o se recomienda alguna modificación?
> Gracias y saludos.


¿Todas las resistencia de 1/4 w menos las de 0,22 que con 4 w va bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Encontre 15 vol en un punto, lo puedo alimentar desde ahí?


 
Si estamos hablando del : 

AN17821A - Absolute Maximum Ratings - Supply voltage - 14.4 V - *No signal input*. 

No , hasta 12V se puede.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , hasta 12V se puede.


Encontre 10 vol y lo tengo así.


Ahora me preocupan C1 y C3 del ampli mosf, no pueden ser menos uf?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese es un amplificador de alta gama y por eso esos capacitores algo grandes , se pueden achicar supongo a 1.000uF


----------



## El Comy

El AN17821A tenía una res de 15 k en cada entrada de audio, se las quité pero no se i hice bien. Con que objetivo la pondrían?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Así es la entrada según manual-datasheet , podría mejorarse con 4,7 o con 10 uF


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> se pueden achicar supongo a 1.000uF


OK gracias, voy a ver si los consigo para probar, los dos positivos van a R1 verdad?
XWM1 marca 1.000 W, qué es eso?
Las que le digo de 15 k estaban en serie con el audio al negativo del condensador...


----------



## DOSMETROS

En ese caso sería 1 Watt con entrada de 200mV , lleva la entrada a 800 mV y da cómo 8 Watt creo

Entonces esas de 15k serían para acomodar un poco el nivel de señal

Ambos capacitores positivo a R1

A la derecha de todo , en Multisim , tenés osciloscopio , voltímetro , generador de ondas , etc.

Te lo iba a mejorar pero tengo Multisim 14 y entonces con el 11 no ibas a poder verlo.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces esas de 15k serían para acomodar un poco el nivel de señal


Se la puse para probar y me bajó mucho el volúmen, se las quité.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo que con demasiada señal de entrada puede saturar y sonar feo


----------



## El Comy

OK, voy a probar con el movil que lo van a usar. Sucede que es un alcatel de los antiguos y tienn un volúmen alto, talvev por eso las tenía.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese amplificador solía venir en los televisores , quizás las pusieron para limitar un poco la señal de entrada.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, tengo dos días intentando subir la adaptación que hice del pre + el Amplificador Current Drive en Multicim, como me recomendo Dosmetros,  para que me digan si está bien pero no he podido. "Buuuuufffffff"
Dosmetros el estereo esta explosivo, jajajajajjaaaa. Le quité el pree y cambie el pot de agudo y Buum, es una bomba. Mil gracias nuevamente, estoy super contento.


----------



## Rausbel

Hola a todos. El Amplificador que estas haciendo, para que potencia lo quieres?
Te pregunto porque el CI AN17821 es de 5 Watts por canal, aunque parezca de 20 Watts por como se escucha, ya que tiene muy buena calidad de audio, pero son solo eso, 5 Watts x canal.
La ventaja de ese CI es que no necesariamente lleva pre. El solo da muy buena calidad y compensa bien las altas y bajas frecuencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo dos días intentando subir la adaptación que hice del pre + el Amplificador Current Drive en Multicim, como me recomendo Dosmetros, para que me digan si está bien pero no he podido. "Buuuuufffffff"



Al archivo  del Multisim lo tenés que *zip*ear o *rar*ear y lo adjuntás.  Son archivos muy livianos.



El Comy dijo:


> Dosmetros el estereo esta explosivo, jajajajajjaaaa. Le quité el pree y cambie el pot de agudo y Buum, es una bomba. Mil gracias nuevamente, estoy super contento.



Felicitaciones de nuevo ! Sinceramente me alegra mucho que hayas logrado armar tu amplificador con todo "rejuntado-reciclado" , lástima que no podamos ver el video 

*Rausbel * bienvenido ! Él armó el cuasi-complementario éste con todo reciclado , incluyendo transistores de conmutación , desde la lista de los transistores que él dispone vamos buscando el amplificador adecuado y sencillo ya que él no es "electrónico": Amplificador básico con componentes reciclados


----------



## Rausbel

Si, estuve leyendo atrás en el foro. Mi punto de vista es que para experimentar esta bien si esta empezando, pero como Amplificador de audio, es muy sencillo y no debe tener muy buena estabilidad o calidad y cuando le empiezas a pedir potencia, allí notas
la distorsión.


----------



## El Comy

Hola Rausbel y bienvenido al foro. Sucede lo que Dosmetros le comentaba, no soy electrónico simplemente un informático apasionado por este mundo y gracias a este foro y en especial  a Dosmetros logré armarme un audio con componentes reciclados; puesto que acá no se encuentran los nuevos con mucha facilidad. Lo del CI AN17821 es que a un amigo mío le hicieron uno pero con control de volúmen estereo y en muy mal estado. Dosmetros y otros colegas suyo del foro me ayudaron a usar la pata 9 y controlar el volúmen.


----------



## flakopro

El Comy
ahi te dejo algo que hice con respecto a ese CI...espero que t sirva de algo.
_AN17821A_


----------



## Rausbel

Si, se que aquí las piezas escasean bastante. Cualquier duda que tengas con la AN 17821, ya yo he armado unas cuantas y te puedo ayudar en alguna duda. Por la PC tengo el diagrama del integrado, si quieres luego lo busco y lo subo. Saludos.


----------



## El Comy

Rausbel dijo:


> Por la PC tengo el diagrama del integrado, si quieres luego lo busco y lo subo


Gracias hermano  ya lo tengo. Entonses también esres de Cuba, cual provincia?


----------



## Rausbel

Camagüey. ¿Y tú?


----------



## flakopro

de holguin brother...Moa la tierra del niquel


----------



## Rausbel

Ah, bueno estamos cerca. Ya tu sabes, cualquier duda, comenta.


----------



## El Comy

Rausbel, usted no tendrá un plano que no sea muy difícil y use solo mosfet canal N en la salida?
Dosmetros me facilitó dos pero uno usa fuente doble o sea (vol+ +vol- + maza) y el otro requiere unos filtros que no los tengo.
Dosmetros tuve que ponerle los 15k a las entradas de audio del CI AN17821, el dueño lo prefirió así.


----------



## Rausbel

Tengo que revisar la pc. Creo haber visto uno o dos con fuente simple. Pero la configuración más popular actualmente es la de Fuente partida, o sea un positivo, un negativo y tierra. La puedes fabricar con un transformador normal. Luego te subo la configuración y algún diagrama sencillo. Pero ojo, los circuitos en audio mientras más sencillos, más problemáticos. Cuesta más trabajo uno que tenga todas sus etapas pero al final Notas la calidad y la limpieza en el audio.


----------



## El Comy

Rausbel dijo:


> Pero ojo, los circuitos en audio mientras más sencillos, más problemáticos.


Si hermano pero recuerde que no soy electrónico y estoy iniciandome en este mundo, espero en un futuro poder montar los complicados pero ahora poco a poco, jajajjajajaaa


----------



## flakopro

mira este esquema...con los 13009 puedes obtener buena potencia...¨hablando en los términos que propones¨
de todas formas te recomiendo que trates de pasar horas nalgas como dicen los informaticos cacharreando...
no es lo mismo eperar por alguien a llegar tu mismo a una conclusión...te lo digo por experiencia propia.
los j13009 te sirven para ponerlos en la salida en este plano que aki te pongo...pruebalo y me dices que tal.
asegúrate de hacer las mediciones que se te indican en el documento...
cuando lo termines me cuentas que tal.
con respecto a los mosfet que tienes puedes usarlo tambien poniendole una resistencia de 1k en el gate.
comy no es difícil hacer una  fuente simétrica...
si no tienes un transformador con derivación central entonces conectas uno de los bornes a tierra...
o sea como te muestro aki en la figurita esta que te hice corriendo.
muchos dicen que no...yo digo que si...
teniendo en cuenta que no aparece ni alambre ni nada para hacer nada en este pasi en donde vivimos hay que recurrir 
a todo tipo de ideas...
si no tienes lo filtros que te indican en algun plano que encuentres sustituyelos por los que tengas...
recuerda que si conectas dos filtros en paralelo le aumentas la capacitancia...o sea los microfaradios


----------



## El Comy

Gracias hermano, lo de la fuente doble lo tengo claro porque Dosmetros me la ha explicado y dibujado detalladamente, de hecho la usé en una ocación como dobladora de vol.
solo que con 2 diodos y no 4.


----------



## mostrin

Si funciona bien yo lo hago en una tarjeta de 5 cm por 5 cm (sin fuente claro ) o con fuente en 5 cm por 8 cm


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, tengo una olla de presión Daytron modelo RYLM40 que no calienta, saben que podría ser?
Ya medi la resistencia y está buena. Ella tiene tres lámparas , rojo, naranja y verde. En un inicio solo prende el naranja, luego pasa al verde pero el rojo nunca se activa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lleva plaqueta ?

Noticias del amplificador Mosfet ?


----------



## El Comy

Hola hermano, ya se extrañaba por ac{a, jajajajjaja
No he podido montar el mosf por falta de filtros.
La Olla tiene solo una placa y es donde están las lámparas, creo que lo más importante no es que la lámpara roja (Calentando) prenda sino que caliente aunque ella no lo haga.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Debe tener un triac , habría que medirlo y haría falta uana foto !

No hagas mezcolanza porque desvirtuás el tema , deberías abrir un tema nuevo en reparación de electrodomesticos


----------



## El Comy

Hice una simulación en Protesus del circuito que subió flakopro y tengo esto que está en las img, estará bien?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> deberías abrir un tema nuevo en reparación de electrodomesticos


OK, gracias por el consejo..
Ahora quiero montarlo en multicim 12


----------



## flakopro

no creo que esos voltages esten bien...en el documento que te envie te dice exactamente que el valor varia entre 0.5 a 0.7...de hecho 0.7 es el valor que debería dar..
a mi modo de ver no creo quetengas que simular el plano..coge una placa y montalo...realizale las mediciones si conectarle los transistores de salida ni el parlante...si te dan bien las mediciones y no hay calentamiento en los componentes de la placa entonces puedes conectarle la bocina...con aluna pincita de metal le haces contacto a la entrada de señal en el condensador de o.47mf (474)...si no lo encuentras pones un fltro de 1mf y te debe dar señal de audio...si todo esto esta ok entonces puedes conectarle los transistores de salida y listo...
esta forma de probar la placa es debido a que con la revolución energética en cuba no aparece ningún bobmbillo incandecente para hacer una onexión serie con la placa a la hora de la prueba
por cierto en la salida de audio conde se conecta la bocina no debe haber voltage...o sea 0V


----------



## Rausbel

Puedes montar el circuito que te dio flacopro con confianza. Se que trabaja bien. En la simulación no se ve bien que transistores pusiste en el par complementario. Ojo con esto, allí no se puede poner cualquier transistor. Deben ser de al menos 10 Watts y 80 volts y se deben complementar entre sí para un mejor resultado. En salida de bocina debe haber 0 volts o algo bien cercano. No debes poner un 2sa1085 y lo que creo es un 2n5551 en el par complementario aunque sea simulando pues te va a dar resultados erróneos.


----------



## El Comy

OK, Gracias...


----------



## Rausbel

En la web puedes buscar el multisim 14.es que yo uso en lo que aprendo a trabajar con el proteus.


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros le comento que hoy monté otro control de volúmen para otro CI AN17821, jajajajja.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## rulfo

Buenas, hablo desde mi experiencia propia, yo particularmente intentaría en la medida de lo posible montar otro amplificador, mi experiencia con algunos de estos amplificadores ha sido mala, son muchos detalles que no me terminan de gustar, por supuesto es mi opinión y hablando desde mis muy pocos conocimientos, por ejemplo habla de un transformador hasta 36ac, y los transformadores de filtro de 50v, según mis calculos al pasar los 36v a dc ya estamos por encima o muy al límite  de esos 50v... 
Saludos


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, necesito ayuda para hacer una fuente regulable con LM317 y un transformador de 20 vol DC.
Tengo otro problemilla, estoy montando un potenciómetro a un CI AN17821 para controlar el volúmen, pero sucede que éste potenciómetro tiene además en la parte trasera un interruptor que prende con el mismo palo (disculpen la expresión) del volúmen. Con él interrupto  DC entre la fuente y el CI AN17821, trabaja bien el interruptor y controla bien el volúmen pero si lo toco se escucha la música bibrando, mientras no lo toque todo bien pero no lo puedo tocar. Que puede ser?


----------



## mostrin

hola esa uso yo es pequeña, y con material reciclado de fuentes de pc


----------



## Rausbel

¿El volumen lo controlas por la pata 9 del integrado o por la entrada de señal? Si es la 2da opción sueldale un cable fino a la parte externa metálica del control para que lo aterres bien. Si no, te puede hacer interferencia con el audio. Prueba y comenta.


----------



## El Comy

El volúmen lo controlo por la pata 9.


mostrin dijo:


> hola esa uso yo es pequeña, y con material reciclado de fuentes de pc


Aca no hay placa virgen para hacer el PCB, mas bien necesito el plano o circuito con las conecciones de los componenetes para ver si lo puedo hacer...
Aunque estuve viendo la img 12 y crreo entender el circuito, gracias...


----------



## flakopro

Comy así comencé yo... pero te voy a dar algunos trucos para que veas que siempre aparece en algún lado.
comienza a buscar en las placas que tengas... las revisas y donde encuentre alguna parte que este verde completa y que mida mas de dos cm te sirve...
Cojes y la recortas y luego le das lija, le tumbas el barníz  y se queda como nueva y luego la puedes imprimir tu mismo.
el circuito lo puedes marcar con un plumón permanente en caso de que no puedas hacerlo con impresora.
a falta de ácido usas criolina asere... o algún tipo de limpiador de baño que se encuentre en las tiendas industriales o trapichopi como le decimos aqui en oriente...
Lo otro que puedes hacer es averigua alguien en tu provincia que estudie en el ISMMM en Moa... y con esa persona te puedo hacer llegar algún pedazo de placa virgen cuando aparezca...casi siempre hay...


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, se que es una tontería pero necesito me digan cómo conectar un plug de audio con 4 puntos. Se que son 1,  2 + y 4 maza pero qué hago con el 3er punto?

Yo soy de Moa...


----------



## flakopro

el 3ero unelo con el 4. y listo ya tienes uno de tres vias L R Ground

alguien que  haya montado este integrado  an17821a en modo puente ...si puede socializar el plano sería genial.


----------



## Rausbel

No lo he visto en modo puente. Hice además una búsqueda rápida en Google y no aparece ningún resultado. ¿Se podrá hacer?


----------



## flakopro

yo he escuchado que si...lo que nunca he visto un plano en este mod de trabajo


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensajes Temporales :*

*No puede volver a ponerse en puente-bridge un amplificador que de fábrica ya funciona así  , creo que lo mas sensato sería antes ver su datasheet !*


----------



## flakopro

respetando  el datashet del circuito existe un modo de conexión llamado puente o BTL.
otros CI de audio se pueden conectar de eta forma ejemplo de esto lo adjunto.


----------



## Rausbel

Flakopro: A lo que dosmetros se refiere es que ya la AN17821 viene en modo puente. O sea que sus salidas son positivas todas, son circuitos integrados de audio stereo en BTL. Ahora, nadie se imagina de lo que es capaz la astucia del cubano y no me sorprendería que ya hubiéramos ideado una forma de poner 2 integrados en contrafase para aumentar la potencia. Quisiera ver ese círcuito si es que existe.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , eso ya está hecho en cada uno de los canales estereo , tiene 4 canales ya puestos de a pares en bridge-puente , el previo alimenta un canal del bridge por entrada no inversora y el otro canal del bridge por inversora.




Rausbel dijo:


> una forma de poner 2 integrados en contrafase para aumentar la potencia



Ya está hecho así , dos canales en contrafase por cada salida estereo.

Lo único *distinto* que se podría hacer es hacerlo mono con ambos canales en *paralelo *, juntando 2 con 10 , 4 con 12 y 6 con 8. Ésto serviría , si tenés dos AN17821A se podría hacer un 2.1 usando uno para el estereo de agudos y medios y el "en paralelo" para bajos .


----------



## Rausbel

¿Y crees que eso funcione? Uhm, interesante. Habría que probar. Lo malo es que esos integrados nada más "huelen" una sobrecarga y se van, se echan a perder. Son muy sensibles por ese lado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me he aburrido de poner los de 4 canales en puente de autoestereo en paralelo para "public address" manejando un transformador de salida.


----------



## flakopro

*E*so es precisamente lo q*ue* quiero hacer...me gustaría verlo conectado en algún plano...lo que sucede es que quiero ir al seguro...esos integrados a pesar de ser de poca potencia , donde vivo son caros...o sea que salen en unos 4 o 5 dólares...
cuando te refieres a contrafase es ponerlos en paralelo ambos integrados ?
Cual es el máximo de CI que se pueden conectar en contrafase ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Contrafase es puente-bridge-btl. 
Paralelo no es contrafase , ya viene de fábrica en contrafase.
La diferencia es que puente-bridge-btl-contrafase duplica el voltaje entregado al parlante , en cambio paralelo duplica la corriente que podría entregar al parlante (con parlante de menor impedancia).

Para "public address" conecto los 4 canales  (que ya vienen en bridge-puente-btl-contrafase) de los autoestereo en paralelo. Sería el equivalente a dos AN17821A (aunque tienen muchísima mas potencia).


----------



## Rausbel

¿Pudieras postear algún diagrama que explique esto mejor? ¿Como lo has hecho para public address? ¿Y con transformador de salida? ¿Puedes explicar bien eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El AN17821A  se conecta con ambos canales en *paralelo *, juntando 2 con 10 a una punta del parlante , 4 con 12 a la otra punta del parlante y 6 con 8 al vivo de la señal de entrada. La alimentación queda cómo estaba originalmente.

*********************************************************************
Para public address conecto de igual manera los 4 canales de algún PAL007A , o TDA7384A  , o TDA7562 , o TA8272HQ y para conectar las bocinas exponenciales reentrantes que suelen ser de 16 Ohms , uso un transformador de salida de 1 Ohm de entrada y 16 Ohms de salida , es todo.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, les escribo para comentarles sobre algo que vi con el AN17821 y no entiendo cómo lo hicieron, si alguien sabe le pido de favor me ayude ha hacerlo.
Sucede que vi este CI montado con una red de tono (o preamplificador) de un solo transistor y los potenciómetros son mono al igual que la red siendo este CI estereo. O sea cómo logran controlar agudo, bajo y  volúmen de las dos entradas de audio con Potenciómetros  mono?


----------



## El Comy

Aunque despues de leer un poco sobre lo que estan comentando creo que es lo mismo que vi y busco.


----------



## Rausbel

A ver, nada, eso es un preamplificador monofonico. Solamente se unen los extremos de los capacitores de señal de las patas 6 y 8 del AN17821 y se conectan a la pata central del control de volumen. La señal mono entra por las entradas de audio de la pastilla y esta la amplifica. Hay audio en las 2 salidas de la pastilla pero es MONOFONICO.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
O sea, del L y R del plug de audio tomo uno de los dos, cualquiera, y lo conecto a las dos entradas de audio del CI. 

Si es así entonses estoy sacrificando los efectos estereos que trae la música verdad?


----------



## Rausbel

No. Tomas las dos señales del plug de audio, a cada cable del plug le sueldas en la punta una R de, digamos, 3k3. Las puntas  de las R las unes y las pones a la entrada del preamplificador monofonico. Ya allí tienes las dos señales sumadas. Es una especie de mezclador pasivo. La salida del preamplificador la conectas a los filtros de señal de la AN17821, que ya anteriormente los habías unido como te expliqué en el post anterior. Trataré de hacer un diagrama y lo subo.


----------



## El Comy

Tal vez mis preguntas parezcan un poco simples o tontas pero recuerden que no soy electrónico, jaajajajajajajaa


----------



## El Comy

Rausbel dijo:


> Trataré de hacer un diagrama y lo subo.


Se lo voy a agradecer mucho....


----------



## El Comy

Rausbel que me dice del diagrama del CI con preamplificador monofónico?


----------



## Rausbel

¿Es para la AN17821, no? No es un diagrama en si. Es una guía para que tengas idea de como conectan el pre-amplificador monofónico a la pastilla Stereo. El pre amplificador puede ser el que tu quieras.

Aquí esta el diagrama de bloques.


----------



## El Comy

Rausbel dijo:


> Aquí esta el diagrama de bloques.


Gracias hermano, creo haber entendido pero si tengo dudas al montarlo le pregunto...


----------



## Prissmetal

El Comy dijo:


> Que es eso y como lo puedo descubrir y arreglar, (si sepuede).


El transistor entra en oscilación cuando cae la tencion en el colector, por tanto la corriente de base varia, al variar la base también lo hace el colector y así sucesivamente, para solucionar el problema se usa una resistencia en paralelo con un capacitor de derivacion, esto se encarga de la retroalimentacion negativa y estabiliza la base para que el transistor no entre en oscilación.


----------



## El Comy

Prissmetal dijo:


> El transistor entra en oscilación cuando cae la tencion en el colector, por tanto la corriente de base varia, al variar la base también lo hace el colector y así sucesivamente, para solucionar el problema se usa una resistencia en paralelo con un capacitor de derivacion, esto se encarga de la retroalimentacion negativa y estabiliza la base para que el transistor no entre en oscilación.


Muchas gracias por la explicación, podría usted subirme un diagrama con estas conexiones?


----------



## Prissmetal

El Comy dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación, podría usted subirme un diagrama con estas conexiones?



Los valores varían según el transistor.


----------



## El Comy

Gracias  aunque ahora que lo estoy viendo recuerdo haberlo visto anteriormente con Dosmetros pero di igual manera mil gracias....


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, cuanto tiempo sin comunicarnos. jajjajjaja

Les escribo porque quiero montarle un preamplificador al amplificador de mi cuñado y necesito asesoría.


----------



## DJ T3

La verdad se te ve muy poco, pero adelante con la consulta.
Recuerda las reglas del foro, que puedes encontrar aqui


----------



## El Comy

He tenido problemas con el inter, de hecho a las 5:45 pm pude publicar y solo ahora pude conectarme y ver las respuestas.


----------



## El Comy

Ya monté este, necesito saber si lo puedo alientar con 28 o 30 vol?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aumentá la R2 de 6k8


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aumentá la R2 de 6k8


Hola hermano, ya lo estrañaba, jajajajajajaaa
Cuanto más la aumento?
Tengo un KT7812, lo puedo usar para regular?
La fuente tiene 29 vol
Debería filtrar la salida del 7812 con 100u o más?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probaría con 22k.

Si podés usar el KT7812 , pero sería un desperdicio . . .  se filtra con solo 10 uF a la salida.


----------



## El Comy

Hola  a todos...
Hasta ahoro logro conectarme nuevamente y creo cometí algunos herrores en el pre por no poder leer su recomendación, lo tengo montado y trabaja bien (creo):
1). puse el 7812
2). filtre con 220 uf
Esto esta mal verdad?

Otra cosa, tengo el bummmmm con el plu de audio fuera del reproductor. Puedo ponerle 1k en paralelo a la entrada de audio para eliminar el sonido?


El Comy dijo:


> 2). filtre con 2020 uf


"perdon" filtre con 220 uf
Al medir vi que luego de R2 solo hay 5 vol, debería aumentar R2 hasta lograr este vol.. después de ella, aunque alimente con 30 vol?


----------



## mostrin

hola comi el capacitor de 470 (Puede ser de 100uf) y agregarle una resistencia de 100 ohms a la entrada de voltaje te ayuda a reducir ruido pero solo se lo puede quitar por completo al deconectar la gdn del pre.


----------



## El Comy

mostrin dijo:


> pero solo se lo puede quitar por completo al deconectar la gdn del pre.


Creo no haber entendido bien, recuerde que no soy profesional de la electrónica, jajajajaaaa (gdn que es )?

Ahora tengo un problema, se me calienta mucho el amplificador. Podría ser por el pre?  
trate de poner un fan y sale el ruido por los parlantes, cómo elimino ese ruido?


----------



## mostrin

La tierra de alimentacion , perdon era GND


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
Les comento que el pre está trabajando, puse 5k en paraleelo con el audio para reliminar el ruido y encontre un fan que no le hacía ruido en la salida. No se aún como estará trabajando porrque lo están usando a más de 20 km de donde vivo y no se han comunicado conmigo, debe estar bien, jajajajajajaaa.

Dosmetros intete montar el mosf con fuente simple y tengo de 3 a 6 vol en el pluu de auidio, esto esta mal verdad?
Estoy montando el de fuente doble que usted me recomendó en la página 4, me pueden ayudar?
Estoy montando el de fuente doble que usted me recomendó en la página 4, me pueden ayudar?
Necesito identificar (B-E-C) de PNP A1013, PNP A1020


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## El Comy

Gracias hermano, le cuento que monte el mosf que usted me recomendo en la pag 4 (el de mi coterraneo) pero no tengo audio en la salida.

Que me dice de eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Éste ? :


----------



## El Comy

Si ese, ahora estoy sin internet por eso no respodía. Pero voy a buscar la forma de conectarme para leer sus respuestas y ver si logramos que se escuche, jajajjajaaaa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estas usando un Mosfet N y uno P ?


----------



## El Comy

No, uso dos IRFZ44N (N).

Quiero hacer una fuente variable con el LM317 y los 30 vol rectificados de un transformador. Me puede facilitar un plano con este circuito y el órden de las patas de este regulador?


----------



## mostrin




----------



## El Comy

mil gracias mostrin...
Los poteciómetros que tengo son de mayor resistencia (35 k) debo variar R1 verdad?
Puedo alimentar con 30 vol?


----------



## mostrin

o calculas que voltaje de salida ocupas y pones una resistencia fija


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...
En realidad quiero hacer una fuente variable Lm317 para hacer pruebas pero los potenciómetros que tengo son de 40 k y mayor. Que valor debe tener la resistencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

, no , vamos mal . . .


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros dígame algo sobre el ampli mosfet que monté y no me da audio, es el que usted puso en esta página.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese lleva un Mosfet N y otro P y estás usando dos N ?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## El Comy

Es verdad, tengo 2 Mosfet N, pensé que era así.

Ahora quiero haceles unas preguntas.
Sucede que tengo montado otro amplificador BJT como el que montamos hace un tiempo (éste es mono). En el driver uso (2SA1020 y 2SA1013, Q3 y Q2), en la salida ( KT805AM y KT8056M, Q4 y Q5) y en Q1 el S8050. Pero a bajo volumen se escucha fañoso y si lo subo se escucha mejor. Por qué me pasa esto?

Además alimento con 23 Volts y al reproducir, la alimentación varía ente 22.8 y 23V, en el tiempo de cambiar entre una canción y otra se mantiene estable pero al estar reprduciendo varía. Ésto es normal, si no lo es, cómo la estabilizo?

Buscando en las placas viejas que tengo acá encontré 2 transistores (C9013 y C9012), puedo usarlos en Q2 y Q3, serán mejor que los que tengo en uso?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Pero a bajo volúmen se escucha fañoso y si lo subo se escucha mejor. Por qué me pasa ésto?


 
Bias mal regulado 



El Comy dijo:


> Ademas alimento con 23 vol y al reproducir, la alimentación varía ente 22.8 y 23v, en el tiempo de cambiar entre una canción y otra se mantiene estable pero al estar reproduciendo varía. Esto es normal, si no lo es, cómo la estabilizo?


 
Super bien y super normal



El Comy dijo:


> encontre 2 transistores (C9013 y C9012), puedo usarlos en Q2 y Q3, serán mejor que los que tengo en uso?


 
Dejame ver los datasheet y te digo


----------



## El Comy

OK, Gracias hermano...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bias mal regulado


En emisor de Q1 tengo R4 con 100 R y C2 con 220 uf, ésto es lo que controla (Bias), está bien así?

Por otro lado tengo un transformador que tiene dos salidas de vol, una con 15v AC y la otra con 8 vol AC. Estoy pensando usar en la de 15 vol un doblador para el amplificador y rectificar la de 8 vol  para el preamplifi. 
Esto que quiero hacer es un error o no?
Si se puede hacer, puedo unir la maza del pre (rectificada) y la del amplif (doblador de media onda) sin problema?


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos....
Tengo un TV Daewoo modelo DTA-14U1 que no prende, hace por ensender pero no lo logra.
Que puede ser, alguien tendrá el plano de este modelo
Que me dicen de esto...


----------



## El Comy

Me pueden ayudar con el plano del DTA-14U1, sucede que tiene una res quemada y no puedo cambiarla porque no se el valor.
Me que sin saldo jajaja


----------



## rulfo

Buenas. 
¿ Como estimar el valor de una resistencia "Explotada" ?


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, 
Diganme algo de este ampli, está bien, se puede mejorar.

siguo enrredado con el TV Daewoo DTA-14u1, alguien me pued ayudar. Almenos con el plano.
Rulfo gracias por el enlace, lo descargue para luego estudiarlo porque debo aprobechar el momento de interned para ver si encuentro el plano del TV. Gracias
siguo enrredado con el TV Daewoo DTA-14u1, alguien me pued ayudar. Almenos con el plano.
Rulfo gracias por el enlace, lo descargue para luego estudiarlo porque debo aprobechar el momento de interned para ver si encuentro el plano del TV. Gracias


----------



## Yordanis Tocoronte




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si queres aprender, conseguí un simulador y ensayalo. No tenes que gastar nada si usas el LTSpice o el demo del Simetrix.
Pero claro, hay que dedicarle tiempo.

PD: esta sala es solo para conversaciones intrascendentes...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Movido a éste hilo de amplificadores "Cubanos"


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, he montado un plano de un amplificador con salida MOSFET N que me regalaron pero tengo algunos problemitas que quiero someterlo a su consideración. Sucede que alimento con 42 vol + - y al subir todo el volumen se van los irfz44n de un canal. Cual seria la causa y como la evito. Luego subo el plano.
Plano


----------



## El Comy

Que me dicen de este amplificador, están bien montados los mosf de la salida?


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos....

Que me dicen de este amplificador, porqué se me rompen los mosfet cuando subo todo el volumen o si le pongo un preamplificador que hice para él.


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> Hola a todos....
> 
> Que me dicen de este amplificador, porqué se me rompen los mosfet cuando subo todo el volumen o si le pongo un preamplificador que hice para él.



¿ Esto es una pregunta ?
En caso afirmativo
¿ Por que no hay signos de interrogación ?
¿ Que se supone tiene que ver el agregado de un previo con que se quemen los MOSFET de salida ?

Los MOSFET de salida están correctos


----------



## El Comy

Saludos…

 En realidad mi amplificador tiene solo 2 mosfet por salida y son FQP50N06 al ponerle los cuatros me hacía un sonido (ppuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnn)  y le dejé solo dos por salida pero quiere ponerle 4. Además tengo 4 BUZ11 que los quiero poner pero temo que se me rompan.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo lo estás alimentando ? Cómo es la fuente ?


----------



## El Comy

Con el doblador de vol usando el centro como tierra. 2Diodos y 2 filtros de 2200 uf a 50 vol.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con +- 42 V = 84 V y los Mosfets son de 60 V ?


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con +- 42 V = 84 V y los Mosfets son de 60 V ?



Y los *BUZ11 *son para *conmutación*


----------



## El Comy

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y los *BUZ11 *son para *conmutación*


Quiero usarlos en la salida (si me sirven?), por eso acudo a ustedes para que me confirmen. Además quería saber si puedo usar 2 IRFz44N trabajando junto a 2 BUZ11 por salida, serían 4 por salida 2 IRF+2BUZ.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con +- 42 V = 84 V y los Mosfets son de 60 V ?


Con +-42.
Ahora lo tengo con 2 res de 4k7 en serie con los dos audios, lo he subido bastante y no se han roto los FQP50N06 pero temo ponerle los IRF porque sólo me quedan 4 buenos, ya he fastidiado 6, jajajaja .


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> Quiero usarlos en la salida (si me sirven), por eso acudo a ustedes para que me confirmen. Además quería saber si puedo usar 2 IRFz44N trabajando junto a 2 BUZ11 por salida, serían 4 or salida 2 IRF+2BUZ.
> 
> Con +-42.


*IRFZ44 *máximo 55V, y tu le piensas poner *±42Vcc = 84Vcc * 


> _*Ahora lo tengo con 2 res de 4k7 en serie con los dos audios, *_lo he subido bastante y no se han roto los FQP50N06 pero temo ponerle los IRF porque sólo me quedan 4 buenos, ya he fastidiado 6, jajajaja .


¿ Como es eso ?


----------



## El Comy

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como es eso ?





Fogonazo dijo:


> *IRFZ44 *máximo 55V, y tu le piensas poner *±42Vcc = 84Vcc *


¿Cómo podría bajar el voltaje?


----------



## Fogonazo

La atenuación que provocan esas resistencias depende de la impedancia de entrada del/los amplificadores donde estén conectadas y puede variar desde casi nada a muchísimo y de ninguna manera te protegerán a los transistores finales.


----------



## El Comy

¿Cómo hago para protegerlos a ellos?
Le puse 1k en G. Está bien eso?
¿Los mosf no deberían llevar una resistencia de G a D?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El que se quema es el que va al positivo , no ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Y los *BUZ11 *son para *conmutación*


 
Fijate , hice la simulación , los Mosfets son medio al azar  , osciloscopio Verde = salida

Pero fijate el otro osciloscopio , los disparos en rojo y azul


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El que se quema es el que va al positivo , no ?
> 
> 
> 
> Fijate , hice la simulación , los Mosfets son medio al azar  , osciloscopio Verde = salida
> 
> Pero fijate el otro osciloscopio , los disparos en rojo y azul


¿ Que archivo subió 2Metrecensia ? 



El Comy dijo:


> ¿Cómo podría bajar el voltaje?



Con una fuente de alimentación regulada *±*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahh , era la copia de seguridad


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero fijate el otro osciloscopio , los disparos en rojo y azul


¿Qué significa eso, hay algún error?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me llama la atención que sea* tan* diferente la señal de disparo


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me llama la atención que sea* tan* diferente la señal de disparo


*Q4* está invertido
Y para apreciar correctamente la excitación de los MOSFET N debes tomar la señal entre *G* y *S *de cada dispositivo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Q4 y Q3 invertidos , sisi , en que tengo la cabeza  , listo , contra Sourge !


----------



## El Comy

Entonces todo bien?
No pude abrir el archivo con NI Multisim 12.0 que es el que tengo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , está bien 

Con el 12 no abres los del 14 

Los Mosfets en reposo tienen 42V cada uno , está bien , al darle volumen uno trepa a 84 y el otro baja a cero . . .  con 84V se queman ya que son de 55V máx.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los Mosfets en reposo tienen 42V cada uno , está bien , al darle volumen uno trepa a 84 y el otro baja a cero . . . con 84V se queman ya que son de 55V máx.



Entonces que me recomienda fuente con menor voltaje?
¿Podría poner 4 Mosf por canal (2 BUZ y 2 IRF)?
¿Cómo sería la conexión de los 4, puedo unir en el mismo disipador *G,S,D*?


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> Entonces que me recomienda fuente con menor voltaje?


O fuente regulada reduciendo tensión como ya te comenté 


> ¿Podría poner 4 Mosf por canal (2 BUZ y 2 IRF)?


Esas mezclas nunca son saludables 


> ¿Cómo sería la conexión de los 4, puedo unir en el mismo disipador *G,S,D*?


       
¿ Como unir G,S,D ?, ¿ Estás hablando de hacer un puente entre dispositivos en el mismo disipador ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de alimentarlo con 24+24


----------



## El Comy

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como unir G,S,D ?, ¿ Estás hablando de hacer un puente entre dispositivos en el mismo disipador ?


Si.


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> Si.


*Gate *lleva una resistencia individual
*Source *es conveniente que lleve una resistencia individual para ecualizar las ganancias 
*Drain *no hay inconveniente


----------



## El Comy

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Gate *lleva una resistencia individual
> *Source *es conveniente que lleve una resistencia individual para ecualizar las ganancias


¿Cuales serían los valores de las resistencias?


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Cuales serían los valores de las resistencias?


Gate: *220Ω* a* 470Ω*
Source: *220mΩ* a* 330mΩ*


----------



## El Comy

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gate: *220Ω* a* 470Ω*
> Source: *220mΩ* a* 330mΩ*



Entendido, 1000 gracias.
Tengo otra duda que les quiero comentar, en el par de transistores positivos uso 2N5551 pero el que tiene la base conectada a los 100 pf y a la base del NPN que se conecta a 3k3 y a la línea negativa se calienta muchísimo. La R de 50 Ω se la puse de las que tienen un tamaño grande para ver si ayudaba a disipar pero de igual manera se calienta. ¿Este sobrecalentamiento es normal o puede haber un componente defectuoso?


Fogonazo dijo:


> Gate: *220Ω* a* 470Ω*
> Source: *220mΩ* a* 330mΩ*



Disculpe, entonces usando estas resistencias puedo conectar el mosf directamente al otro en el disipador. Lo que estoy queriendo es disminuir la cantidad de cables desde el disipador al amplificador.


----------



## El Comy

El Comy dijo:


> 100 pf y a la base del NPN


Perdón es al PNP


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos…

Acá les dejo unas fotos del amplificador mosfet que estoy montando apara que me diga si hay algo mal montado, ya lo probe y funciona ero temo haber cometido algún error.

 Gracias…


----------



## El Comy

Que me dicen del montaje que les subí en las fotos?

Necesito saber porque hasta ahora es una prueba lo que estoy  haciendo pero quiero montarlo en mi equipo estéreo. Lo he estado probando y creo que trabaja bien pero no sé si cometí algún error.  Hice la combinación de BUZ e IRF con los 220 Ω del G del IRF pero sin los 220mΩ del S.

¿Ya puedo montarlo en mi equipo?

Gracias…


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece bien a simple vista , no gutan los cables taaaaaaaan largos de los transistores aunque imagino es provisorio.

Lindas placas de fibra de vidrio


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece bien a simple vista , no gutan los cables taaaaaaaan largos de los transistores aunque imagino es provisorio.
> 
> Lindas placas de fibra de vidrio


Claro hermano esos cables son de prueba y la placa es de baquelita + cobre, lo hice con el método del planchado y ácido jajajajaaaaa.

¿Estoy aprendiendo bien verdad?

Cuando hay un buen maestro lógicamente debe salir un buen alumno, jajajaa.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias  , te felicito cómo vas avanzando !

La de la fuente es baquelita , la del amplificador juraría que es PCB de fibra de vidrio


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> PCB de fibra de vidrio


Nooo, lo que sucede es que tuve que abrir todos los orificios a mano y con un punzón inventado y para que fuese más fácil levanté algunas capas de baquelita. De hecho eso lo hice hace meses y aún padezco de dolo en la muñeca de la mano.
¡Ha! Otro detalle, los 4 transistores van en el mismo disipador pero aislados.

¿Esto no va a ser un problema verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> los 4 transistores van en el mismo disipador pero aislados.
> 
> ¿Esto no va a ser un problema verdad?



 No


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gracias  , te felicito cómo vas avanzando !
> 
> La de la fuente es baquelita , la del amplificador juraría que es PCB de fibra de vidrio


¿ Baquelita traslúcida ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

La _ponieron_ en lavandina


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La _ponieron_ en lavandina


¿ Flash de rayos "X"  ?


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…..

Ahora tengo un problema con el estéreo (que es el mismo plano de las fotos anteriores). Sucede que mi esposa quitó el plu de audio de la PC sin apagar el equipo y con todo el volúmen  y me cuenta que hizo “puuuuuuuuuuuuuuum” fuerte y luego lo apagó. Vi los mosf y en efecto se fastidiaron. Ahora le cambié el transformador por uno de menor vol, cambie los mosf pero no me trabaja. Al prenderlo aunque tenga todo el volumen no se siente ero cuando entra audio toco el plu me hace “truuuu- truuuuu-truuuu”.

 ¿Qué puede estar provocando esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo probaste con el celular  ?


----------



## El Comy

No, pero probé el de la foto con los mismos mosf del estéreo en la PC y trabajó perfecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás se quemó algún bjt


----------



## El Comy

Tendría que levantarlos todos para medirlos?
Sucede que medía algunos en la placa y me dieron bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No andan ninguno de los dos canales ?

El la PC anda el otro equipo ?


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos…

Les cuento que ya el estéreo se escucha, le probé los canales por separado porque no tengo control estéreo y creo está bien. Hoy voy a probarlo completo, acá les dejo unas fotos para que me corrijan errores.



Gracias….


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos…

Les comento que descubrí el problema del estéreo, era uno de los dos diodos de la fuente que se había quemado. Es la segunda vez que me hace eso y siempre el mismo.

Por qué sucede?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es fuente dobladora con solo 2 díodos y 2 capacitores ¿no? 

O hay mas consumo en esa rama , o su capacitor medio "forfait" . Esos díodos trabajan mucho más que en onda completa , así que deben ser mas reforzados.


----------



## Fogonazo

Diodo falso
Diodo recalentado al colocarlo
Diodo incorrecto
Las 3 anteriores


----------



## DOSMETROS

Díodo Damper reciclado de un TV


----------



## El Comy

El 1N4007 me sirve?


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> El 1N4007 me sirve?


Chico, con los sucesivos picos de carga del capacitor 

Busca alguno de 3A, o coloca 2 1N4007 en paralelo


----------



## El Comy

Fogonazo dijo:


> 2 1N4007 en paralelo


Serían 4, dos en cada punto de conexión?
Recuerde que no soy profesional de este mundo, soy un simple informático.
Este es el equio, jajajaaaaaa


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> Serían 4, dos en cada punto de conexión?
> Recuerde que no soy profesional de este mundo, soy un simple informático.
> Este es el equio, jajajaaaaaa


¡ Correcto !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pregunta post Navideña  . .  ¿ Alguna diferencia ( a oído) entre 2 y 4 transistores de salida ?


----------



## nels1002

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para *Mostrin *, el FP1016 está invertido colector con emisor.
> 
> Ese amplificador está tratado en varios hilos del  Foro como "Turco" , incluso yo le hice una mejora , pero casi con los mismos componentes se puede hacer un amplificador muchísimo mejor y se ha tratado con esos transistores aqui : Amplificador 100W con Darlington , en el caso de ponerle mas transistores ya que esos son de poca potencia , aquí tendrías las plaquetas hechas : Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4
> 
> Quizas mueva ésto al hilo correspondiente. . .
> 
> *******************************************************************************
> 
> Para *El Comy* , el otro capacitor iría ocupando el lugar de R1


Puedo reemplazarlos por el d2439 y b1588?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Miraste los datasheets . . . . ?

En éste tipo de consulta es obligado que subas los datasheets así podemos compararlos y aconsejarte sin tener que ir a buscarlos . . .  sube todos los datasheets !


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Alguna diferencia ( a oído) entre 2 y 4 transistores de salida ?


Si, tiene más potencia (a mi modo de escuchar claro) jajajajaaa.


----------



## nels1002

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Miraste los datasheets . . . . ?
> 
> En éste tipo de consulta es obligado que subas los datasheets así podemos compararlos y aconsejarte sin tener que ir a buscarlos . . .  sube todos los datasheets !


Estos son los datasheet


----------



## DOSMETROS

A esos con que los comparo ? 

Todos  !

De todas maneras con 150-160 V y 10 A están super bien !


----------



## nels1002

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A esos con que los comparo ?
> 
> Todos  !
> 
> De todas maneras con 150-160 V y 10 A están super bien !


Con el fp1016 y fn1016


----------



## DOSMETROS

Va de nuevo , cuando hagas una consulta si tales transistores sirven en lugar de tales otros . . .

¿ Porqué el que te quiera ayudar se tiene que tomar el trabajo de buscar 4 datasheets ?

Es tu obligación moral buscarlos y subirlos TODOS , se entiende ?


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos….

Acá les traigo un proyecto de preamlificador con red de tonos que me recomendaron para el amplificador con mosfet, ya lo monté pero creo sentir algo de distorsión en el audio al ecualizar. Acudo a la experiencia y el vasto conocimiento de ustedes para que me comenten si está bien diseñado o si se puede mejorar.

Subo algunas fotos de lo que hice…



Mil gracias.


----------



## flakopro

si los potenciometros o controles de volumen no son nuevos pueden estar sucios y darte ese ruido


----------



## DJ T3

Y me sumo a que te cerciores que estén bien colocados los transistores si seguiste el dibujo del PCB


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Nada de eso  !*



El Comy dijo:


> Hola a todos, les cuento que descubrí un error que mejoró mucho el audio del pre; lo estaba alimentando con 9 vol y no 12, jajajaaa .


----------



## jerd_jerd

gracias a toso ustedes leí cada uno y descargue lo que pude descargar, estoy iniciando este proyecto de amplificadores de sonido y quería iniciar desde lo mas básico hasta así poder llegar a lo mas alto soy técnico y espero su colaboración para dudas y preguntas gracias de antemano


----------



## tonygtguitar

Una pregunta asi en general, entiendo que los transistores de potencia, tipo 2n3055, TIP33C y otros transitores de potencia de esos que aguantan potencia y se usan para la salida.
¿hay algun problema en reemplazar uno por otro siempre respetando que sea BJT por ejemplo y si es pnp o npn? lo preguntaba por que hice varios montajes y no tenia los transistores originales de potencia y puse otros, los que puse incluso aguantan mas potencia que los originales, la ganancia varia algo y funcionar funcionan bien, el bias esta ajustado circulando unos 10mA por cada resistencia ecualizadora de 0.47R en reposo, etc, no hay offset a la salida del altavoz de voltaje DC y las polarizaciones de base de los TR de salida rondan los 0.55v y 0.6v.

¿que opinais? muchas gracias, espero no haber dicho muchas tonterias, mi idea es aprender jeje.


----------



## sergiot

En muchas ocaciones se puede reemplazar por transistores de caracteristicas similares, las polarizaciones suelen "acomodarse" al nuevo transistor, pero tambien todo depende del diseño, en algunos muy complejos no se aconseja su reemplazo cuando su diseño es en par complementario, o lo que se suele llamar apareados.


----------



## tonygtguitar

sergiot dijo:


> En muchas ocaciones se puede reemplazar por transistores de caracteristicas similares, las polarizaciones suelen "acomodarse" al nuevo transistor, pero tambien todo depende del diseño, en algunos muy complejos no se aconseja su reemplazo cuando su diseño es en par complementario, o lo que se suele llamar apareados.




Claro, si tu quitas un tip3055 y pones un 2n5200, te tocará quitar el pnp tip2955 y poner en su lugar el complementario del 5200, por ejemplo 2sa1943.

Es eso lo que quieres decir?


----------



## DOSMETROS

tonygtguitar dijo:


> el bias esta ajustado circulando unos 10mA por cada resistencia ecualizadora de 0.47R en reposo


 
Demasiado poco , está trabajando en clase B con bastante distorsión por cruce , mínimo 35mA.


----------



## tonygtguitar

35mA?? pues vaya, yo tenia entendido que a 10mA por las resistencias ecualizadoras ya estaba polarizando en clase A.B.

De ajustar a 10mA en reposo a 35mA hay una diferencia de tension de polarizacion de base muy pequeña, por que si polarizas a 0.55v la base ya lo tienes mas o menos a 10mA y para 35mA lo tienes a 0.57v o asi, no?

Es decir, una diferencia de polarizacion de base de unos pocos mV te hace variar de 10mV a 35mV.

¿cual es la corriente maxima que deberia circular por un transistor de potencia final tipico bjt como maximo en reposo sin que se te reviente? a mi a 30mA en reposo los transistores de salida se me empiezan a calentar mucho, por eso me bajo a 10mA.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si ,  es muy poca la diferencia del voltaje base-emisor , el valor de 35 mA es muy conservador , algunos prefieren 60 mA , el maximísimo sería unos 100 mA . . .  bajo determinadas circunstancias.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Vaya, a mi en mis montajes ya te digo, uno que hice si lo polarizaba a 30mA se calentaba en reposo un monton, no se por que.


----------



## sergiot

lo ideal es que ajustes midiendo con el osciloscopio asi podes ver el escalón de cruce por cero de la senoidal, y en base a la observación haces la calibración de la corriente por cruce, la de reposo es para que no tengas vcc en la salida de parlante, cuando son de acoplamiento directo.


----------



## quintero5h

hola amigos, en mi opinion los mas apropiados son los  TIP122 - NPN Darlington 100V 5A 65W  para hacer un amplificador cuasicomplemetario de baja potencia como solicita El Comy.

saludos desde Valledupar Colombia.


----------



## tonygtguitar

si, probe lo del osciloscopio y metiendo una senoidal de 1khz no tengo distorsion de cruce a bajo volumen. 

¿la distorsion de cruce se ve a volumenes bajos, no? ¿si a bajo volumen no tengo distorison por cruce es que esta todo bien?
Lo digo por que ajuste el bias mas bien frio y a la salida del altavoz puse el osciloscopio y me sale la senoidal pura y limpia tal y como sale del generador de frecuencia.


----------



## sergiot

Es indistinto, siempre habrá un escalon o no independientemente de la frecuencia, si lo ves bien, es que está.


----------



## tonygtguitar

yo pensaba que la distorsion de cruce por una polarizacion baja de los transistores, se daba lugar con mas intensidad a volumenes bajos que a volumenes altos, que incluso a volumenes altos era inapreciable al oido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , a alto volumen se escucha menos , aunque sigue existiendo


----------



## tonygtguitar

es curioso, por que yo hice un ampli push pull con un tip147 y tip 142 y otro cuasicomplementario de ampletos, con el bias super mal ajustado, y cuando lo ponia a volumenes bajos metia una onda senoidal a la entrada y no tenia nada de distorison de cruce.

Las bases de los transistores estaban a 0.4v y en los darlinton estaban a 0.9v o 1v, asi que imaginate, corriente de emisor cero mA, es decir, que digamos que era un poco polarizacion clase B en vez de AB y la onda senoidal a muy bajo volumen, era perfecta a la salida, cosas que no se expilca uno.

Quizas, yo pienso, que no habia distorison por cruce, por que aunque la polarizacion de base era muy pequeña, era suficiente para mantener el transistor en estado de alerta para cuando entrase una señal alterna amplificarla, no se.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Las bases de los transistores estaban a 0.4v y en los darlinton estaban a 0.9v o 1v, asi que imaginate, corriente de emisor cero mA, es decir, que digamos que era un poco polarizacion clase B en vez de AB y la onda senoidal a muy bajo volumen, era perfecta a la salida, cosas que no se expilca uno.


Las tensiones de base son irrelevantes en tanto se mantengan en las inmediaciones de la tensión base-emisor.
Lo que se debe medir es la corriente que circula en la etapa de salida: si es 0.00A vas a tener distorsion por cruce...y a medida que aumenta la distorsión comienza a reducirse. Esta no es la historia completa pero es mucho mas real que medir las tensiones de base sin saber cuanto vale la Vbe.


----------



## tonygtguitar

yo hice la medicion indirecta por las resistencias de 5w de 0.33R, las que van en los transistores finales y por ahi circulaban 0mA, me dijeron que lo ideal era que circulasen por lo menos entre 20 y 40mA en reposo, y nada, cero patatero.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tonygtguitar dijo:


> yo hice la medicion indirecta por las resistencias de 5w de 0.33R, las que van en los transistores finales y por ahi circulaban 0mA, me dijeron que lo ideal era que circulasen por lo menos entre 20 y 40mA en reposo, y nada, cero patatero.


Así está OK.
Lo que sucede es que los transistores comienzan a conducir antes de los 0.6/0.7 voltios, así que podría suceder que tengas corriente en la salida (aunque poca) cuando la base esté a 0.4 o 0.5V


----------



## sebsjata

tonygtguitar dijo:


> yo hice la medicion indirecta por las resistencias de 5w de 0.33R, las que van en los transistores finales y por ahi circulaban 0mA, me dijeron que lo ideal era que circulasen por lo menos entre 20 y 40mA en reposo, y nada, cero patatero.


Pero como hiciste la medicion? hablas de que lo mediste indirecto o sea no invasivo, asi que supongo que mediste la caida de tension en las resistencias, pero hablas de mA, no habrás puesto el multímetro en mA y cortocircuitaste la resistencia?


----------



## tonygtguitar

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Así está OK.
> Lo que sucede es que los transistores comienzan a conducir antes de los 0.6/0.7 voltios, así que podría suceder que tengas corriente en la salida (aunque poca) cuando la base esté a 0.4 o 0.5V


muchas gracias, bueno, a 0.3v en las bases no hay corriente, si acaso circula algo son micro amperios.


sebsjata dijo:


> Pero como hiciste la medicion? hablas de que lo mediste indirecto o sea no invasivo, asi que supongo que mediste la caida de tension en las resistencias, pero hablas de mA, no habrás puesto el multímetro en mA y cortocircuitaste la resistencia?


¿tu sabes lo que pasa a un multimetro cuando lo pones en la escala de mA y lo pones en paralelo con una resistencia para medir corriente? jajajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sabiendo el valor de la resistencia *y la impedancia interna del tester* , si . . .  sino no !


----------



## tonygtguitar

Lo mejor de la electronica sin duda, la ley de ohm.


----------



## sebsjata

tonygtguitar dijo:


> ¿tu sabes lo que pasa a un multimetro cuando lo pones en la escala de mA y lo pones en paralelo con una resistencia para medir corriente? jajajajajaja


Pasarle al multímetro nada, te va a marcar 0A, por eso pregunté, por si la habías errado, pero cuantos mV tienes de caída de tensión en la resistencia? es raro que no tengas corriente de polarización y no tengas distorsión de cruce por 0


----------



## tonygtguitar

yo he ajustado muchas veces el bias de esa etapa a 0.6v entre base y emisor los TR de salida, lo que pasa, es que si ajusto a ese voltaje, me circula en las resistencias ecualizadoras unos 50mA o asi y los transistores en reposo se calientan, por eso lo que hice fue bajar la polarizacion de la base de los TR de salida ajustando el voltaje en base de estos a unos 0.4v mas o menos, pero a ese voltaje circulan 0mA, esa es la putada, pero ya digo, a esta polarizacion, meto el oscilador de 1khz senoidal por input y a la salida del altavoz, la senoidal es igual de limpia que a la entrada, a 1khz, no recuerdo si probe a otras frecuencias para ver que tal las reproducia.


sebsjata dijo:


> Pasarle al multímetro nada, te va a marcar 0A,


 claro, pero es por que no circulaba corriente por las resistencias estas, tienes razon, de todos modos no es buena cosa poner un amperimetro en paralelo con una resistencia para medir corriente jeje, sobretodo si mides en un sitio donde hay consumo y circula corriente, el tester puede meter un fogonazo.

mV en las resistencias ecualizadoras es cero, 0V, es decir, 0mv y 0mA, son resistencias de 0.33R.


----------



## DJ T3

Creo que aun sigues confundiendo las medidas.
Olvida lo de base-emisor y mide como corresponde sobre las resistencias de salida, o intercalando el amperimetro en lugar de ellas (una sola).

Lee bien ésto
Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


----------



## tonygtguitar

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que aun sigues confundiendo las medidas.
> Olvida lo de base-emisor y mide como corresponde sobre las resistencias de salida, o intercalando el amperimetro en lugar de ellas (una sola).
> 
> Lee bien ésto
> Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas




si, si, si lo tengo claro que la polarizacion es lo de menos, lo importante es la corriente qeu circula en reposo por las ecualizadoras, por cierto, gracias por el hilo, es muy interesante.


----------



## sebsjata

tonygtguitar dijo:


> si, si, si lo tengo claro que la polarizacion es lo de menos, lo importante es la corriente qeu circula en reposo por las ecualizadoras, por cierto, gracias por el hilo, es muy interesante.


Debes de medir 12mV en la resistencia de 0.33Ohm para que tengas alrededor de 36mA, un valor razonable para que no caliente mucho, peo si calienta demasiado a 50mA como dices, es porque te está pasando dos cosas, o tienes el disipador muy pequeño o se está embalando térmicamente, si la configuración es Darlington el transistor de bias o los diodos de bias deben de estar en contacto termico con el disipador de los transistores de potencia, si es sziklai, el transistor de bias o los diodos de bias deben de estar en contacto termico con los drivers.
Tienes el esquemático del amplificador?


----------



## tonygtguitar

sebsjata dijo:


> es porque te está pasando dos cosas, o tienes el disipador muy pequeño o se está embalando térmicamente,



exacto, eso mismo es, cuanto mas se calienta, mas empieza a conducir en reposo y es un circulo vicioso.


Fue este mismo pero la version npn que ahora no la veo:


			Amplificador de 100 vatios cuasicomplementario PNP


----------



## sebsjata

tonygtguitar dijo:


> exacto, eso mismo es, cuanto mas se calienta, mas empieza a conducir en reposo y es un circulo vicioso.
> 
> 
> Fue este mismo pero la version npn que ahora no la veo:
> 
> 
> Amplificador de 100 vatios cuasicomplementario PNP


Ufff, dos cosas, primero, muy mal amplificador, segundo, esos diodos deben de estar en contacto termico con el disipador como ya te expliqué.
Aparte que con solo dos diodos, creo, solo estás en clase B, además que no tienes la posibilidad de regular el bias.
De esa página no esperes encontrar algo de calidad, son circuitos muy básicos.


----------



## tonygtguitar

sebsjata dijo:


> Ufff, dos cosas, primero, muy mal amplificador, segundo, esos diodos deben de estar en contacto termico con el disipador como ya te expliqué.
> Aparte que con solo dos diodos, creo, solo estás en clase B, además que no tienes la posibilidad de regular el bias.
> De esa página no esperes encontrar algo de calidad, son circuitos muy básicos.


si, yo al final le puse otro diodo creo y un trimmers y asi pude arreglarlo, por que habia un transitor que trabajaba en clase AB y otro en clase B, mientras uno estaba polarizado correctamente y circulaban los 40mA por su resistencia ecualizadora, por el otro transistor estaba la base a 0.2v y corriente de emisor a 0v.


----------



## sebsjata

tonygtguitar dijo:


> si, yo al final le puse otro diodo creo y un trimmers y asi pude arreglarlo, por que habia un transitor que trabajaba en clase AB y otro en clase B, mientras uno estaba polarizado correctamente y circulaban los 40mA por su resistencia ecualizadora, por el otro transistor estaba la base a 0.2v y corriente de emisor a 0v.


Eso no es para nada normal, eso generalmente pasa cuando la resistencia de entrada, en tu caso es de 22k según el enlace que me mandaste, y la resistencia de realimentación, que es de 56k, no son iguales, el par diferencia está desbalanceado y sucede eso, aparte que se aumenta el offset de salida.
Coloca la resistencia de realimentación a 22k, la ganancia se va a bajar, pero supongo que lo usas con algún pre.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos...
Quiero preguntarles si el ST2310HI se puede utilizar en amplificador para audio.


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> Quiero preguntarles si el ST2310HI se puede utilizar en amplificador para audio.


Poco aconsejable


----------



## tonygtguitar

una pregunta tonta, ¿es un transitor bipolar o es otra cosa distinta?  ST2310HI



---------------------


sebsjata dijo:


> Eso no es para nada normal, eso generalmente pasa cuando la resistencia de entrada, en tu caso es de 22k según el enlace que me mandaste, y la resistencia de realimentación, que es de 56k, no son iguales, el par diferencia está desbalanceado y sucede eso, aparte que se aumenta el offset de salida.
> Coloca la resistencia de realimentación a 22k, la ganancia se va a bajar, pero supongo que lo usas con algún pre.


Muchas gracias compañero.
¿el offset a la salida te refieres a que aumenta el voltaje de tension continua justo en bornas del altavoz?


----------



## sebsjata

tonygtguitar dijo:


> ¿el offset a la salida te refieres a que aumenta el voltaje de tension continua justo en bornas del altavoz?


Si, cuando el par diferencial está desbalanceado, o sea, la entrada inversora y la no inversora tienen cargas (Ohms) distintas, hay offset en la salida del amplificador. El offset también depende de qué tan bien estén apareados los transistores y diferencias en temperatura, por eso se recomiendan que los dos estén en contacto termico u estén lo mejor balanceado posible.


----------



## DOSMETROS

tonygtguitar dijo:


> una pregunta tonta, ¿es un transitor bipolar o es otra cosa distinta? ST2310HI



Si , bipolar , para conmutación de alta tensión , por lo cual no es de lo mas apto para audio analógico , aunque cómo
*El Comy* hace amplificadores con todo reciclado , podría usarlos para salida . . . estilo un TIP41.



tonygtguitar dijo:


> si, yo al final le puse otro diodo creo y un trimmers y asi pude arreglarlo, por que habia un transitor que trabajaba en clase AB y otro en clase B, mientras uno estaba polarizado correctamente y circulaban los 40mA por su resistencia ecualizadora, por el otro transistor estaba la base a 0.2v y corriente de emisor a 0v.



Cómo te vienen diciendo , si un transistor de salida trabaja distinto del otro (distintas corrientes) es porque tenés voltaje DC a la salida (Offset) , eso se corrige apareando transistores del par diferencial , primero se intenta intercambiarlos de lugar y volver a medir , cómo reacciona . . .

Una solución viable , aunque no es la que mas me gusta , es colocar un preset de 100 Ohms en la alimentación del par diferencial.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , bipolar , para conmutación de alta tensión , por lo cual no es de lo mas apto para audio analógico , aunque cómo
> *@El Comy* hace amplificadores con todo reciclado , podría usarlos para salida . . . estilo un TIP41.


Entonces podría utilizarlo para el plano con salida Mosfet que subí hace un tiempo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuantos tenés ?


----------



## El Comy

6 o 5


----------



## Fogonazo

tonygtguitar dijo:


> una pregunta tonta, ¿es un transitor bipolar o es otra cosa distinta?  ST2310HI . . . .


Es un transistor "Bipolar" adaptado a trabajar en conmutación de alta velocidad



El Comy dijo:


> Entonces podría utilizarlo para el plano con salida Mosfet que subí hace un tiempo?


¿ Se supone que quién deseara responderte debe ir a buscar el circuito del que estás hablando ?

Si es salida MOSFET, *NO *es salida con bipolares


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podrías usarlos de salida para *éste*


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrías usarlos de salida para *éste*


Muy bien, gracias.
Ese es el mismo que hicimos hace un tiempo verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , exactamente !


----------



## El Comy

Hola, encontré dos transistores C9014 y quería saber si me pueden servir para montar un pre amplificado y cual me recomiendan?
Gracias...


----------



## El Comy

Saludos a todos…

Les escribo porque tengo una duda, sucede que tengo trabajando el amplificador con salida mosfet que subí hace un tiempo a este hilo. Es estéreo pero una canal se escucha más bajo que el otro, alimento los dos canales con +-32 vol aproximadamente pero con solo una fuente dobladora de tensión para logra el +,GND y -. Mi duda es:

¿Se puede montar otro doblador con iguales características, el cual se alimentará desde el mismo transformador pero solo alimentará un canal y el otro será alimentado por el doblador que ya tengo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Posiblemente haya diferencia en los componentes.
Puede mejorar con dobladores independientes.
Aunque no sabemos la potencia del transformador.


----------



## El Comy

Gracias por responder hermano…

Le cuento que los transistores que usé los busqué cuidadosamente para que fueran iguales pero los otros componentes si fueron sacados de placas en desuso, jajajajaa. De hecho pasé mucho trabajo para encontrar los condensadores de 100pf (¿este condensador se puede remplazar por dos de 47pf en paralelo?). Mi gran duda era usar dos dobladores, temía que me explotara algo.

¡Ha! Ya se me rompió el multímetro, jajajajaa.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aunque no sabemos la potencia del transformador.


Es un transformador de Tocadiscos Hilga (Ruso)


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puede mejorar con dobladores independientes.


¿Es recomendable poner luego de los electrolíticos dos cerámicos (104)?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> De hecho pasé mucho trabajo para encontrar los condensadores de 100pf
> ¿este condensador se puede remplazar por dos de 47pf en paralelo?



Si.



El Comy dijo:


> ¿Es recomendable poner luego de los electrolíticos dos cerámicos (104)?


 
Si , para evitar ciertos ruidos.



El Comy dijo:


> ¡Ha! Ya se me rompió el multímetro, jajajajaa.



 Y cómo pasó ?!


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cómo pasó ?!


No sé qué le paso pero no mide ni alterna ni directa, todo el tiempo pone números en la pantalla y cuando toco para medir sólo marca 1 ó -1. La resistencia en la escala más alta es que da valores aproximados pero no los fija. Anoche trate de medir unos diodos y marcaba lectura a ambas direcciones y después pude constatar que los diodos estaban buenos. Nuevamente estoy siego en la electrónica, jajajajaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No será batería muy baja ?


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será batería muy baja ?


Eso pensé pero no tengo una nueva para provar, la estoy buscando pero no aparece, jajajajaa.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

¿Es posible hacer un amplificador para la señal digital de TV?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Necesitás un *D*igital to *A*nalog *C*onverter . . . caro y casi imposible conseguir de reciclaje


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Necesitás un *D*igital to *A*nalog *C*onverter . . . caro y casi imposible conseguir de reciclaje


Imposible para mi, jajajajajaa
Gracias hermano..

Saludos para todos,

Les cuento que monte el otro doblador para la fuente simétrica del otro canal del amplificador y efectivamente trabaja mejor. Ambos canales se escucha prácticamente igual (en volumen), claro a esta conclusión llego a oído porque no tengo cómo medir la potencia de ambos canales para estar más seguro. Cuando le pongo el preamplificador entonces se escucha uno más fuerte que el otro, creo que el problema está en el pre o en los controles de volumen.
Tengo una duda, sucede que quiero probar el pre que aportó mostrin en la página 12 de este tema y la placa virgen que conseguí es muy pequeña para el estéreo pero tiene cobre por ambas cara, mi duda:

¿Puedo montar en cada cara un pre para lograr el estéreo sin riesgo de corto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummm , fijate que no tenga esos mini remaches pasantes , si no arreglaste el tester , medilo con pila y led.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummm , fijate que no tenga esos mini remaches pasantes , si no arreglaste el tester , medilo con pila y led.


Entendido, gracias...
¿No tienen un PCB de pre con transistores y tono que trabaje bien?
Es que no quiero echar a perder otra placo porque acá no aparecen.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos….

Voy a probar el preamplificador que me recomendó mostrin, acá le dejo la placa para que me digan si me quedó bien.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Haaarmosa !  ,¿que marcador y que ácido estás usando ?


----------



## El Comy

Asido Nítrico y una impresora de Tonel (que es del trabajo de un amigo) con papel común.
Tengo algunas dudas en cuanto al montaje de este pre. ¿podemos hablarlo en este tema sin ser requeridos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , no hay problemas.

El mejor papel es el de tapa de revistas


----------



## El Comy

Ese no debe absolver el tonel por lo que se debe adherir con más facilidad en el cobre, pero acá no se ven las revistas. Jjajajaa.

Una de mis dudas es que en el plano habla de 0.047

Y en la máscara de componentes veo 10 uf

¿Qué me recomienda?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , ponele 5 o 10 uF

Te decía que ese papel brillante impreso colorinche anda muy muy bien !


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , ponele 5 o 10 uF
> 
> Te decía que ese papel brillante impreso colorinche anda muy muy bien !


Bien gracias, cualquier otra duda le comento.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Acá le dejo el montaje de los componentes del pre, no me quedó nada lindo porque trabajo con una pistola (artefacto) de punta muy gorda y el estaño no es bueno pero está montado esperando probar, corríjanme cualquier error.


Gracias...


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que ya probé el preamplificador y se escucha bien, muy buen agudo pero poco bajo para mi gusto. Cómo me estuve guiando por la máscara de componentes para armar en R6 puse 6k8 en vez de 15k. ¿Esto influye en el bajo? Otro detalle es que noto que bajó mucho la potencia del amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de ponerle la de 15k , probá ponerle 5 o 10 uF en C3 , positivo hacia el transistor.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de ponerle la de 15k , probá ponerle 5 o 10 uF en C3 , positivo hacia el transistor.


Le puse 10 uf como usted me dice + para base del C945, voy a probar las 15k en serie con la tierra del bajo para ver si sube el golpe de bajo.
¿Qué podemos hacer para evitar que baje la potencia del amplif.?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá en R1 700 u 800k

Jugá con R3 . . . 100 o 470 Ohms


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá en R1 700 u 800k
> 
> Jugá con R3 . . . 100 o 470 Ohms



Entendido, en la noche pruebo y mañana comento.  gracias


----------



## El Comy

Saludos...

Les cuento que probé los 15k en R6 y todo siguió igual. Me di cuenta que por guiarme por la máscara puse 10k en R5 y no 4k7 como recomienda mostrin, la cambié para 4k7 y ahora suena peor.


----------



## mostrin

hola comi si bajas la resistencia de 1 mega a 700 u 800 k aumenta la ganancia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Comy dijo:


> Les cuento que ya probé el preamplificador y se escucha bien, muy buen agudo pero poco bajo para mi gusto.


Me parece que ese preamp es mas para guitarra eléctrica que para "audio", así que no esperés muy buenos bajos...
Yo probaría con C3 y C4 de 1uF...dejando las resistencias originales.


----------



## mostrin

Creo que para que aumente el bajo debes bajar R8 a 1 k o si quieres te paso la simulacion con multisim y tu juegas con los valores y vez como aumenta o disminuye la onda sinoidal en el osciloscopio virtual .Yo lo tengo con un amplificador Tpa3118 y suena muy bien tal cual esta el pcb. Tambien si pones un capacitor (104 a 474) en paralelo con con R3 aumenta el agudo y medio .


----------



## El Comy

mostrin dijo:


> hola comi si bajas la resistencia de 1 mega a 700 u 800 k aumenta la ganancia


¿Tambien aumentar el ruido y afectaría calidad?


mostrin dijo:


> Yo lo tengo con un amplificador Tpa3118 y suena muy bien tal cual esta el pcb


¿Entonces mantengo 10k en R5 y 6k8 en R6?
Me gustaron mucho sus fotos que bueno trabajar así. Le agradecería si sube la simulación aunque no se mucho de multisim pero la guardaré para estudiar.


----------



## mostrin

Pues como se escuche mejor a tu juicio dejalo, Dos metros y Dr Zoidberg son los expertos prueba lo que amablemete te aconsejan . Tengo Multisim 12


----------



## El Comy

mostrin dijo:


> Pues como se escuche mejor a tu juicio dejalo, Dos metros y Dr Zoidberg son los expertos prueba lo que amablemete te aconsejan . Tengo Multisim 12


Gracias hermano, lo tendré en cuenta aunque ahora no sé qué me pasó que el pre no me trabaja. Cuando lo arme se escuchaba muy bien, con poco bajo pero buen agudo y buena claridad de sonido pero ahora nada. Cambie los 3 filtros, R2 y hasta el C945 pero se escucha bajito y con ruido.


----------



## mostrin

Por nada para lo sencillo que es y facil de conseguir las piezas vale la pena armarlo y luego jugar con los valores de resistencias y capacitores como te han indicado. Y te va quedar muy bien.


----------



## El Comy

mostrin dijo:


> Por nada para lo sencillo que es y facil de conseguir las piezas vale la pena armarlo y luego jugar con los valores de resistencias y capacitores como te han indicado. Y te va quedar muy bien.


Gracias, esos espero.


----------



## El Comy

Saludo para todos…

Les comento que descubrí la causa de la falta de bajos, sucede que confundí C3, le puse 0.022 uf y lógicamente estaba bloqueado todas las frecuencias bajas. Busqué en todas las placas viejas que tengo (que de hecho son bastante) y no encontré ni un solo 224 por lo que tuve que poner 0.33 uf y el bajo ahora está más fuerte y claro.


----------



## El Comy

mostrin dijo:


> Tambien si pones un capacitor (104 a 474) en paralelo con con R3 aumenta el agudo y medio .


Este Condensador iría del Emisor del C945 a tierra igual que R3 verdad?
El valor del Condensador sería 0.1uf (104) ó 474, cuál de ellos?


----------



## mostrin

Si en paralelo ,ya que te funcione bien ponselo con un cable para que lo conectes y dsconectes y veas si te gusta como suena cualquiera funciona entre mas nanofaradios mas fuerte va sonar prueba con el de 104 y luego con el de 474. Y sino funcina perfecto tambien sin ellos.


----------



## El Comy

¿Me podrían dar un enlace para descargar Multisim 12?


mostrin dijo:


> Si en paralelo ,ya que te funcione bien ponselo con un cable para que lo conectes y dsconectes y veas si te gusta como suena cualquiera funciona entre mas nanofaradios mas fuerte va sonar prueba con el de 104 y luego con el de 474. Y sino funcina perfecto tambien sin ellos.


Gracias hermano, ya estoy montando uno nuevo (estéreo) para mi amplificador y voy a hacer las pruebas. Aunque me gusta cómo se escucha el mono que tengo trabajando.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos..

Les escribo esta vez porque me llegó un amplificador con AN17821A que no tiene salida de audio y no sé cómo diagnosticar o saber si es el circuito integrado. Medí el voltaje de alimentación y está bien, alimentando con una fuente de 10 vol tiene 3 vol en pata 5 ero no sale nadad de audio.

¿Hay manera de medir el CI AN17821A para saber si está trabajando?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El volumen se regula por voltaje de pata 9 , de 0 a 1,25V y sinó lo desconectas para probar


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El volumen se regula por voltaje de pata 9 , de 0 a 1,25V y sinó lo desconectas para probar


Está desconectado, usa un preamplificador mono con red de tonos y volumen. Pero la pata 9 está al aire.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La pata 5 tiene 0V ?


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La pata 5 tiene 0V ?


No, tien 3.3 vol al alimentar con 10 vol.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Desconectala a ver si con 0 V anda , con 3,3 V es mute


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desconectala a ver si con 0 V anda , con 3,3 V es mute


Aquí le subo una imagen de lo que mas o menos tiene montado en pata 5. No se el valor del zener ni recuerdo la polaridad con la que está ubicado. El equipo estuvo trabajando pero de un momento a otro dejó de escucharse. El amplificador está montado en un mueble de DVD y tiene un 7805 regulando la alimentación de la placa de DVD porque trabaja el USB.

¿Podría alimentar pata 5 con la salida del 7805 y eliminar las dos resistencias y el zener?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné la pata 5 a masa , ella sola desconectada del resto.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné la pata 5 a masa , ella sola desconectada del resto.



Sería algo cómo esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si si , luego 3 , 7 y 11 van unidas.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si si , luego 3 , 7 y 11 van unidas.


Entendido
Mañana el comento porque eso lo hago en casa, un fuerte abrazo y gracias...


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> No, tien 3.3 vol al alimentar con 10 vol.


o
prueba inyectándole 5v


----------



## El Comy

analogico dijo:


> prueba inyectándole 5v


Puede ser desde la salida del 7805 verdad?


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Puede ser desde la salida del 7805 verdad?


revisando otros diagramas ,con una resistencia
fijate aquí


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos...

Les comento que hice las dos cosas y nada de audio, conecté para 5 a maza y luego a los 5 vol del 7805 pero no hay audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS

R.I.P ?


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> R.I.P ?


¿Entonces no sir*V*e el CI?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hasta aquí parece que falleció , pero . . .  está bien alimentado ? Tiene entrada de audio ? los parlantes están bien ? Etc etc etc


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hasta aquí parece que falleció , pero . . . está bien alimentado ? Tiene entrada de audio ? los parlantes están bien ? Etc etc etc


Si, esas cosas las verifiqué y todo bien. Lo único que no he hecho es aplicar corriente por pata 9 para controlar el volumen.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos...
Buscando en Google vi esto: 



¿Es correcto?
¿Sirve para volumen de audio?


----------



## sergiot

De la manera como esta usado en el video funciona, el mosfet es considerado una resistencia variable en algunos casos, pero como control de volumen no lo se, se suele controlar el volumen a nivel de audio de linea, con apenas mV, y del modo como se esta usando usa la misma tensión como polarización, he visto cosas similares con arranques de motores para que lo hagan de manera suave y con algunos ms de retraso.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos, necesito saber si este transistor se puede usar para salida de audio C5297.

Qué me dice de ese transistor, sucede que a un primo mío le hicieron un amplificador con salida BJT y quiere transistores que soporte +-40 vol y no sé si este se pueda usar?
fiente +40 gnd -40


----------



## DJ T3

Mejor sube un diagrama o fotos de ambas caras del PCB de ese amplificador.
Por voltaje y amperaje todo bien, pero no está pensado para uso en bajas frecuencias, no se si habria problemas ahi, aparte del consumo de base que tiene


----------



## El Comy

Es un ampli criollo y está a más de 20 kilómetros de aquí.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 10, 2021

Voy a ver si me envían fotos...


----------



## DJ T3

Entonces espera a quien mejor sepa, que te responda...
Al menos si puedes, pidele mas informacion al respecto, como qué transistores usa de driver y cuántos amperios tiene el transformador


----------



## El Comy

DJ T3 dijo:


> como qué transistores usa de driver


Hoy le regalé un TIP42 para el par complementario.


----------



## quintero5h

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, necesito saber si este transistor se puede usar para salida de audio C5297.
> 
> Qué me dice de ese transistor, sucede que a un primo mío le hicieron un amplificador con salida BJT y quiere transistores que soporte +-40 vol y no sé si este se pueda usar?
> fiente +40 gnd -40




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 22, 2021

el transistor que usted consulta es para salida horizontal en tv con pantallas de rayos catódicos, un buen transistor y que es muy popular en amplificadores de sonido es el C5200 y su complementario A1943 esto para salidas complementarias y si el amplificador tiene salida cuasi complementaria por lo general se usaría el C5200.

saludos desde Valledupar Colombia.


----------



## DJ T3

Recuerda que @El Comy vive en Cuba, donde conseguir los componentes es una odisea, por eso consulta por ese transistor en particular.

Por mi parte no estoy calificado para sugerir, asi que me limito a lo poco que se


----------



## tremex

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dice que Googlees el nombre del componente . . .
> 
> Prueba ésto :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 170300


amigo eso se puede hacer :O  ??  y que tal suena de calidad ? cuantos w son ?


----------



## DJ T3

Poderse, se puede, mira el hilo completo.
Con respecto a la calidad y watts de salida, no pretendas mucho de ambos, es para otro tipo de aplicacion, si se usa para otra cosa, obvio que no va a rendir ni va a tener la calidad de un amplificador de audio


----------



## xXDarckJonaXx

Como puedo hacer un amplificador con el Circuito integrado AN7161N


xXDarckJonaXx dijo:


> Como puedo hacer un amplificador con el Circuito integrado AN7161N


----------



## J2C

xXDarckJonaXx dijo:


> Como puedo hacer un amplificador con el Circuito integrado AN7161N



@xXDarckJonaXx pues usando *San Google* (haz click) y bajando la datasheet de dicho integrado, creo que es el tercer link que te ofrece.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## xXDarckJonaXx

Me podrían decir cuál es el voltaje máximo que soporta este Circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Calculá 20 V , a 26 V se quema. Necesita algo de 4 A



Ahí te dejo el datasheet !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, en el modo puente ¿que sería eso de 32 Ohms conectado a masa y patilla 13 a través de un condensador?


----------



## J2C

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, en el modo puente ¿que sería eso de 32 Ohms conectado a masa y patilla 13 a través de un condensador?



Salida independiente para auriculares, lo indica en la datasheet


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Subo otro pdf.
Pero eso sería en la patilla 1 según datasheet. ¿? 
Y patilla 12 sería Vcc ...alguno de los dos está cambiado, el datasheet o los esquemas de la red.
Esta gente lo vende, pone acceso al datasheet y luego pone un enumerado de las patillas en un recuadrito y está mal puesto.


----------



## J2C

Nunca le presto atención a indicaciones de patillaje como de esa página, mas teniendo la posibilidad de conseguir una datasheet del fabricante original como la que subió Dosmetros.

Evito las de las páginas ...DataSheet y demases, sino me queda otra las acepto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Al menos los dos datasheet coinciden..claro que son antíguos.


----------



## xXDarckJonaXx

La alimentación negativa debería conectarla a cualquiera de las tierras o como sería?


----------



## J2C

xXDarckJonaXx dijo:


> La alimentación negativa debería conectarla a cualquiera de las tierras o como sería?



Pero tu no interpretas el esquema que subiste *aquí* (hacer click)???


O necesitas que yo vaya a conectarte todo?, gustosamente lo haría pero enviame el pasaje de avión en Primera Clase ida y vuelta a Argentina, dos noches de hotel 4 estrellas y ahí estaré de pie al cañon !!!!



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## xXDarckJonaXx

J2C dijo:


> Pero tu no interpretas el esquema que subiste *aquí* (hacer click)???
> 
> 
> O necesitas que yo vaya a conectarte todo?, gustosamente lo haría pero enviame el pasaje de avión en Primera Clase ida y vuelta a Argentina, dos noches de hotel 4 estrellas y ahí estaré de pie al caños !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Sólo tengo 17 años bro apenas empecé a estudiar electrónica y el Covid no me a dejado seguir estudiando!!


----------



## J2C

xXDarckJonaXx dijo:


> Sólo tengo 17 años bro apenas empecé a estudiar electrónica y el Covid no me a dejado seguir estudiando!!



Disculpa pero no son excusas, *debes poner voluntad tu*!!!

Hoy te contestan/ayudan 3 personas, la próxima si sigues así solo será 1 persona y a la tercera vez nadie te contestara. Por qué?, porque han observado que estas en la cómoda, que quieres todo servido !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xXDarckJonaXx dijo:


> Sólo tengo 17 años bro apenas empecé a estudiar electrónica y el Covid no me a dejado seguir estudiando!!


Pues vas a tener que seguir estudiando mucho tiempo y por tu cuenta si es que pretendés encarar proyectos que ahora están completamente fuera de tu alcance.
Acá, el tiempo que te dedican no vale cero dólares y tenes que poner tu parte para que no se cansen de ayudar a quien no tiene idea de electrónica.


----------



## xXDarckJonaXx

Comprendo!!

Pero eso es lo que estoy haciendo, por eso me uní al foro para aprender


----------



## DOSMETROS

xXDarckJonaXx dijo:


> el Covid no me a dejado seguir estudiando!!


 
Al contrario , nos ha sobrado tiempo para seguir estudiando !!!!!!!


----------



## xXDarckJonaXx

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al contrario , nos ha sobrado tiempo para seguir estudiando !!!!!!!


Recuerda que somos de países diferentes en el mío hay muchas limitaciones (Soy de Cuba)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xXDarckJonaXx dijo:


> Recuerda que somos de países diferentes en el mío hay muchas limitaciones (Soy de Cuba)


Perdon, pero eso es una excusa que hace tiempo ya consideramos inaplicable.
Tu problema es el conocimiento, no el vivir en Cuba. Acá todos hemos estudiado para salir adelante y avanzar, y vos tenes que hacer lo mismo en lugar de pedir todo hecho.


----------



## xXDarckJonaXx

Es que yo no se leer diagramas!!

Pero ya no justifico más mi falta de estudio ya buscaré en Google.


----------



## DOSMETROS

xXDarckJonaXx dijo:


> Recuerda que somos de países diferentes en el mío hay muchas limitaciones (Soy de Cuba)



Si si , hace años colaboramos con los de tu tierra a conseguir documentos que tenían bloqueado el acceso a la isla , pero ahora tienen un Internet  bastante mas popular , así que a leer y estudiar !

Aquí mismo en éste foro tienes documentación LIBRE para leer y estudiar y mayormente en castellano


----------

